# Black Friday 2021 Shortlist?



## Futchibon (Oct 19, 2021)

What's on peoples shortlists for the upcoming BF sales? Obviously there is a lot of exciting new stuff being released, such as Soundpaint, Pacific, TSS etc.

But what are people hoping there will be big deals on?

Mine:

Modern Scoring Strings by Audiobro
Intimate Textures by Heavyocity


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Oct 19, 2021)

Top of my list are 
- Olympus Symphonic Choir
- CSS
- A Liquidsonics Reverb (either Cinematic Rooms or Seventh Heaven)
- Ethera Gold 2.5

I don't have high hopes that there will be exceptionally deep discounts on most of them though


----------



## Voider (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm just waiting for _The Orchestra 2 Complete_ and _Jaeger _to be 50% off, probably going to buy the one that comes first.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 19, 2021)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Top of my list are
> - Olympus Symphonic Choir
> - CSS
> - A Liquidsonics Reverb (either Cinematic Rooms or Seventh Heaven)
> ...


Cinematic Studios don't tend to do more than 25%, but you never know!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 19, 2021)

Inouï Samples Stac & Slap Sax (according to @nmalleus we can expect something resembling a sale early '22)

Xsample Vocal Quartet, but if recent history repeats itself that won't happen

IRCAM IRCAMAX Volume 1 and 2 bundle for Ableton Live

Spitfire BT Phobos as part of the Ton, or some ridiculously large discount to price it somewhat closer to my (very) personal valuation framework for sample based synths

Added: maybe some individual instruments from Orchestral Tools Jeff Russo's MODUS (shakuhachi and some winds+strings ensemble SINE patches). Last edit: spelling.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 19, 2021)

Voider said:


> I'm just waiting for _The Orchestra 2 Complete_ and _Jaeger _to be 50% off, probably going to buy the one that comes first.


I have the femal vocalist from Jaegar, quite amazing!



doctoremmet said:


> Inouï Samples Stac & Slap Sax (according to @nmalleus we can expect something resembling a sale early '22)
> 
> Xsample Vocal Quartett, but if recent history repeats itself that won't happen
> 
> ...


I have to check xsample out, thanks for the heads up


----------



## AudioLoco (Oct 19, 2021)

JXL Brass (OR) Cinebrass
Ujam Striiiiiiiiiiiiiiiings
Spitfire Symphonic motions 
Tallin choir
Voyage (?????)


----------



## Markrs (Oct 19, 2021)

There isn't much I want to get:

Steinberg Iconica
8Dio freebies
Spitfire The Ton
Maybe a NI 3rd party collection if it is particularly good.
Not much more than that, as this year as been like Black Friday all the time with the sales.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 19, 2021)

Angry Brass (huge discount atm)
Project Sam Colour: Animator
Something from TheUnfinished (Omnisphere)
Cinebrass Pro
Spitfire organ (looking at you "The Ton" !)
A lot of other stuff...

But since I just bought SCS............


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 19, 2021)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> Top of my list are
> - Olympus Symphonic Choir
> - CSS
> - A Liquidsonics Reverb (either Cinematic Rooms or Seventh Heaven)
> ...


Regarding Liquidsonics. Last Black Friday I bought a membership for a Facebook group (control-room.net). It's a Facebook and Discord group. Anyway, the membership for one month cost me $5 I think. They have discount codes for a lot of companies. With the Black Friday discount plus the membership discount I bought Cinematic Rooms Pro for $179 and then Seventh Heaven Pro only cost $85 or something like that (since I then already owned Cinematic Rooms). Worth considering.

I think I'll limit my budget voluntarily for this Black Friday. There are smaller things I'll get like Maleventum for example and I'm looking forward to The Ton from Spitfire. Also if Pulsesetter has some great discounts for Dystopian Guitar and Cello Ibrida I'll consider those. But I just bought Hans Zimmer Strings and have a few other purchases I made over the last few months I didn't even touch yet, so.... There is always a next year to go wild.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 19, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> I have to check xsample out, thanks for the heads up


Any questions on the subject matter (there isn't much intel online, except for Hans Josef's great demo's)? Hit me up with a DM any time.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 19, 2021)

I hope to keep the expenditures low this year...

On my current wishlist:
CineSamples Harpsichord
Art Vista Malmsjö
Modartt Organteq

On the maybe list:
OT Miroire strings + female choir
VSL BBO strings + woodwinds
Synapse Audio Dune 3 (hate softsynths though)


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 19, 2021)

The only thing that's on my list for sure, (sale pending of course) is Audio Imperia Solo. I picked up the other thing that was on my the list in the SF sale yesterday, HZ Strings.

I'm sure one or two things will pop up, but trying I'm to keep things practical and make sure I can pick up the new choir library by AI/PS when it releases without having to steal a toddler's lunch money.  

(Actually I can afford it... I'm really just trying to be reasonable since I'm kind of getting tired by constantly updating my main template when a new library comes in. Plus toddlers aren't known to carry around a lot of cash. Ba dum dum tissss )


----------



## M_Helder (Oct 19, 2021)

Hoping to finish my JXL Brass collection and finally get those elusive Hans Zimmer Strings.

I have all the bread & butter libs I will ever need with BBC and OPUS already, but still need some textural and epic power for the trailer stuff.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Oct 19, 2021)

It is Black Friday, every day in Soundpaint. Never on sale. No subscription necessary, neither.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 19, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Ujam Striiiiiiiiiiiiiiiings


Niiiiiiiiiiice 


Markrs said:


> Spitfire The Ton


Ah yes, the Ton! Although given my bad luck with the 8Dio freebies recently I'll probably have them all!


3DC said:


> As you can see I have no rational plan since I joined this community.


Join the club! Oh, you have 


LudovicVDP said:


> But since I just bought SCS............


Yeah I recently bought Afflatus so money is a bit tight while I pay it off, which incidentally should be about the time BF rolls around!


Drundfunk said:


> With the Black Friday discount plus the membership discount I bought Cinematic Rooms Pro for $179 and then Seventh Heaven Pro only cost $85 or something like that (since I then already owned Cinematic Rooms). Worth considering.


Thanks for this! Am interested in CRP and it was $249 last BF, so that extra discount rocks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 19, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> Never on sale. No subscription necessary, neither.


I like this. I like this a LOT. No more artificial scarcity and situational FOMO. Appreciated Troels.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 19, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> It is Black Friday, every day in Soundpaint. Never on sale. No subscription necessary, neither.


What's Soundpaint?


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 19, 2021)

I will be keeping my eye on ProjectSAM, specifically some stuff in the Colours collection


----------



## Brasart (Oct 19, 2021)

I haven't made my list yet but a few ideas, maybe I'll edit later on:

*- SPITFIRE:*
• The Ton
• SSO Bundle (need winds & brass)

*- 8DIO:*
• Claire Alto Flute
• Lacrimosa

*- PROJECT SAM:*
• Swing More!

*- PLUGINS:*
• Fabfilter Saturn2
• Sonarworks for headphones

*- OTHERS:*
• Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
• TSS


----------



## Crowe (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm still working through all the stuff I got last BF and with the current 8dio sale I'll be in need of nothing.

So for me, just the Ton and some solo woodwinds to round out that section.


----------



## md11 (Oct 19, 2021)

orchestral tools whisper


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 19, 2021)

The only thing I'm really interested in is Berlin Strings to complete my collection. There are a couple other OT expansions I'd like to pick up eventually, but that about covers it.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 19, 2021)

Did not plan anything firm yet - but "maybe":

*Orchestral Tools *(I own Ark 1+3 and the woman choir from Ark 2)
- Metropolis Ark 2 (but I think my 410€ bundle-price for 1+2 will not be beaten)
- Metropolis Ark 4 (if they release it for SINE before BF and we get also a bundle-price)
- Berlin Strings / Orchestra
- Modus
- Tallinn (already got the woman choir)
- Miroire

*Spitfire Audio *(if 60% off for collections my options are)
- Symphonic Orchestra Pro
- Studio Orchestra Pro 
- Albion Collection (got 3 from 6)

*8DIO*
- Soundpaint (but expansions are too new for deals I asume)

*Native Instruments*
- Komplete Upgrade to Ultimate
- Piano Colors

*Skybox Audio*
- Hammers + Waves

*Heavyocity*
- Mosaic Tape

*VSL*
- lets see what they offer


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 19, 2021)

Trying to be selective

Orchestral Tools
Berlin Strings (Maybe)

Embertone
ISS Bundle, Joshua Bell, Recorders, Maybe the Winds

Efimov
Everything

CMusic
Sacbut


----------



## Frederick (Oct 19, 2021)

VSL Voucher Sale (might happen only just after BF; buy 3 get 4)
VSL Synchron Percussion Bundle (with vouchers it should be cheaper than the current intro price)
Maybe Spitfire's The Ton
Probably LiquidSonics Cinematic Rooms Professional (Already have Symphony 3D though)
Maybe Nugen Surround Suite (Halo Upmix and Halo Downmix), but not yet sure I need it.
Slight chance Berlin Brass when they'll release it in SINE.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I like this. I like this a LOT. No more artificial scarcity and situational FOMO. Appreciated Troels.


We’ll see. It’s so opposite 8dio and I just don’t see the new company being able to resist the old ways when pressures for cash flow mount.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 19, 2021)

Frederick said:


> VSL Voucher Sale (might happen only just after BF; buy 3 get 4)


Personally VSL isn't my thing (just a bit to clean for my liking) but if I was to get into it, I would probably get $2000+ in vouchers and add things as they go on sale throughout the year.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 19, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> We’ll see. It’s so opposite 8dio and I just don’t see the new company being able to resist the old ways when pressures for cash flow mount.


I agree with you.

The difficulty for companies that don't do sales is there is no imperative to buy unless you really need it. Which in theory is great, but it is rare for most of us to really need something rather than impulse buy.

With physical objects you have supply and demand, but that doesn't really exist in software in the same way as you don't need to build each item, and you don't need additional materials, that could be hard to source.

I think getting us to impulse buy it the defacto model, as the only alternative most have come up to that is subscriptions. There are a couple of exceptions to this, like Spectrasonics, but most need to use sales. Without sales, I would, and I also think many others, own an awful lot less libraries and plugins.


----------



## juliandoe (Oct 19, 2021)

Shortlist... mmm... let me see... short... short... mmm... 
No, unfortunately, there are no shortlists here. 


Only LongLists.


----------



## Frederick (Oct 19, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Personally VSL isn't my thing (just a bit to clean for my liking) but if I was to get into it, I would probably get $2000+ in vouchers and add things as they go on sale throughout the year.


Yeah, I agree. Even about the sound being a little too prestine. But that's what the humanize function in the Synchron player is for. The percussion is the best I've heard - also when they're used as solo instruments.

I've bought more than half of what I own with the vouchers from the sale last year. I should have gotten even more vouchers.

This year though, I'm only going to get enough vouchers for the percussion bundle and that will also leave me with 2 vouchers for when they'll release Synchron Harp. For the future I prefer to wait and see what they'll release first and only to buy the year after with vouchers and when on sale. I might decide that with a harp and percussion it will be enough, because what still is lacking in true Synchron recordings, I already have in a Synchron-ized version.


----------



## Mr Frodo (Oct 19, 2021)

Very little on my shortlist this year:

*Heavyocity*
Vocalise 1 and 2

*Best Service*
Ancient Era or Celtic Era

It might be heresy here, but I've got to the point where I have maybe, _just maybe_, got enough sounds for what I want to do. 

For now, at least. Well, at least until the new year. Unless, of course, there's a fabulous sale somewhere. Or unless Soundpaint turns out to be exactly what I'm after. Or, you know, unless something else comes along that has _just_ the right sound...


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 19, 2021)

Soundpaint
NI upgrade from Select version
Hammers + Waves from Skybox Audio
World Suite 2 from UVI


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 19, 2021)

I want to believe I just killed my itch for strings... I really want to
Saying that, I do have a soft spot for Jasper's work, so will see what Pacific will do to me, though not a must at any price. same for TSS.
Not sure if I'm gaga over SSS, but if Pro will be a crazy deal I might be tempted.
SSW also always on my mind... price dependent.

I hope JXLB will finally see a Black Friday price, that is if OT wants to get my Shekels

Come on iZotope, do [email protected]$9.90 you know you want to lol


----------



## Jackal_King (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm trying to limit myself to at least five things for BF that I really need. 

Studio One 5 Artist
Heavyocity Ascend
Spitfire Studio Woodwinds
Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
8Dio Century Strings Sordino (don't need the bundle). 

My other options: 
Cinematic Studio Strings
Audio Imperia Nucleus (upgrade)
Cinepercs
Seventh Heaven Reverb


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 19, 2021)

Jackal_King said:


> 8Dio Century Strings Sordino (don't need the bundle).


I’d still try and get it in the current sale with 65% off…


----------



## FireGS (Oct 19, 2021)

Frederick said:


> VSL Voucher Sale (might happen only just after BF; buy 3 get 4)


SAME!


Frederick said:


> VSL Synchron Percussion Bundle (with vouchers it should be cheaper than the current intro price)


This would be kind of a kick in the head for those that literally just bought the bundle at the intro price (which I've always heard is the lowest price). And not even a month later...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2021)

* East West : Hollywood Choirs


----------



## Evans (Oct 19, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> The only thing I'm really interested in is Berlin Strings to complete my collection. There are a couple other OT expansions I'd like to pick up eventually, but that about covers it.


Similar for me, just in regard to Berlin Percussion. That is, if I can first resist the Synchron Percussion bundle.


----------



## Saya (Oct 19, 2021)

waiting sale from Evolution Series..
I need sooooooooooooooo many ethnic instruments from them to finish what I want to write.
I found no better substitution for a BOSSA NOVA writing 
was hoping for a mid-year sale but nothing happened

also need a sale from Fracture Sounds.. I knew they had anniversary sale early but I had no money back to then


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 19, 2021)

FireGS said:


> This would be kind of a kick in the head for those that literally just bought the bundle at the intro price (which I've always heard is the lowest price). And not even a month later...


Yeah I don't think that would actually be cheaper. IF you bought the vouchers last year and used them now with the intro price, that would be cheapest. Maybe he has an EDU discount, then it would be 25% for vouchers, then 25% off with Edu discount when he makes the purchase?


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 19, 2021)

Forgot, would like to see Eastwest Opus upgrade from full Diamond for better price.
Giving the same upgrade price to everybody, no matter what they own, is just lazy marketing (i'm being gentle  ).

It's not the money, it's the principle.


----------



## Frederick (Oct 19, 2021)

FireGS said:


> This would be kind of a kick in the head for those that literally just bought the bundle at the intro price (which I've always heard is the lowest price). And not even a month later...


- 1990 for the full bundle with no discount
- a little over 200 discount for owning BBO
- My current price is 1486 Euro, so the intro price on the bundle is giving me only about 15% discount. (1690 without BBO discount)

About 1800 (1990 -/- BBO discount) paid with vouchers that are 25% discounted, is 1350 Euro.

That's why I'm postponing the purchase 'till after the voucher sale...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 19, 2021)

Does anyone here actually compose music or is the time spent looking for new libraries and sales? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Oct 19, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Does anyone here actually compose music or is the time spent looking for new libraries and sales? Asking for a friend.


Your friend seems to be new here


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 19, 2021)

Soothe 2
LiquidSonics Illusion and Lustrous Plates (maybe)
Some strat/tele guitar VI

Think I’m good on libraries until AI Chorus, Infinite Strings and TSS come out.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 19, 2021)

Frederick said:


> VSL Synchron Percussion Bundle


Wow that is over a 1 TB of Percussion! That is crazy!


----------



## Geomir (Oct 19, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Does anyone here actually compose music or is the time spent looking for new libraries and sales? Asking for a friend.


Since I have run out of money and I can buy literally nothing this year (so GAS resistance is an automatic success for me) I am forced to compose music and advance writing more songs my 2nd album. This really sucks.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 19, 2021)

I think i will be the same old same old companies doing the discounts on their product line (or part of it).
Then one or two company's drop a "wow" discount, totally unexpected.

I think if you look at previous years (2019 2020) you get pretty good idea about what to expect in general.


----------



## hsindermann (Oct 19, 2021)

Dorico Pro

Aaaaand... that's it! Got enough samples for now.


----------



## csound (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm going to drop coin on FabFilter ProQ 3. I've never gotten along with Neutron, even with free Elements 3 (I only use the eq anyway). If I mixed in Logic I would just use the stock eq for subtractive/transparent/1st in chain use. But I mix in Pro Tools and just want something visual and fast for cleanup tasks. Plenty of color eqs for later in the chain.

All set with synths and libraries, especially after showing weakness and getting BHCT yesterday (no thanks to VI-C)


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 19, 2021)

Evans said:


> Similar for me, just in regard to Berlin Percussion. That is, if I can first resist the Synchron Percussion bundle.


I do love Berlin's, and they're probably the next most comprehensive compared to Synchron. But Synchron seems odd, the way it's divided into several libraries with overlapping instruments and content so i never really got into it. Plus that puts it at a thousand dollars and a terabyte. The Synchron stage just makes percussion sound incredible though.


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 19, 2021)

Berlin Brass additional instruments
Maybe EastWest Spaces 2
Maybe PS Pacific (but don't think so unless it's too good)
Also really eager to have Berlin in SINE player and finally start using it


----------



## Auf dem Wolf (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm still very much plotting, but to start: 





__





Kelvin Tone Shaper | Tone Projects | Unique Audio Plugins


Introducing Kelvin by Tone Projects. Unique dual-stage saturation with creative tonal control. VST3/AU/AAX plug-in for macOS and Windows.




www.toneprojects.com












Instruments | Mntra Instruments







www.mntra.io


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 19, 2021)

My (not so) short list:

** Maybe Virharmonic Violin and Cello (I just bought Sacconi 1/2 off, also bought VSL Solo Strings and Cinestrings Solo this year, wtf I'm sick)

** Maybe SA Birth of the Trumpet and Tenor Colossus (@doctoremmet need that sax video please)

** Maybe OT Berlin Woodwind Soloists bundle and Duplex Saxophones (@doctoremmet need that sax video thank you), a lot of the OT Creative Sound Packs look cool, I'm afraid I'd buy and never use though. But perhaps Whisper..)

** VSL... depends what's on offer. What I want/need is: MIR Room Pack Bundle on sale so I can complete, Synchron-ized Solo Strings Sordino, sordino for SSP or SES would be awesome too. I'm less concerned about Synchron Woodwinds (the Synchron-ized ones are already fantastic), but would be an instant buy anyway.

** XSamples... I don't NEED anything but I want to dip my toes in, so if there is a good offer... 

** Sonica, I have the "three sisters" already, but there was a good sale I'd pick up more stuff...

** Soundpaint ??!

I'm buying Pacific and TSS, no question, so not really on my list.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 19, 2021)

Well, I was thinking about getting into the CS or Infinite ecosystems, but I just got HZS and am planning on TSS and SK's strings when they come out. So, not sure I want to bother this year. 

I don't think MSS is going to 50% off yet, but when it hits that point, I will probably get it.

Otherwise, maybe the the Ton? I don't really need any Spitfire stuff. I have so much. If OT puts the harpsichord or timpani on sale, I may get that.

And then again, something may surprise me!

SSDs on sale? I could probably use some more....


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 19, 2021)

Depends on what Cinesamples, Spitfire, and OT choose to do, and of course the content of the Ton. Are collections really 60% off at Spitfire? I saw 30% somewhere. Seems too good to be true re: SSO, but I may finally spring for that if it comes down either amount. OT having a huge sale on Berlin would mess that up. And Cinesamples having upgrade paths in time for BF may ruin _that_.


----------



## mussnig (Oct 19, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Depends on what Cinesamples, Spitfire, and OT choose to do, and of course the content of the Ton. Are collections really 60% off at Spitfire? I saw 30% somewhere. Seems too good to be true re: SSO, but I may finally spring for that if it comes down either amount. OT having a huge sale on Berlin would mess that up. And Cinesamples having upgrade paths in time for BF may ruin _that_.


If I recall correctly, with this year's Spring Sale SSO was permanently reduced to -50%. So it stayed at that price even after the sale and was not further reduced in price during the Summer Sale. But obviously, who knows what they may or may not choose to do at BF ...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 19, 2021)

Staffpad + libraries

Vsl vouchers

Damage2 upgrade


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 19, 2021)

mussnig said:


> If I recall correctly, with this year's Spring Sale SSO was permanently reduced to -50%. So it stayed at that price even after the sale and was not further reduced in price during the Summer Sale. But obviously, who knows what they may or may not choose to do at BF ...


Well that's the current price vs "sold separately" price isn't it, though? To illustrate the savings? Anyway here's hoping it can come down more in price, but obviously this is a good deal already considering the separate libraries' costs.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 19, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Depends on what Cinesamples, Spitfire, and OT choose to do, and of course the content of the Ton. Are collections really 60% off at Spitfire? I saw 30% somewhere. Seems too good to be true re: SSO, but I may finally spring for that if it comes down either amount. OT having a huge sale on Berlin would mess that up. And Cinesamples having upgrade paths in time for BF may ruin _that_.


Collections are already discounted. So when you add the 30% to them, they usually end up being between 50 and 60% off the individual items. If you can afford it and want the full collection, it is the best deal. (except for things like hampers and the ton)


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 19, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Collections are already discounted. So when you add the 30% to them, they usually end up being between 50 and 60% off the individual items. If you can afford it and want the full collection, it is the best deal. (except for things like hampers and the ton)


That explains why I've seen both 30 and 60.. thanks!


----------



## d4vec4rter (Oct 19, 2021)

Well, after spending money I haven't got on Heavyocity's Symphonic Destruction, Toontracks new Fields Of Rock SDX and a few other plugins I've wanted for a project, my BF list just includes one item - Pulsar Modular's P42 Climax. I'm demoing this at the moment and it's doing some truly wonderful things, especially on bass and drums. It's priced pretty steeply at $250 and I'm not holding that much hope of a significant discount in the sale (if it actually goes on sale) but it's a plugin that could well take the place of my revered UA Neve Preamp and I've spent more than I care to think about on plugins I've ended up hardly using or not at all so I guess it will be value for money.


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 19, 2021)

Well not sure what I can afford .. But ..

Metropolis Ark 1 or Nucleus or Jaegaer or Musical Sampling Trailer Bundle
Ethera Gold 2.5

Maybe Oceania (already on sale, but not top priority)

Those Eduardo Tarilonte libraries also something I want. But unless it goes on sale for 10$, then probably not going to happen will all the other stuff I want as well xD 

I'm probably only going to afford just 1 of the first mentioned. 
But that's fine with me. 
Next black friday for the rest of them :D


----------



## decredis (Oct 19, 2021)

Just some more Neural DSP amp sims this year really: in descending order of likelihood Gojira, Tim Henson, Parallax, Soldano. Anything else will probably just be minor impulse purchases.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 19, 2021)

Synchron Brass
Maybe an ET lib
And any other sale that blows me away


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 19, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I hope to keep the expenditures low this year...
> 
> On my current wishlist:
> CineSamples Harpsichord
> ...



I'm already experiencing scopecreep... I realize I'm missing a good harp, so, adding that to the list.


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 19, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I'm already experiencing scopecreep... I realize I'm missing a good harp, so, adding that to the list.



Get Berlin Harps or CineHarps. They are great!


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 19, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I'm already experiencing scopecreep... I realize I'm missing a good harp, so, adding that to the list.


Just wait for a 60% off sale on CineHarps. You'll never need another one again.


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 19, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Just wait for a 60% off sale on CineHarps. You'll never need another one again.


If you can get the Spitfire harp on a big discount (like one of the deals last year) it's also great. The playable glisses are neat, Cinesamples' system is a little more old fashioned but remedied by articulation maps somewhat.


----------



## Learningtomix (Oct 19, 2021)

Well I've resisted HOOPUS for a couple of weeks during the current sale, trying to be sensible and stick to a budget. If it's discounted for BF I'll likely get it then. If not then I'll get new pickups for my Telecaster, and maybe pick up a couple of BF bargains.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 19, 2021)

Loerpert said:


> Get Berlin Harps or CineHarps. They are great!


Yeah, OT needs to have a really big sale for Berlin Harps to happen. €249 ex. VAT (21% around here) is not funny.

CineHarps could be a contender, as is Spitfire.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 19, 2021)

__





You're all addicts


That's right! You're all addicts looking for your next library fix. YOU'RE the addicts, not me. Nope.




vi-control.net


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 19, 2021)

did I mention I'm still recovering from PTSD from last year?


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 19, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> did I mention I'm still recovering from PTSD from last year?


Last Black Friday was _*something*_.


----------



## Evans (Oct 19, 2021)

It feels like only yesterday that I picked up... wait... what _did _I grab last Black Friday?


----------



## rroc (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm actively looking out for good offers on *Tallinn*, *EZBass* and potentially* Damage 2 *or* Spaces II*
And I'll keep an eye open for interesting things all around... especially from OT, or maybe more EZDrummer packs or anything and everything with a pipe organ in it...


----------



## chibear (Oct 19, 2021)

Last year BF rounded out my Chris Hein orchestra. This year is harp (Cineharps or Century Harps) and choirs which will probably be Strezov as far as the discounts and my budget go. Then I’m probably done for a few years 😁😆😅😂🤣


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 19, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Last Black Friday was _*something*_.


It was GREAT though. It set me way ahead on completing my collection. That's why this year, there's only like one thing I'm even interested in.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 19, 2021)

From a software side, I haven't jumped into Acustica products before, but I think I'd like to add El Rey and Jade to my mixing arsenal. At this point, I feel like 2021 has been a perennial Black Friday all year for sample libraries and fx...


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 19, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Last Black Friday was _*something*_.


One word - Berlin.

Last BF was really expensive for me.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Oct 19, 2021)

JXL Brass if it's on sale
Berlin Woodwinds Soloists
Berlin Muted Brass
Cinematic Studio Series (brass or strings)

If I get JXL Brass then I might not even be able to use it right away because my external SSD only has 300 GB left. Lol.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 19, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> One word - Berlin.
> 
> Last BF was really expensive for me.


Yeah, same here. Everything on the GAS attack list got picked up either on BF or since then. 



Trash Panda said:


> Don't judge me. I know I have a problem.
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 19, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> One word - Berlin.
> 
> Last BF was really expensive for me.


Yea... that Berlin... out of nowhere


----------



## c_voltage (Oct 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> IRCAM IRCAMAX Volume 1 and 2 bundle for Ableton Live


Unusual choice among sampled instruments heh.


----------



## ControlCentral (Oct 19, 2021)

Finally have everything I could ever want so I'll be skipping BF this year.


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 19, 2021)

ControlCentral said:


> Finally have everything I could ever want so I'll be skipping BF this year.


Your account has been suspended. Will activate once GAS levels are re-established.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 19, 2021)

Things at the top of my list:

Plasmonic
Django Gypsy Jazz Guitar
Babel and Umbra from Orchestral Tools
MNTRA Arca
Heavyocity Ascend and Intimate Textures
In Session Audio Resonator Guitar
Plogue Chipcrusher
Westwood Instruments Alt Piano
Fazioli Ebony Concert Grand Piano from Imperfect Samples
Loopmaster's Tuva Khoomei Ethnic Vocal Samples
Ben Osterhouse instruments starting with Viola Da Gamba, English Bass, Secco Strings and Oscillation Strings
Tantra 2
Blue3 Organ
Blinksonic Voz
Spire
Forest Kingdom
Red Room Audio Bluegrass Fiddle
Shevannai (Best Service)
Regroover
Pianoteq
Kirk Hunter Ensembles
reTune by zplane
Soundpaint libraries?


----------



## halfaplanck (Oct 19, 2021)

Last year I got shy, and barely took advantage of what was out there.
Which led me to a couple of inconsiderate buys in the following months, out of sheer regret.
Which (guess what?) led to more regret.

Now I am torn between the wise half of me, inviting me to focus on writing and arranging with what I already have... And the naughty half, whispering sweet titles in my ears: all of OT Berlin libraries for StaffPad, OT Solo Woodwinds, an upgrade to BBCSO Pro, Izotope Music Production 4 Bundle Crossgrade, OT Tallin Choir, and maybe SA Birth of the Trumpet and Tenor Colossus

I'm sure there's more. I'm sure I could pick something even better and more functional to what I do. The moral dilemma, in my case, is always about me doing that mostly for fun. I have a different day job and sometimes I find it hard to justify all the $$$ that go into this... Especially because, let's be honest, there's also hardware and "real instruments" to make their dent in the budget!

Sorry for over-sharing. I guess I just need someone to tell me it's ok to burn some more cash on the right stuff! :D


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 19, 2021)

halfaplanck said:


> I guess I just need someone to tell me it's ok to burn some more cash on the right stuff! :D


That's what Black Friday is there for: the best deals of the year!


----------



## AllanH (Oct 19, 2021)

Spitfire the Ton (depending on what's included this time). Damage II. I've always been curious about HZ Strings, but that's still pretty expensive.


----------



## ControlCentral (Oct 19, 2021)

> MaxOctane said:
> 
> 
> > Your account has been suspended. Will activate once GAS levels have been re-established.


I'm kidding of course but there really isn't that much I want this year. I have one specific project I'm focused on and I really have enough to do it if I'm sober about it.
Aside from Plasmonic and ̶S̶y̶m̶p̶h̶o̶n̶i̶c̶ ̶D̶e̶s̶t̶r̶u̶c̶t̶i̶o̶n̶, that is. And Albion Neo. And Crave EQ.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 19, 2021)

For Black Friday and Christmas this year.
First and foremost, I need a bigger SSD, maybe two.
Midi controller for guitar.
See what price touchscreen monitors are this year and consider a controller build.
No touch screen then iPad apps then.

Software wise:
Zebra and Dark Zebra
Soothe 2
Spectrasonics Sonic Extensions, but can pick them up any time during the year.

Libraries:
See what Spitfire's The Ton, Christian's Hamper, Paul's Hamper have this year.
VSL Sales
Audio Imperia Jaegar Hangar 4
Heavyocity Symphonic Destruction
Of Course, all this could be thrown out the window if Orchestral Tools does a sale.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 19, 2021)

phooey: root canal and a crown just ate up my BF budget.

i was hoping to finally get a decent piano VI.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Oct 19, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> phooey: root canal and a crown just ate up my BF budget.
> 
> i was hoping to finally get a decent piano VI.


Gotta love our American problems.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 19, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> Gotta love our American problems.


i hesitate to lump in Argentina and Canada with my U.S. problem.

it was a joke, BTW.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 19, 2021)

TSS
And hopefully Softube Model 84 will go on (deeper) sale 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 19, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i hesitate to lump in Argentina and Canada with my U.S. problem.
> 
> it was a joke, BTW.


Lucky you, I really have a crown planned in BF season 😐


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 19, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Lucky you, I really have a crown planned in BF season 😐


the crown is real and happening this thursday.

the piano bit was the joke.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 19, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> the crown is real and happening this thursday.
> 
> the piano bit was the joke.



Oops, my bad! Good luck on Thursday! 👍🏻


----------



## FireGS (Oct 19, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> One word - Berlin.
> 
> Last BF was really expensive for me.





Hendrixon said:


> Yea... that Berlin... out of nowhere


What happened last year? I don't remember.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 19, 2021)

[X] I am blessed with a new job that is granting me the ability to upgrade my setup from a very old incapable setup with a HDD, 8GB of ram and a weak cpu to a 5950X with 128GB RAM, and 3TB of NVMe’s. The workflow improvement...
[ ] Infinite Bundle
[ ] Strezov choirs minus Arva
[ ] Damage 2 upgrade?
[ ] Cinematic Rooms Pro
[ ] Pacific?
[ ] Vista
[X] NSS
[ ] Eric Whitacre Choir
[ ] Umbra


----------



## Groctave (Oct 20, 2021)

Waiting for the VSL offer(s) to choose between :
- Synchron Woodwinds or Harp release ?
- Synchron Brass
- BBO Orion (almost sure it will allow a discount on the incoming Synchron Woodwinds and, if not, will blend perfectly)
- Great Rieger Organ
- vouchers, LOTS of vouchers

Maybe the Flux Analyzer


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm continuing my "strict diet" regarding new software purchases. But I'm always intrigued by "The Ton" deal from SA. Especially if it should feature one title I'm really interested in with the other two already in my collection.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 20, 2021)

I need to find some good orchestral percussion. Mainly in order to get tubular bells and timpanis. I haven’t done any research yet and don’t yet know what’s good, but I hope there is something amazing out there for those two specifically, which probably means OT a la carte. Fingers crossed


----------



## cedricm (Oct 20, 2021)

I have a €100 voucher from UVI, what do you recommend I get during BF?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 20, 2021)

World Suite 2 or if you’re into slightly more edgy (albeit by today’s forum standards now ancient and definitely not “ultra deep”) sample material: IRCAM Solo Instruments 2. But regular Falcon expansions are a pretty safe bet too.


----------



## Tronam (Oct 20, 2021)

LiquidSonics Cinematic Rooms
Symphobia 1 (I’ve always wanted this ancient library)


----------



## Markrs (Oct 20, 2021)

We have the prices for Soundpaint libraries and I think most of my money will go in that direction. Though still open to the odd stellar deal that often happens, during BF


----------



## Consona (Oct 20, 2021)

Some weird Soundiron stuff.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 20, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I need to find some good orchestral percussion. Mainly in order to get tubular bells and timpanis. I haven’t done any research yet and don’t yet know what’s good, but I hope there is something amazing out there for those two specifically, which probably means OT a la carte. Fingers crossed


Synchron. Full stop.


----------



## ModalRealist (Oct 20, 2021)

Some smaller libraries which I'd snap up: Timphonia, Perc+, Rhythmus, Alloy, SA Congas & Bongos, Simple Jazz Bass. Kind of tempted by the "Birth Of" libraries and also the new trumpet library from Musical Sampling.

If there were some deep discounts on the Sonokinetic phrase libraries, I think I'd be tempted - I've increasingly come to the realisation that I want both very flexible libraries for writing the things that I have a clear picture of in my head, but that I also find more gestural and ready-to-roll stuff inspiring and a time-saver.

Finally, on the big orchestral front, Bernard Herrman Composer Toolkit, BBCSO Pro (whole orchestra in a box, why not?), and Spitfire Studio Orchestra Pro (I own the standard and, contrary to many, I really love the sound).


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 20, 2021)

OT Ark III
OT Glory Days
Infinite Woodwinds

Come on OT, do a BIG sale!!


----------



## GtrString (Oct 20, 2021)

The list is long this year, too much to mention. I got a new Mac and SSD's, so roll the dice, baby!


----------



## c_voltage (Oct 20, 2021)

Well ok, 
Near plans:

Plogue Chipsynth SFC and OPS7
Leapwing Centerone (unexpectedly lol)
Audiodamage ODC
Expertsleepers Ultimate Bundle
112db MikronDelay \ MikronReverb \ Jaws
Tritik Crush Pro
Mathew Lane DRMS
United Plugins Hyperspace
Fabfilter upgrades for Saturn and Timeless
Aberrant dsp both plugins
Galbanum couple packs (like Architecture Waveforms \ Volume One) 
K-Devices various m4l stuff


----------



## stixman (Oct 20, 2021)

I haven’t even used the majority of the ones I bought last black friday and the ones before 🥸 so of course I’m going to buy more 🧐


----------



## Markrs (Oct 20, 2021)

stixman said:


> I haven’t even used the majority of the ones I bought last black friday and the ones before 🥸 so of course I’m going to buy more 🧐


Spoken like a true VI-C trooper 😂


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 20, 2021)

Orchestral Tools Tallinn
Hammers

(I'm going to combine them 🙃 JK JK)


----------



## stixman (Oct 20, 2021)

Substitute lemonade with software libraries!







Markrs said:


> Spoken like a true VI-C trooper 😂


----------



## KEM (Oct 20, 2021)

Well, there’s a lot of stuff I want, but I’m broke, so…


----------



## Markrs (Oct 20, 2021)

stixman said:


> Substitute lemonade with software libraries!



Crazy thing in that video is that the actor/singer is Elvis Costello's dad!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2021)

KEM said:


> Well, there’s a lot of stuff I want, but I’m broke, so…


Don't let all the filthy rich musicians here intimidate you KEM.


----------



## KEM (Oct 20, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Don't let all the filthy rich musicians here intimidate you KEM.



It’s rough out here for all of us in our 20s, let me tell ya!!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> What's Soundpaint?


I once visited the Benjamin Moore paint factory. I'll never forget the tour guide's opening statement:
"Paint is a sophisticated coating." What an epiphany! Needless to say it changed my perception of everything. I walked around in a daze for weeks and hardly ate a thing. I assume the same applies to SoundPaint. Let's hope it's just as sophisticated and far less messy. Have a drop cloth handy just in case.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2021)

KEM said:


> It’s rough out here for all of us in our 20s, let me tell ya!!


Hang in there KEM. You have a bright future ahead of you.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> *Native Instruments*
> - Komplete Upgrade to Ultimate


IIRC NI doesn't generally offer Komplete upgrades this time of year.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2021)

Consona said:


> Some weird Soundiron stuff.


Satan's Cello is currently on sale, but if you're a traditionalist you can go down to the crossroads and get it for free, sort of. Tell 'em I sent you.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 20, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Satan's Cello is currently on sale, but if you're a traditionalist you can go down to the crossroads and get it for free, sort of. Tell 'em I sent you.


Satan: Alchimedia sent you? No thanks. Been burned by that one too many times.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> World Suite 2 or if you’re into slightly more edgy (albeit by today’s forum standards now ancient and definitely not “ultra deep”) sample material: IRCAM Solo Instruments 2. But regular Falcon expansions are a pretty safe bet too.


I concur with our resident MD, however I would also consider Synth Anthology.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2021)

Looking forward to this year's VI-C Pollyanna Gift Exchange!


----------



## Composer 2021 (Oct 20, 2021)

KEM said:


> It’s rough out here for all of us in our 20s, let me tell ya!!


Totally! I'm just getting libraries one thing at a time and someday it will all amount to a professional collection.


----------



## StillLife (Oct 20, 2021)

Software:
Softube channel strips for Console 1
Anything sounddust
The Ton
Vsl synchron-ized solo strings (maybe)

Hardware:
Ferrofish Pulse 16
Moog Subsequent 37


----------



## Jackdaw (Oct 20, 2021)

Ark 3+4, then I'm done.

Really.


----------



## Sebanimation (Oct 20, 2021)

I hope for a deal to finally get Damage 2! Is it a good choice to buy Damage 2 without having Damage 1?


----------



## Jackdaw (Oct 20, 2021)

Sebanimation said:


> I hope for a deal to finally get Damage 2! Is it a good choice to buy Damage 2 without having Damage 1?


I'd say they are completely different beasts. Question is that what sound you are after


----------



## Hadrondrift (Oct 20, 2021)

LiquidSonics Cinematic Rooms Pro (should be a bargain with all my coupons)
Best Service Atelier Series

I'm trying to hold back a little bit this time.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 20, 2021)

Jackdaw said:


> Ark 3+4, then I'm done.
> 
> Really.


What if they then bring out Ark 5?  


Hadrondrift said:


> LiquidSonics Cinematic Rooms Pro (should be a bargain with all my coupons)


Which coupons are you refering to, if I may ask?


----------



## eakwarren (Oct 20, 2021)

Berlin libs for Staffpad.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 20, 2021)

Markrs said:


> We have the prices for Soundpaint libraries and I think most of my money will go in that direction. Though still open to the odd stellar deal that often happens, during BF


Wow, those are really affordable, $50 for most. Perhaps we should call Black Friday off?


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Oct 20, 2021)

High speed external SSD (hopefully supply chain issues won't get in the way... might turn out to be a bad time to buy)

Luftrum's Equator2 expansion, maybe some others

probably: 
Soundiron Ancient Greek Percussion
upgrade to Synfire 2 if it's ready
upgrade to Ujam Iron 2

maybe:
Damage 2
more Embertone (particularly Joshua Bell violin) 
Sonible smart:EQ 3
Neoverb
Perfect Plate XL
Zynaptiq Unveil 
Pharlight


----------



## Tronam (Oct 20, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> LiquidSonics Cinematic Rooms Pro (should be a bargain with all my coupons)
> Best Service Atelier Series
> 
> I'm trying to hold back a little bit this time.


I'm seeing Cinematic Rooms on a lot of lists (including mine). Not including the more advanced surround mixing capabilities, would you say the Pro version is still worthwhile over Standard?


----------



## Hadrondrift (Oct 21, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> [LiquidSonics]: Which coupons are you refering to, if I may ask?


The coupons I got from buying other LiquidSonic/Reverb Foundry products (see here).


----------



## HM_Music (Oct 21, 2021)

пeuraldsp - plini
пeuraldsp - nolly
oakland - soothe
liquidsonic - seventh heaven
liquidsonic - cinematic rooms
spitfire - the ton


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 21, 2021)

i’ve bought SO much this year theres not much left for me to purchase lol.
I didnt pick up Berling strings at last years 50% sale (regrettably) 
I DID buy Berlin brass & woodz.
So IF they run half off again (which i highly doubt unless they have Kontakt serials they still need to get rid of) i’ll snag em’ for sure.
Will grab a couple UAD plugs to add to my collection as i do every year.
Cant really think of anything else lol.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 21, 2021)

Tronam said:


> I'm seeing Cinematic Rooms on a lot of lists (including mine). Not including the more advanced surround mixing capabilities, would you say the Pro version is still worthwhile over Standard?


Pro also adds a lot more controls over the reverb character and a LOT more presets.

You also get the standard version included when you buy the Pro version.

So it's really a matter of how much you value being able to more finely tailor the reverb or having additional presets.

Personally, my favorite presets for Cinematic Rooms are only available in the Pro version.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Personally, my favorite presets for Cinematic Rooms are only available in the Pro version.


GOTTS to have Pro 👍🏻
(was thrilled i upgraded to it )


----------



## Fab (Oct 21, 2021)

I want SCS Pro at 60% OFF please...but I dream!


----------



## ansthenia (Oct 21, 2021)

Whatever OT Arks are on sale
Modern Scoring Brass maybe
VSL Synchron Brass with the voucher thing they do


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Pro also adds a lot more controls over the reverb character and a LOT more presets.
> 
> You also get the standard version included when you buy the Pro version.
> 
> ...


Question for all the Cinematic Rooms users (pro or not) - do you favor CR because you work in surround or do you primarily work in stereo and still like it better than other reverbs? Since it came out I've been trying to figure out what CR's "thing" is, like how R4 is basically super Lexicon, Seventh Heaven is the Bricasti, etc. From what I've gathered, people working in surround love CR but beyond that I'm not sure what it's about (yes I'll get the demo even though I don't have reverb money set aside for BF)!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 21, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> пeuraldsp - plini
> пeuraldsp - nolly
> oakland - soothe
> liquidsonic - seventh heaven
> ...


The Ton may be heavy, but Plini rocks! 😎🎸


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 21, 2021)

*N*UCE


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 21, 2021)

FireGS said:


> What happened last year? I don't remember.


OT had a 50% off sale on Berlin main libraries - strings, winds, brass and percussion.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 21, 2021)

stixman said:


> I haven’t even used the majority of the ones I bought last black friday and the ones before 🥸 so of course I’m going to buy more 🧐


I resemble that remark!


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> OT had a 50% off sale on Berlin main libraries - strings, winds, brass and percussion.


They had no sales on ARK's ?


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 21, 2021)

musicmaker9000 said:


> They had no sales on ARK's ?


Ark?!
It was Berlin man BERLIN!!!!1111


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 21, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Ark?!
> It was Berlin man BERLIN!!!!1111


So… Time Macro?


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 21, 2021)

musicmaker9000 said:


> They had no sales on ARK's ?


No, but I don't remember if NI had a sale on them. The Arks and the Time series end up in the NI sales more than the OT sales. OT rarely does anything but intro sales themselves. That was the 2nd time since I started coming here in 2017 that I saw the main libraries on sale. I bought BWW the first time. I've seen the extensions on sale only two or three times as well.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 21, 2021)

I should add that OT has been doing sales as they change libraries to Sine, but they are only the Sine versions on sale. And they haven't been huge discounts like the NI sale.


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> No, but I don't remember if NI had a sale on them. The Arks and the Time series end up in the NI sales more than the OT sales. OT rarely does anything but intro sales themselves. That was the 2nd time since I started coming here in 2017 that I saw the main libraries on sale. I bought BWW the first time. I've seen the extensions on sale only two or three times as well.


I forgot about VAT .. the 550 + VAT :(
650€ on native instruments


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 21, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So… Time Macro


Above, that was me when I saw the sale.
Bellow that's how I was 4 months after I broke down and bought the whole library lol


----------



## StillLife (Oct 21, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Question for all the Cinematic Rooms users (pro or not) - do you favor CR because you work in surround or do you primarily work in stereo and still like it better than other reverbs? Since it came out I've been trying to figure out what CR's "thing" is, like how R4 is basically super Lexicon, Seventh Heaven is the Bricasti, etc. From what I've gathered, people working in surround love CR but beyond that I'm not sure what it's about (yes I'll get the demo even though I don't have reverb money set aside for BF)!


I never work in surround and use CR as my master reverb. 7th heaven on individual tracks or busses. I don't think I ever will feel the need for another reverb.


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 21, 2021)

StillLife said:


> I never work in surround and use CR as my master reverb. 7th heaven on individual tracks or busses. I don't think I ever will feel the need for another reverb.


Thanks! And what in your mind distinguishes CR as the right one for the master reverb? Is it more subtle or something?


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> No, but I don't remember if NI had a sale on them. The Arks and the Time series end up in the NI sales more than the OT sales. OT rarely does anything but intro sales themselves. That was the 2nd time since I started coming here in 2017 that I saw the main libraries on sale. I bought BWW the first time. I've seen the extensions on sale only two or three times as well.


Just googled. It was 63% sale, making it 500€ for MA1 + 2
Hoping for this sale soon :D


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 21, 2021)

When do Cinematic Studios do their sale ? I'm going to finally get a Brass library


----------



## Marsen (Oct 21, 2021)

Same here.
Really hoping for another Ark Sale at NI this year, cause I want the kontakt-versions.

My list is like:
Metropolis Ark 1 + 2
Strezov Balkan Orchestra 
SA The Ton
Toontrack Gospel Drums
and some good surprise sales maybe.


----------



## StillLife (Oct 21, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Thanks! And what in your mind distinguishes CR as the right one for the master reverb? Is it more subtle or something?


Hard to say. It just sounds more REAL to me than any of the reverbs I used before, including r2. Also: great interface, easy workflow, but bear in mind I am not a professional. Music is just serious fun to me. I tend to want to tinker as less as possible with sliders knobs etc and with 7th heaven and CS I find I hardly ever have to. 
I think they have a demo? Or you can tryout 7th heaven light? Gives you a sense of the quality and whether you feel the fit just like I did.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Oct 21, 2021)

Friendly reminder that Spitfire Symphony Orchestra is now a lot cheaper than it used to be, since Spitfire released the Professional version. With the 40 percent off sale, it will only be $600 (maybe). That's a really good deal! I might get it next year.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 21, 2021)

musicmaker9000 said:


> Just googled. It was 63% sale, making it 500€ for MA1 + 2
> Hoping for this sale soon :D


You have to buy the bundle to get the 63% off. If you bought one only, it was 50% off. I know this because I got the Ark 1/2/3 bundle the first time, but the next time, it was Ark 1/2 and Ark 3/4. So I had to get 4 only at 50%.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 21, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> Friendly reminder that Spitfire Symphony Orchestra is now a lot cheaper than it used to be, since Spitfire released the Professional version. With the 40 percent off sale, it will only be $600 (maybe). That's a really good deal! I might get it next year.


I have to wonder if they are going to exclude it from the sale. Current price is still lower than I paid for the bundle at 30% during an Xmas sale in 2018.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Oct 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I have to wonder if they are going to exclude it from the sale. Current price is still lower than I paid for the bundle at 30% during an Xmas sale in 2018.


Nah, they wouldn't want to excessively empty people's wallet's so much that they can't afford the Abbey Road modular libraries...


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 21, 2021)

Can we just...start this already? I'm eager to get it over with lol


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 21, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Can we just...start this already? I'm eager to get it over with lol


What are you looking at getting? I'm wondering if OT will release their Sine conversions to coincide with BF, that would be cool


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 21, 2021)

Forget being curious about Black Friday sales, those are more or less predictable. Now the big question is whether the various developers will or won't jump the gun in order to ruin the others' BF sales, and how early. Like surely Spitfire will try something to anticipate all the Berlin stuff porting to Sine (which OT seems to admit is right around the corner). Will CSS have a big update coinciding with an early sale so it makes a splash? Will Cinesamples go right back to the 50%ish sales to coincide with the CineStrings update? Will OT counter Spitfire's counter-move by doing an early sale of their own?


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 21, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> What are you looking at getting? I'm wondering if OT will release their Sine conversions to coincide with BF, that would be cool


Just Berlin Strings, and maybe an expansion of another section. And both of those are just a maybe. There's just about nothing else i want at the moment. I'm loving my template.

If there's a really incredible sale on the Arks i may try one of them out too. I don't own any yet


----------



## Tronam (Oct 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Pro also adds a lot more controls over the reverb character and a LOT more presets.
> 
> You also get the standard version included when you buy the Pro version.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making my BF shortlist even more expensive.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Pro also adds a lot more controls over the reverb character and a LOT more presets.
> 
> You also get the standard version included when you buy the Pro version.
> 
> ...


For someone who owns 7thH and does nothing with surround, is there still any value to Cinematic Rooms?


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 21, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> For someone who owns 7thH and does nothing with surround, is there still any value to Cinematic Rooms?


Depends on how much you value a very natural sounding algorithmic reverb. I’d recommend trying a demo.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm pretty sure the Black Friday sales started somewhere last week or so. I figure some companies are pre-emptively throwing out major discounts to get ahead of the curve.

As an update, I spent most of my budget for BF so I'll indeed be limited to The Ton and whatever Woodwinds I can score on the cheap.

Also, someone else should make the 'What did you buy this November (cuz BF is a lie)' thread as I'm not really participating this year. I nominate my brah @doctoremmet because I'm sure he's bored. Possibly.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 21, 2021)

Would love to see *VSL Synchron Woodwinds* released by BF, and offered at a super attractive Intro discount price.


----------



## Kitosch (Oct 22, 2021)

SStS Pro (is it more likely to be cheaper around Christmas or BF?)
Bass Harmonica (I believe there's only Cinematique's)
7th Heaven
Kuassa Matchlock
"Some choir", possibly the basic combo from Strezov to get started
Mandolin Swarm
Having a look at The Ton


----------



## Bemused (Oct 22, 2021)

My needs are quite simple compared to most on here. I have a theory. In C. Henson 100.000 seconds 50% off earlier this week. BDT (British Drama Toolkit) was excluded. Great I thought. I will go and get Contemporary Drama Toolkit in the morning. When I logged in to purchase CDT. It was excluded. And BDT had been swapped for CDT. 2 years ago The Ton featured BDT. I wonder if this year it will be CDT. Hence the change overnight. Or, I could be entirely delusional.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 22, 2021)

Bemused said:


> My needs are quite simple compared to most on here. I have a theory. In C. Henson 100.000 seconds 50% off earlier this week. BDT (British Drama Toolkit) was excluded. Great I thought. I will go and get Contemporary Drama Toolkit in the morning. When I logged in to purchase CDT. It was excluded. And BDT had been swapped for CDT. 2 years ago The Ton featured BDT. I wonder if this year it will be CDT. Hence the change overnight. Or, I could be entirely delusional.


I could be wrong, but I only remember CDT being excluded (out of BDT & CDT). I have BDT and would have considered CDT if it was included, but it wasn't IIRC. Looking forward to the Ton


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 22, 2021)

I‘m actually just looking for „The Ton“.
Bought so many libraries this year


----------



## mussnig (Oct 22, 2021)

Bemused said:


> My needs are quite simple compared to most on here. I have a theory. In C. Henson 100.000 seconds 50% off earlier this week. BDT (British Drama Toolkit) was excluded. Great I thought. I will go and get Contemporary Drama Toolkit in the morning. When I logged in to purchase CDT. It was excluded. And BDT had been swapped for CDT. 2 years ago The Ton featured BDT. I wonder if this year it will be CDT. Hence the change overnight. Or, I could be entirely delusional.


I am pretty sure the libraries which were excluded are those which were released within the last year (so since AROOF) and those which are under 99 EUR/USD/GBP. So CDT was released at the beginning of 2021, BDT is a couple of years old by now.

It's also the same with their sales: libraries which were released roughly within the last year don't get the full sale discount but only go back to the intro price (which is usually around -25%).


----------



## Bemused (Oct 22, 2021)

That would tie up why BDT was changed to CDT. Because I double checked this. As I have BDT. To change it to CDT makes sense with the info given by mussnig.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 22, 2021)

No mention of BDT, you may have imagined it. I do it all the time


----------



## timbit2006 (Oct 22, 2021)

I hope we somehow skip the time period known as "Black Friday" so we can avoid the whole "Oh god why did I buy all of these sample libraries, I can't even afford to eat anymore" thing.

MSS would be on my list regardless though tbh.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 23, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> I could be wrong, but I only remember CDT being excluded (out of BDT & CDT).


Correct.


----------



## zoixx (Oct 23, 2021)

Does Soniccouture have BF sales? I'm interested in getting Moonkits.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 23, 2021)

They just had one over at Native Instruments. Also: check @Reid Rosefelt Tiger The Frog Black Friday posts






Tiger the Frog's Alphabetical List of November 2020 Sales


Hi everybody, This is my third year organizing the holiday sales alphabetically in categories. The previous two are here: 2018 and 2019. For the first time this year, I've occasionally added affiliate links. If you'd like to show some support or say thank you for my work, then clicking on...




vi-control.net


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 23, 2021)

zoixx said:


> Does Soniccouture have BF sales? I'm interested in getting Moonkits.





doctoremmet said:


> They just had one over at Native Instruments. Also: check @Reid Rosefelt Tiger The Frog Black Friday posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they had 50% off last BF


----------



## zoixx (Oct 23, 2021)

Thanks guys, great news!

That Tiger Frog BF thread is excellent as well.


----------



## JCarlsen (Oct 23, 2021)

FL Studio Signature edition upgrade
Been using Nucleus for a year now an feel ready for some more string articulations so maybe Areia, audio imperia stuff is just so darn easy for newbs like me to use.

Don't remember if NI does upgrade sales but komplete 13 standard for some more pianos and guitar rig if its on 🙂


----------



## lejnoss (Oct 23, 2021)

Tempted on more Soundtoys plugins. They're the ones I seem to always come back to. Decapitation would sit sweet with my collection.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 23, 2021)

The only thing I’m really looking forward to is Synchron Woodwinds and a Synchron Harp. I doubt either of those will be launched at Black Friday, it really doesn’t make sense to do that.

Last year I bought VSL vouchers and they proved to be a wise investment, as over the course of this year, I have benefited hugely from stacking the voucher discount with intro prices.

However, I am at the stage now where I have everything I need and more, so any other purchases are for giggles and fun now.

As someone who travels a lot, I think I’ll be investing in the new MacBook Pro, at least, I will be waiting to see how they are received first.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 23, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Would love to see *VSL Synchron Woodwinds* released by BF, and offered at a super attractive Intro discount price.


Yep, my last installment to complete the Synchron Orchestra.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 23, 2021)

zoixx said:


> Does Soniccouture have BF sales? I'm interested in getting Moonkits.


I'm hoping for Hammersmith Pro - I have the free version - I've grown very fond of it.


----------



## thereus (Oct 23, 2021)

I've got more samples than I can ever use but I am missing audiomodelling brass and just about anything by Eduardo Tarilonte would round it all off nicely. Soothe might be cool. I might buy this for fun at some point... http://vochlea.com/ I could do with another slide controller of some sort.
​


----------



## Geomir (Oct 23, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I'm hoping for Hammersmith Pro - I have the free version - I've grown very fond of it.


You may want to check this:




__





CLOSED - Soniccouture - Hammersmith Pro


sold




vi-control.net





P.S. I am not the seller and I don't personally know the seller.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 23, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Yep, my last installment to complete the Synchron Orchestra.



We'll have mutes to buy for the strings, and brass as well I bet. Also, I think we'll see Zodiac strings be it's own thing (which I have little interest in since I think HZS has done the large strings things super well, but alas my will is weak haha). Synchron Solo Strings too I'd guess.

I do think a jazzy Synchron-ized themed month is very soon. Saxophones are the only woodwinds left? Jazz drum kit also. Isn't there a nice jazzy solo VI Trumpet?

Mutes for the Synchron-zed Solo Strings very soon I'd bet too.

My personal BF shortlist has a changed a bit. I told myself I don't need Synchron Percussion, I have Dorado, Phoenix, and Quasar (not to mention other percussion libs from other companies). But the more I use those, the more I am like: they are soooooo good, I need the whole package haha. SO yeah, Synchron Perc standard.

I was told Virharmonic doesn't do sales so they have dropped off for the moment.

Still thinking OT Woodwinds Soloists, and Duplex Saxophones are a go. I'm definitely interested in anything from OT that I can use effectively in MIR.

I'm still on the fence about SA Birth of the Trumpet and Tenor Colossus, but a good BF deal would push me over easily.

Pacific and TSS are 100%s for me, I'll preorder TSS soon and buy Pacific as soon as they let me haha.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 23, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> We'll have mutes to buy for the strings, and brass as well I bet. Also, I think we'll see Zodiac strings be it's own thing (which I have little interest in since I think HZS has done the large strings things super well, but alas my will is weak haha). Synchron Solo Strings too I'd guess.
> 
> I do think a jazzy Synchron-ized themed month is very soon. Saxophones are the only woodwinds left? Jazz drum kit also. Isn't there a nice jazzy solo VI Trumpet?


i have the VSL VI Saxes - would love those Synchron-ized.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 23, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i have the VSL VI Saxes - would love those Synchron-ized.


Meee tooo


----------



## Xabierus Music (Oct 23, 2021)

Im on a need of 2 libraries and some aditional stuff, i dont have many libraries so im building it from scratch

All in one: M. Ark 1 
Percussion: SAGA 
Reverb: Valhalla Room, Seventh Heaven

Optionals: 
Jaeger
Rhapsody Orchestral Perc
Cinematic Rooms


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 23, 2021)

JCarlsen said:


> FL Studio Signature edition upgrade
> Been using Nucleus for a year now an feel ready for some more string articulations so maybe Areia, audio imperia stuff is just so darn easy for newbs like me to use.
> 
> Don't remember if NI does upgrade sales but komplete 13 standard for some more pianos and guitar rig if its on 🙂


Usually only on summer sale. But they have been having 50% of kontakt also outside the normal sales window, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Tronam (Oct 23, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> High speed external SSD (hopefully supply chain issues won't get in the way... might turn out to be a bad time to buy)
> 
> Luftrum's Equator2 expansion, maybe some others
> 
> ...


Neoverb is currently $79 ($170 off) on Plugin-Boutique. Could it really go any lower for black friday? I don't fully understand how iZotope manages this stuff because if I go to my account on their site directly, my current "loyalty offer" is $199 and I own tons of their plugins. 😂 https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/6908-Neoverb


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 23, 2021)

thereus said:


> I've got more samples than I can ever use but I am missing audiomodelling brass and just about anything by Eduardo Tarilonte would round it all off nicely. Soothe might be cool. I might buy this for fun at some point... http://vochlea.com/ I could do with another slide controller of some sort.
> ​


I have the Audiomodelling trumpets, highly recommended


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 23, 2021)

Xabierus Music said:


> Im on a need of 2 libraries and some aditional stuff, i dont have many libraries so im building it from scratch
> 
> All in one: M. Ark 1
> Percussion: SAGA
> Reverb: Valhalla Room, Seventh Heaven


ValhallaDSP never does sales.


----------



## Xabierus Music (Oct 23, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> ValhallaDSP never does sales.


oh! good to know! I will have to adquire it later then, when bf is off


----------



## AndyP (Oct 23, 2021)

At the moment I'm more interested in expanding my Synchron libraries.
VSL SYNCHRON-ized Dimension Strings & Woodwinds
SYNCHRON Brass

*Maybe:*​Tokyo Scoring strings
Damage 2
another 4TB SSD

Everything still with question marks, because I am largely satisfied with what I have and do not have the feeling that I am missing something essential.

TSS I find interesting, but I want to see walkthroughs first. Strings are somehow always on my list.


----------



## rroc (Oct 23, 2021)

Tronam said:


> Neoverb is currently $79 ($170 off) on Plugin-Boutique. Could it really go any lower for black friday? I don't fully understand how iZotope manages this stuff because if I go to my account on their site directly, my current "loyalty offer" is $199 and I own tons of their plugins. 😂 https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/6908-Neoverb


Haha, I had that same experience. You see the discount, see that this is for the full version, click on the upgrade offer and see literally more then double the price... 
I recently got waves' IR-1 and I'm keeping an eye out for Spaces II going on sale. Are they to similar, should I be looking for another one instead to complement IR-1? Valhalla and seventh heaven seem to have different and somewhat more creative approaches - would one of those be a better option?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 24, 2021)

Waves IR an EW Spaces are convolution reverbs with a bunch of different IRs recorded in real halls, sound stages, … spaces.

Valhalla makes algorithmic reverbs, that actually calculate early reflections and tails, rather than using sampled reflections. More like hardware reverb units like Lexicons etc. The LiquidSonics Seventh Heaven is actually convolution based, but aims to recreate the reverberation of Bricasti M7 (algo) reverb units.

All of them have slightly different approaches and a different sound character to them.


----------



## ookami (Oct 24, 2021)

Troels Folmann said:


> It is Black Friday, every day in Soundpaint. Never on sale. No subscription necessary, neither.


Can't wait Troels


----------



## Markrs (Oct 24, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Don't forget to get the free 4gb impulse pack from waves for ir1


These can also be converted into regular .wav files to be used in other convolution reverbs.









IR Convolution Reverb Library (4.8 GB) | Downloads | Waves


Download for free this massive library of high-definition impulse responses for the Waves IR-series reverb plugins, for optimal sonic depth and dimension.




www.waves.com













GitHub - opcode81/wir2wav: a simple tool for the conversion of .wir impulse response files into standard PCM .wav files


a simple tool for the conversion of .wir impulse response files into standard PCM .wav files - GitHub - opcode81/wir2wav: a simple tool for the conversion of .wir impulse response files into standa...




github.com


----------



## Markrs (Oct 24, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> search the web there's some great 480L impulses knocking around.











Download GN’s Personal Lexicon 480L IR’s | Housecall FM






www.housecallfm.com


----------



## odod (Oct 24, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> ValhallaDSP never does sales.


so does Spectrasonics ..


----------



## odod (Oct 24, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> I have the Audiomodelling trumpets, highly recommended


have you tried sasaki trumpet?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 24, 2021)

[X] new computer to replace the one above ^

finally

let's [email protected]$#ing go



Russell Anderson said:


> [X] I am blessed with a new job that is granting me the ability to upgrade my setup from a very old incapable setup with a HDD, 8GB of ram and a weak cpu to a 5950X with 128GB RAM, and 3TB of NVMe’s. The workflow improvement...
> [ ] Infinite Bundle
> [ ] Strezov choirs minus Arva
> [ ] Damage 2 upgrade?
> ...


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 24, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> [X] new computer to replace the one above ^
> 
> finally
> 
> let's [email protected]$#ing go


Congrats, I know this is a big one for you


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 24, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Congrats, I know this is a big one for you


Kind of life-changing to be honest, I don't think that's an exaggeration. Thanks. Pretty freakin' stoked for what's coming in the next few months, being able to do work on this...


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Oct 24, 2021)

Tronam said:


> Neoverb is currently $79 ($170 off) on Plugin-Boutique. Could it really go any lower for black friday? I don't fully understand how iZotope manages this stuff because if I go to my account on their site directly, my current "loyalty offer" is $199 and I own tons of their plugins. 😂 https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/6908-Neoverb


Maybe. It's been out for more than a year, and my previous research iirc suggested it could go down to around $50 (not even counting additional third party discounts). More importantly, I'll have a better idea of what my other options are... since I already have R4, Nimbus, Nectar 3+, and Neutron 3, Neoverb might not be adding much beyond mild convenience. Really need to demo before buying.


----------



## moon (Oct 24, 2021)

Tronam said:


> Neoverb is currently $79 ($170 off) on Plugin-Boutique. Could it really go any lower for black friday? I don't fully understand how iZotope manages this stuff because if I go to my account on their site directly, my current "loyalty offer" is $199 and I own tons of their plugins. 😂 https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/6908-Neoverb


I know I picked up Neoverb for $50 on Sweetwater a few months ago.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 24, 2021)

Yes, it's been $50 recently, and I don't think Neoverb does anything besides reduce the number of available parameters and provide you with an XY pad to blend between Nimbus, R4 and the ERs. So one still might like it for the workflow, but personally I'd rather use the originals or else an entirely different company.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 24, 2021)

odod said:


> have you tried sasaki trumpet?


No, you? The demos sound great and the intro price is fantastic! Only library I have of MS is Soaring Strings which is terrific 

If you're interested in the Swam trumpet they'll probably do a BF discount. Here's a great video on it:


----------



## timbit2006 (Oct 24, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> [X] new computer to replace the one above ^
> 
> finally
> 
> let's [email protected]$#ing go


 I couldn't even run 1/16th of my template on that unit.
Glad to see you can get an upgrade!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Oct 24, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Yes, it's been $50 recently, and I don't think Neoverb does anything besides reduce the number of available parameters and provide you with an XY pad to blend between Nimbus, R4 and the ERs. So one still might like it for the workflow, but personally I'd rather use the originals or else an entirely different company.


There's also the AI pre-EQ and post-EQ---not sure if the end result is significantly better than using Neutron 3 and Nectar 3+. IDK if they used machine learning for this, but if they did and they trained it specifically to deal with reverb then it could be an improvement (for a starting point at least---mostly just another workflow speedup for me, but a potentially significant one). OTOH R4 and Nimbus are already designed to have low build-up of mud and have built-in tail suppression... and I can use Soothe2 etc. for resonances.

Neoverb also has a Smooth control to "soften the transients of the audio entering Neoverb" but IDK if it's significantly better than just using the transient shaper in Neutron 3.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> World Suite 2 or if you’re into slightly more edgy (albeit by today’s forum standards now ancient and definitely not “ultra deep”) sample material: IRCAM Solo Instruments 2. But regular Falcon expansions are a pretty safe bet too.


Do you think the IRCAM Solo Instruments 2 are interesting, even if I don't have an MPE controller?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 25, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Do you think the IRCAM Solo Instruments 2 are interesting, even if I don't have an MPE controller?


Ah you have found the Osmose video haha. For sure, it has been around way longer than MPE. It has some cool extended techniques and a really edgy quality to it. It is also by no means a modern solo instruments library like say an Audio Imperia Solo, so be very aware of that.





__





Does anyone use UVI Ircam Solo Instruments?


This seems at face value to be a well-made and thoroughly versatile package, and Ircam is a pretty hefty name in the world of musical technology. But searches on VI-Control reveal very little in the way of threads or interest about it. I can see @doctoremmet has posted a little bit, and there...




vi-control.net


----------



## cedricm (Oct 25, 2021)

Tronam said:


> Neoverb is currently $79 ($170 off) on Plugin-Boutique. Could it really go any lower for black friday? I don't fully understand how iZotope manages this stuff because if I go to my account on their site directly, my current "loyalty offer" is $199 and I own tons of their plugins. 😂 https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/6908-Neoverb


I don't think I've ever spotted an Izotope loyalty offer that was interesting.


----------



## rroc (Oct 25, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Do you think the IRCAM Solo Instruments 2 are interesting, even if I don't have an MPE controller?


oooh, out of the box MPE support makes this a really interesting thing! the seaboard is so awesome, but I have zero classical instruments to play on it - how come I've never come across this collection before?!


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 25, 2021)

How can I suffer from FOMO when I don't really need anything? 
Another whole month?
Are you crazy?! 

I don't have OCD yet I'm on the edge of my seat here.
How the hell you lot hang in there?



Edit: Hmm, funny, I actually feel more relaxed after posting this LOL


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 25, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Edit: Hmm, funny, I actually feel more relaxed after posting this LOL


Sometimes VI-C can be effective group therapy instead of group enablement.


----------



## Consona (Oct 25, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Sometimes VI-C can be effective group therapy instead of group enablement.


No.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 25, 2021)

Added: Synapse Audio Dune 3. Thanks @Pier and @Databroth


----------



## Frederick (Oct 25, 2021)

Added: Metropolis Ark 1, 2 and 4. Just in case Orchestral Tools is going to do a Native Instruments sale before BF once more and the deal is good enough. Otherwise there's always next year.


----------



## Chungus (Oct 25, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Sometimes VI-C can be effective group therapy instead of group enablement.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 25, 2021)

Chungus said:


>


wow that's a long time ago i saw that LA noire character phelps (or however you spell that name)


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 25, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> We’ll see. It’s so opposite 8dio and I just don’t see the new company being able to resist the old ways when pressures for cash flow mount.





Markrs said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> The difficulty for companies that don't do sales is there is no imperative to buy unless you really need it. Which in theory is great, but it is rare for most of us to really need something rather than impulse buy.
> 
> ...



It's the ultimate business A/B though - discount for 8dio, don't discount for Soundpaint, see which works best. Sales are partly about creating a reason to talk to customers and are much much easier than the alternatives, which are creating new content - hard - or new products - harder. That's why updates and upgrades are so important for a company because they create another marketing opportunity. And after two months of sales and a 160+ page thread here, there's plenty of new 8dio customers who are engaged with the company, and further 8dio sales will drive more customers to Soundpaint.

With stacks and stacks of 8dio sampled products available to be migrated in some form to Soundpaint, there will be plenty of reasons to talk to customers (think of what Cherry Audio has been doing) and less need for sales to drive interest. 

I imagine that as products are added you'll see more LABS-type freebies. 8dio's free offerings are not branded separately, so the new platform will create an opportunity to do that. Not discounting seems like a sound strategy to me.



Dr.Quest said:


> Does anyone here actually compose music or is the time spent looking for new libraries and sales? Asking for a friend.



I mean, we all know the answer to THAT.



cedricm said:


> I have a €100 voucher from UVI, what do you recommend I get during BF?



That's my question too :D


doctoremmet said:


> World Suite 2 or if you’re into slightly more edgy (albeit by today’s forum standards now ancient and definitely not “ultra deep”) sample material: IRCAM Solo Instruments 2. ... It has some cool extended techniques and a really edgy quality to it. It is also by no means a modern solo instruments library like say an Audio Imperia Solo, so be very aware of that.



World Suite 2 does look good too, except I'm not sure if it does much more than K13U? 

But of all the solo instrument packages out there, which are the good options? What distinguishes them?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 25, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> But of all the solo instrument packages out there, which are the good options? What distinguishes them?


This is 80% of VI-C. In other words: it takes years of study, the reading of a dozen dozen-page threads, the watching of dozens of demo’s, and one has to expose oneself to a couple of solo packages too - just to learn what it actually IS that one can do with them and why some are better than others in ONE or a FEW specific areas, and why the same libraries also SUCK at doing OTHER things.

For starters I say: follow @ism and read up on his adventures with solo strings. I subscribe to his theory of “the circle of sweetspots”.

TL;DR: just buy Joshua Bell, Spitfire Solo Strings, Chris Hein stuff, Xsample stuff, 8Dio Claire woodwinds, 8Dio Century Solo Brass and call it a day …oh and Karoryfer Vengeful series.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 25, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> World Suite 2 does look good too, except I'm not sure if it does much more than K13U?


Well… it does and it doesn’t. But one can’t buy K13U with a $100 UVI voucher


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This is 80% of VI-C. In other words: it takes years of study, the reading of a dozen dozen-page threads, the watching of dozens of demo’s, and one has to expose oneself to a couple of solo packages too - just to learn what it actually IS that one can do with them and why some are better than others in ONE or a FEW specific areas, and why the same libraries also SUCK at doing OTHER things.
> 
> For starters I say: follow @ism and read up on his adventures with solo strings. I subscribe to his theory of “the circle of sweetspots”.
> 
> TL;DR: just buy Joshua Bell, Spitfire Solo Strings, Chris Hein stuff, Xsample stuff, 8Dio Claire woodwinds, 8Dio Century Solo Brass and call it a day …oh and Karoryfer Vengeful series.



Right, you've sold me on Ircam Solo Instruments 2 then :D:D


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> TL;DR: just buy Joshua Bell, Spitfire Solo Strings, Chris Hein stuff, Xsample stuff, 8Dio Claire woodwinds, 8Dio Century Solo Brass and call it a day …oh and Karoryfer Vengeful series.


No IB, SM Brass, VSL Woodwinds and Saxes?! 

8Dio Claire and Century Solo Brass is that good? I keep adding it to the cart, the brass any way. Wondered about the Claire stuff as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 25, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> No IB, SM Brass, VSL Woodwinds and Saxes


IB and IW are great. SM, no idea since I don’t have those. And my only VSL instruments are in fact gorgeous VI Saxes (Full), but at the moment I am going through a “I loath any and all sampled saxophones” phase  (but I do lean heavily towards VSL saxes, although Xsample and Duplex are good too).


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 25, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> 8Dio Claire and Century Solo Brass is that good? I keep adding it to the cart, the brass any way. Wondered about the Claire stuff as well.


Claire: very good for exposed lyrical solo bits, in their own sweetspot they are fantastic. My favourite winds remain the Xsample ones though. Their tone is just… SO good.

Century Brass: I am on record as a big fan of these and they are indeed my go to brass instruments still.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> IB and IW are great. SM, no idea since I don’t have those. And my only VSL instruments are in fact gorgeous VI Saxes (Full), but at the moment I am going through a “I loath any and all sampled saxophones” phase  (but I do lean heavily towards VSL saxes, although Xsample and Duplex are good too).


By sampled you mean all VI saxes, including the Audio Modeling ones?



doctoremmet said:


> Claire: very good for exposed lyrical solo bits, in their own sweetspot they are fantastic. My favourite winds remain the Xsample ones though. Their tone is just… SO good.
> 
> Century Brass: I am on record as a big fan of these and they are indeed my go to brass instruments still.


There's that Xsample again haha. Does he run sales? BF??


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 25, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> By sampled you mean all VI saxes, including the Audio Modeling ones?


No. Literally all sax samples I own, which is a ridiculous collection, listed elsewhere. Yes - including the SWAM saxes, the only AM instruments I own.



Zanshin said:


> There's that Xsample again haha. Does he run sales? BF??



Occasionally, but typically not BF ones. There’s a thread about that


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 25, 2021)

* LiquidSonics Rooms
* Kush Blyss
* Output Portal
* Other, less expensve treats that pop up


----------



## zwhita (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm about $4,000 over budget for libraries this year, so black friday is out. For plugins, I'm thinking Soothe and/or Gullfoss, and maybe some of the Kush Audio stuff. No synths. Dear lord, no more synths please.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 25, 2021)

No new ones but I have more than a few that could be offloaded (to save valuable drive space).


----------



## kevinh (Oct 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Well… it does and it doesn’t. But one can’t buy K13U with a $100 UVI voucher


…Or all the $25 NI vouchers I’ve collected over the years hehe


----------



## kevinh (Oct 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Added: Synapse Audio Dune 3. Thanks @Pier and @Databroth


Love this synth. I get lost for hours playing trance on this thing instead of doing any work


----------



## Composer 2021 (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm trying to work out the math for my FB budget and I came across this thing explaining the pricing of Cinematic Studio Series: https://cinematicseries.zendesk.com...ave-upgrade-cross-grade-or-loyalty-discounts-

They say that loyalty discounts and Black Friday deals cannot be stacked. Can someone confirm this? If it's true, it actually makes me feel a lot better because I won't have to crunch my savings to get CSS, CSB, and CSW all on Black Friday. I could pick them up over time instead.


----------



## GregSilver (Oct 26, 2021)

Here's my notepad:

- Arturia Pigments
- XLN RC20
- UVI Falcon
- Parawave Rapid
- Soundtheory Gullfoss
- Sonarworks SoundID


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 26, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> I'm trying to work out the math for my FB budget and I came across this thing explaining the pricing of Cinematic Studio Series: https://cinematicseries.zendesk.com...ave-upgrade-cross-grade-or-loyalty-discounts-
> 
> They say that loyalty discounts and Black Friday deals cannot be stacked. Can someone confirm this? If it's true, it actually makes me feel a lot better because I won't have to crunch my savings to get CSS, CSB, and CSW all on Black Friday. I could pick them up over time instead.


Yeah, just get one. You’re set forever after that.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Oct 26, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Yeah, just get one. You’re set forever after that.


Awesome!


----------



## rroc (Oct 26, 2021)

kevinh said:


> …Or all the $25 NI vouchers I’ve collected over the years hehe


Did anyone ever manage to use an NI voucher? They don't work on discounted items, nor on hardware (if I remember correctly?) and expire quite quickly...


----------



## odod (Oct 26, 2021)

anyone can confirm is the percX from Audict any good and useful?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 26, 2021)

odod said:


> anyone can confirm is the percX from Audict any good and useful?


From what I hear percX has its uses but I generally dissuade people from buying Auddict products, because my experience with them in terms of support are: it is non-existent. And by the way the same applies to actually updating and bug-fixing.

So maybe search “percX” on this forum and do some research. I remember @Soundbed quite likes it and has used it in the past, so maybe he can chime in as well.


----------



## odod (Oct 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> From what I hear percX has its uses but I generally dissuade people from buying Auddict products, because my experience with them in terms of support are: it is non-existent. And by the way the same applies to actually updating and bug-fixing.
> 
> So maybe search “percX” on this forum and do some research. I remember @Soundbed quite likes it and has used it in the past, so maybe he can chime in as well.


whoaaa, no wonder their marketing is so aggresive, just like when i bought Perfect Drums, there's no Support at all :( thanks Temme


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 26, 2021)

rroc said:


> Did anyone ever manage to use an NI voucher? They don't work on discounted items, nor on hardware (if I remember correctly?) and expire quite quickly...



I've never used one. I've always found it better to wait for proper sales.


----------



## ism (Oct 26, 2021)

rroc said:


> Did anyone ever manage to use an NI voucher? They don't work on discounted items, nor on hardware (if I remember correctly?) and expire quite quickly...


There's completely worthless in my experience.


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 26, 2021)

This year's BF the only thing I'm currently planning are:

more presets from *Luftrum *and *The Unfinished*
whatever *Zynaptiq* bundle goes on sale that includes Morph
possibly *Heavyocity*'s Mosiac Pluck
possibly more SFX from *Boom Library*


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 26, 2021)

ism said:


> There's completely worthless in my experience.


I second this


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 26, 2021)

rroc said:


> Did anyone ever manage to use an NI voucher? They don't work on discounted items, nor on hardware (if I remember correctly?) and expire quite quickly...


I used my last one to pick up their new Nylon Guitar. Will probably snag the Tele one with the next voucher that come sin.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 26, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> This year's BF the only thing I'm currently planning are:
> 
> more presets from *Luftrum *and *The Unfinished*


I was not on VI-C at this time last year, so I am depending upon your experience here (hoping that these two developers will have holiday sales)


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 26, 2021)

CSS and BWW Revive, please


----------



## Manfred (Oct 26, 2021)

SFX!


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 26, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I was not on VI-C at this time last year, so I am depending upon your experience here (hoping that these two developers will have holiday sales)


They typically both do Winter holiday sales in December. So if history is anything to go by, you'll definitely have a chance to pick things up at a discount.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 26, 2021)

My shortlist is a very short list, indeed


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 26, 2021)

el-bo said:


> My shortlist is a very short list, indeed


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 26, 2021)

rroc said:


> Did anyone ever manage to use an NI voucher? They don't work on discounted items, nor on hardware (if I remember correctly?) and expire quite quickly...


UGH--25 bucks, and they seem to work on almost nothing... I share the aggravation. Actually, when I upgraded to the KU 13 Ultimate Collector's Turbo-Charged Sabre-Tooth Gluten-Free Edition, I got the $25 voucher, and I searched, on purpose, to find SOMETHING it would work on. I found it: *Massive X Expansion - Quest*. It was 29 bucks and the voucher _worked_. I laid out 4 bucks for a module that I haven't even opened yet, but it was worth 4 bucks to get the voucher to actually DO something.


----------



## Evans (Oct 26, 2021)

I very well might end up not doing BF, because right now I'm looking at the following:

The VSL Synchron Percussion bundle (or at least most of it) - would need to purchase in the next few days
8Dio Anthology/Agitato (w/Century Strings 2.0 freebie and Qanun) so I can use Adachi - sale might be over tonight
Performance Samples Pacific Strings - imminent release
Impact Soundworks Tokyo Scoring Strings - imminent release
I don't really expect I'll pick up all three of the strings listings, but I have a decision to make.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm hoping for a 50%-off BF sale on the library expansions in StaffPad, specifically Berlin Strings or CineStrings (or Spitfire). It's not for final output, I just want better than what's built-in.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 26, 2021)

Evans said:


> I very well might end up not doing BF, because right now I'm looking at the following:
> 
> The VSL Synchron Percussion bundle (or at least most of it) - would need to purchase in the next few days
> 8Dio Anthology/Agitato (w/Century Strings 2.0 freebie and Qanun) so I can use Adachi - sale might be over tonight
> ...


If you don't get the percussion bundle, you may want to check out VSL's usual sale on vouchers. The vouchers can then be used in future sales so you get extra discount.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 26, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> If you don't get the percussion bundle, you may want to check out VSL's usual sale on vouchers. The vouchers can then be used in future sales so you get extra discount.


The vouchers are a great option, if you can wait it out. 👍🏼


----------



## el-bo (Oct 26, 2021)

shponglefan said:


>


Haha! Love me some Fargo. But there is the alternate-worlds scenario:


----------



## musicalweather (Oct 26, 2021)

odod said:


> anyone can confirm is the percX from Audict any good and useful?


I've written about this elsewhere on the forum, but here's my two cents: I think the sounds on PercX are good -- definitely production ready. The plugin itself is _very_ cleverly implemented -- there are all kinds of ways to create new rhythmic patterns and to change existing ones in interesting ways. But to me, they all sound very similar -- like epic marches. One big, heavy, weighty hit every couple of beats with lighter/higher busy stuff in between. I just haven't found ones that create a lot of excitement. I would recommend Damage hands down over PercX (even Damage 1, which is what I have); it creates more excitement and tension, in my opinion. I've not had any technical problems with the plugin, and Auddict answered my technical question in a timely manner, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 26, 2021)

rroc said:


> Did anyone ever manage to use an NI voucher? They don't work on discounted items, nor on hardware (if I remember correctly?) and expire quite quickly...


Only on expansions. For virtually anything else best to just wait for a sale and skip the voucher.


----------



## Evans (Oct 26, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> If you don't get the percussion bundle, you may want to check out VSL's usual sale on vouchers. The vouchers can then be used in future sales so you get extra discount.


I have a love/hate relationship with the vouchers, but it's a good reminder.

The part that gets me - which makes sense - is that you have to use a voucher in full at the time of checkout. It means I always end up needing to pick up something I didn't really want or deciding to pay "out of pocket" for the difference end ending up in the same situation later.


----------



## odod (Oct 26, 2021)

musicalweather said:


> I've written about this elsewhere on the forum, but here's my two cents: I think the sounds on PercX are good -- definitely production ready. The plugin itself is _very_ cleverly implemented -- there are all kinds of ways to create new rhythmic patterns and to change existing ones in interesting ways. But to me, they all sound very similar -- like epic marches. One big, heavy, weighty hit every couple of beats with lighter/higher busy stuff in between. I just haven't found ones that create a lot of excitement. I would recommend Damage hands down over PercX (even Damage 1, which is what I have); it creates more excitement and tension, in my opinion. I've not had any technical problems with the plugin, and Auddict answered my technical question in a timely manner, if I remember correctly.


Thank you for the explanation, i would definitely check Damage. for me if a product has too many ads, meaning there something fishy about it ehehheehe


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Oct 26, 2021)

Already picked up some of the Performance Samples stuff on sale. 

For the rest of the year, I’m going to try to limit myself to:

1) Acoustic Samples Vhorns as I never bought any of the SM stuff, but was always interested in this kind of product for jazzy stuff. This one seems to be a good fit for the kind of stuff I like and I really love jazzy flugelhorns. 
2) Upgrade for Seventh Heaven to professional. 

I also ordered the new SP-404 mkii, probably not something most people on this board would be interested in, but I’m psyched. Love that you can sample over USB so I’m going to have fun feeding it my sample libraries and virtual instruments.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 26, 2021)

zwhita said:


> so black friday is out.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 26, 2021)

Is BF the right time to purchase VEPro? At this stage, should I wait for v8?


----------



## Groctave (Oct 26, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Is BF the right time to purchase VEPro? At this stage, should I wait for v8?


You can't be sure it will be discounted on BF. But don't wait for v8, v7 is quite young and should stay for years


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 27, 2021)

Forgot about plugins...Blackhole and Cinematic Rooms Professional seem deeply desirable, if not must-haves?

Anyone have any experience with them or aware of any youtube videos featuring them with orchestral sample libraries? Doesn't seem much out there.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Forgot about plugins...Blackhole and Cinematic Rooms Professional seem deeply desirable, if not must-haves?
> 
> Anyone have any experience with them or aware of any youtube videos featuring them with orchestral sample libraries? Doesn't seem much out there.


Check all of Cory Pelizzari’s videos on 7H. He uses it in an orchestral context. Then there’s Daniel James who I’ve witnessed likes to put Blackhole on basically everything.






(5.51 mark)


----------



## HM_Music (Oct 27, 2021)

Blackhol is one of those unique reverb units, sometimes selling for $30-$50. I think it's one of the must-have plugins, although you don't always have to use it.)
I like to have Blackhole and Valhalla shimmer, they are similar and different at the same time.
Blackhole is cleaner, its sound can be often hear on the piano in various trailer/epic music.

Cinematic Rooms is also on my shopping list for this BF, although I'm not sure about the Pro version, when i tested it, it seemed that for me there was no strong need. I compared it to the lexicon pcm and i like the Cinematic Rooms better. I also tested the VSS3 demo though and i'm not sure which is better than VSS3 or Cinematic Rooms.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 27, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> Blackhol is one of those unique reverb units, sometimes selling for $30-$50. I think it's one of the must-have plugins, although you don't always have to use it.)
> I like to have Blackhole and Valhalla shimmer, they are similar and different at the same time.
> Blackhole is cleaner, its sound can be often hear on the piano in various trailer/epic music.
> 
> Cinematic Rooms is also on my shopping list for this BF, although I'm not sure about the Pro version, when i tested it, it seemed that for me there was no strong need. I compared it to the lexicon pcm and i like the Cinematic Rooms better. I also tested the VSS3 demo though and i'm not sure which is better than VSS3 or Cinematic Rooms.


Yeah the standard version of CR sounds great, but no surround, which I'm curious about. Decisions...


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Inouï Samples Stac & Slap Sax (according to @nmalleus we can expect something resembling a sale early '22)
> 
> Xsample Vocal Quartet, but if recent history repeats itself that won't happen
> 
> ...


Update: I may just skip all of these and revive my EWHO Gold samples and upgrade to HOPUS Diamond for $295. (Breaking! Even I can be bought, and apparently my initial annoyance surrounding the launch and the lack of a proper upgrade has faded).


----------



## HM_Music (Oct 27, 2021)

I don't fully understand what it means without the surraund. I read a lot and also could not understand what is the specific difference in the volume sound.
I downloaded the Core version and Pro demo, and I didn't hear any difference in surround. Maybe it can't be heard on headphones or 2.0 systems. I don't work with 5.1-7.1 sound, and don't plan to anytime soon.

So I'm still wondering, maybe see a video comparison on the subject, if I need that surround sound and how to hear it)
Maybe I misunderstood what they write on the website liquidsonic "Surround plane parameter editing", apparently the pro version gives the possibility to adjust. But since I will most likely use presets, mostly with minimal interventions dry\wet, decay, predelay.

In general I do not know. I'm also thinking between Core version and Pro version. And maybe in the end I'll choose Pro, just not to regret it later.
I have in my notes that I'm interested in the Character parameter in the Pro version, which is not in the Core version, a very interesting thing.

Hah, besides choosing reverb I also have a choice between neuraldsp plini + nolly or plini+gojira.
And apparently I'll get out of my budget, buy CR Pro, nolly, plini, gojira...
I spent too much this year and I think in 2022-2023 I won't buy anything else except spitfire the ton and new ISW libraries in TSS style.


----------



## Zamenhof (Oct 27, 2021)

My BF list is short and boils down to curiosity more than need-to-have.

*Cinematic Studio Series.* I want to know what the fuzz is all about.
*Metropolis Ark 1 & 2.* I almost pulled the trigger on 8dio’s 8W, but the consensus seems to be that Ark 1 is the best way to get epic results quickly.
*JXL Brass.* I want to complete my collection since this is exactly the sound I like.

These libraries are rarely on sale so hopefully now’s the time.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 27, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Yeah the standard version of CR sounds great, but no surround, which I'm curious about. Decisions...


No surround? Isn't surround one of the main selling points of CR?


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 27, 2021)

The differences are that Pro has:
Over 300 presets, including 50 post production rooms
Surround plane parameter editing
Reflection and reverb chorus engines
Reverb echo
Enhanced reflection engine
Width control
Crossfeed disparity definition

The presets alone are worth the price of admission, then add in the extra controls... Standard CR is better than no CR at all though.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 27, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Is BF the right time to purchase VEPro? At this stage, should I wait for v8?


I’d wait for V8 and when it moves to Ilok.


----------



## Evans (Oct 27, 2021)

The idea of width control is the one that's almost gotten me to upgrade CR to Pro. I should probably find some examples of it in use to convince me. Or not.


----------



## Evans (Oct 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Update: I may just skip all of these and revive my EWHO Gold samples and upgrade to HOPUS Diamond for $295. (Breaking! Even I can be bought, and apparently my initial annoyance surrounding the launch and the lack of a proper upgrade has faded).


I was listening to one of the more agile TSS demos the other day, and was curious which of my current strings libraries could match it from an arpeggio/ostinato legato sort of playing.

_Disclaimer: I think they might have actually used violas (I don't even recall which demo I was listening to at this moment), but I loaded up a bunch of violins in my haste before needing to take the kid to rock climbing practice._

My assessment is as follows, for a fair few of the libraries I have (apologies for no audio demos, but maybe this weekend?):

*Spitfire Chamber Strings* - There were some extremely bad takes that brutally annoyed me (I still love the library for its shorts, some extended techniques, and those ensembles).
*Spitfire Symphony Strings* - Vastly different section sizes, of course, but I was most interested in the agility. Very much the same as SCS with some bad takes that ruin a line.
*Berlin Strings -* Okay, yes, very good effort. Lovely, lovely library.
*Berlin Symphonic Strings* - Again, wildly different sizes but its rapid or pattern legato patches are great. Still, some bad takes here and there that have gone unfixed.
*Modern Scoring Strings* - Even without using the ostinato feature, WOW. I forget how good this library can be. Absolutely fantastic showing.
*Cinematic Studio Strings* - Eh, it's fine.
*Opus Strings (the new 18V patch) - *Daaaamn, what an amazing product. Extremely agile playing, AND you can xfade between non-vib and vib while also controlling dynamics? While not important for the fast lines, it's nice to have once you're out of it. Goodness.
My main complaint - one of the few - against HOOPUS is bumpy legato at lower dynamics on solo instruments, such as the horn and trumpet. It's so abrupt that it nearly sounds like a retongue.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Century Brass: I am on record as a big fan of these and they are indeed my go to brass instruments still.


Picked up Century Brass bundle. Was going to get just the solo instruments but the bundle plus 65% off... massive no brainer. Got Century Strings bundle too now, I have no space for any of this lol. I'm excited to try the solo brass though 

I listened to as much of the Xsamples stuff I could and want the woodwinds, brass, and contempory saxes. But I don't NEED them today, so I'm gonna hold until there is a sale (or I get a wild hair).


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I listened to as much of the Xsamples stuff I could and want the woodwinds, brass, and contempory saxes. But I don't NEED them today, so I'm gonna hold until there is a sale


My educated guess is you’re making a sound decision and the next sale will be around april ‘22. Congrats on the Century instruments, I absolutely love them!


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 27, 2021)

Sounds like a lot of use should add SSD's to our lists.


----------



## Evans (Oct 27, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Sounds like a lot of use should add SSD's to our lists.


It's time for me to back up things I haven't used in several years to an external drive and delete them from my SSDs.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 27, 2021)

Do we expect to see but things start up on Monday? I've only paid attention to one BF, ever, so i don't really know how it works lol


----------



## Evans (Oct 27, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Do we expect to see but things start up on Monday? I've only paid attention to one BF, ever, so i don't really know how it works lol


Reading Tiger the Frog's topic from November of last year, it seems like sales started picking up at the end of the first week of November.

Of course, times are weird and we've already got that 8dio anniversary sale and one from Performance Samples (likely, because Pacific Strings is coming very soon).


----------



## OHjorth (Oct 27, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Do we expect to see but things start up on Monday? I've only paid attention to one BF, ever, so i don't really know how it works lol


I was wondering the same thing. How many developers usually have sales on the friday only?


----------



## Evans (Oct 27, 2021)

OHjorth said:


> I was wondering the same thing. How many developers usually have sales on the friday only?


After many years of following these, a *lot *of them start in early November and run through Black Friday. Then, a second wave of sales comes in sometime in December through the end of the year.

There's probably a lot of pressure as a developer to get your sales in before someone else takes potential buyers' money.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 27, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> It does have surround:





Casiquire said:


> No surround? Isn't surround one of the main selling points of CR?





Zanshin said:


> The differences are that Pro has:
> Over 300 presets, including 50 post production rooms
> Surround plane parameter editing
> Reflection and reverb chorus engines
> ...





Evans said:


> The idea of width control is the one that's almost gotten me to upgrade CR to Pro. I should probably find some examples of it in use to convince me. Or not.


I was under the impression you couldn't edit surround in the standard version? Interested to hear more about some of the pro features. Is the upgrade from standard to pro just the difference, or is it better value to get Pro? EDIT: Upgrade to pro is the difference ($200)


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 27, 2021)

Well, I just purchased my first (unexpected) official Black Friday sale item. Monogram has sent out an early one, if you buy the Studio Console and add the 3-fader slider module then use FREESLIDER as the coupon code, the slider is truly free. Shipping is free and no sales tax in the USA. I confess, bit. I think it's for the first 200 responders.

It's a bit bonkers because I have my array of controllers all set up, this may become the mobile setup, PLUS, it will definitely speed up photo processing hugely which I still do a lot of. Mapping 10 controls and 3 buttons to all of the Camera Raw adjustments I do is like a dream come true.

I know what'll happen... I'll get to like this Monogram setup and, once AGAIN, totally reconfigure my setup. I think we need a poll started, How Many Times Have You Reconfigured Your Desk Layout??


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 27, 2021)

OHjorth said:


> I was wondering the same thing. How many developers usually have sales on the friday only?


Almost nobody. It's very different from merchandise sales. i have seen some devs stretch Cyber Monday and Black Friday together as well, seems pretty common


----------



## Evans (Oct 27, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Almost nobody. It's very different from merchandise sales. i have seen some devs stretch Cyber Monday and Black Friday together as well, seems pretty common


And some developers practically never stop their sales, year-round!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 27, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Well, I just purchased my first (unexpected) official Black Friday sale item. Monogram has sent out an early one, if you buy the Studio Console and add the 3-fader slider module then use FREESLIDER as the coupon code, the slider is truly free. Shipping is free and no sales tax in the USA. I confess, bit. I think it's for the first 200 responders.
> 
> It's a bit bonkers because I have my array of controllers all set up, this may become the mobile setup, PLUS, it will definitely speed up photo processing hugely which I still do a lot of. Mapping 10 controls and 3 buttons to all of the Camera Raw adjustments I do is like a dream come true.
> 
> I know what'll happen... I'll get to like this Monogram setup and, once AGAIN, totally reconfigure my setup. I think we need a poll started, How Many Times Have You Reconfigured Your Desk Layout??


Not impressed with that company at all.

I spent a fair bit on their original palette controllers, and now they sent me an email to tell me they are no longer developing the software for them, and how they wilk kindly offer me a 15% discount if I replaced my setup with new hardware, but only if I did so within a week or so. The palette hardware isn’t that old either.

I’ll be steering clear of them going forward……


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 28, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Not impressed with that company at all.
> 
> I spent a fair bit on their original palette controllers, and now they sent me an email to tell me they are no longer developing the software for them, and how they wilk kindly offer me a 15% discount if I replaced my setup with new hardware, but only if I did so within a week or so. The palette hardware isn’t that old either.
> 
> I’ll be steering clear of them going forward……


Totally understand your aggravation with them. I've seen Christian Henson's videos where he talked about the dropouts with the Palette Gear modules he was using. In a recent video he's using the redesigned Monogram version with all new software and said it does work way better. They sent him a new set probably with the hopes of redeeming themselves, lol. Basically without saying it, the Palette was a nice try and the needed to go back and start over, which they did. Based on that it makes sense that they aren't going to spend any more time on the old software, but they should have done the right thing and offered a seriously low price to Palette owners to upgrade, not just toss you a 15% discount. I'm also amazed that for premium-priced stuff that is aircraft grade aluminum and build for a lifetime (their words on their site), that they only offer a 1 year warranty, and charge you extra to make it 3 year. However, they do include accident coverage in that, but the base warranty either needs to go up or the price needs to come down.


----------



## AndyJH (Oct 29, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Not impressed with that company at all.
> 
> I spent a fair bit on their original palette controllers, and now they sent me an email to tell me they are no longer developing the software for them, and how they wilk kindly offer me a 15% discount if I replaced my setup with new hardware, but only if I did so within a week or so. The palette hardware isn’t that old either.
> 
> I’ll be steering clear of them going forward……


Hey Michael, also understand your frustration. 

I wanted to clarify something though... The only Palette module not receiving further updates is the Core module. This is simply because the forthcoming development requires capabilities exclusive to the combined hardware and firmware of the Monogram Core. The Palette core module has received 6 years of support—mid-2015 to November 2021—and it can be used basically forever with any version of software up to and including Monogram Creator 4.1.13.

Any Palette dials, buttons, or sliders can be connected to a Monogram Core and they inherit the greater capabilities of the new core, including the superior MIDI implementation.

There's a discount available on the Monogram Core for anyone who wants to update, and I believe it's available on an ongoing basis. But just to be clear, there's absolutely no need to upgrade your other modules unless you want to.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 29, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Sounds like a lot of use should add SSD's to our lists.


Gone to the top of my list! I like the Samsung T5s, versatile and have come down in price with the release of the T7s.



Casiquire said:


> Do we expect to see but things start up on Monday? I've only paid attention to one BF, ever, so i don't really know how it works lol


I hope so as I'm getting withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 29, 2021)

AndyJH said:


> Hey Michael, also understand your frustration.
> 
> I wanted to clarify something though... The only Palette module not receiving further updates is the Core module. This is simply because the forthcoming development requires capabilities exclusive to the combined hardware and firmware of the Monogram Core. The Palette core module has received 6 years of support—mid-2015 to November 2021—and it can be used basically forever with any version of software up to and including Monogram Creator 4.1.13.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

Thank you for taking the time to reply, which is a great deal more than most companies do. I had not realised that only the Core needed replacing - even so - $ 149 plus shipping, VAT and import duty is not to be sniffed at.

The email sent out on upgrading was sent out on Oct 19th said the 15% discount ends on Oct 31st.

As a matter of interest does the New Core Module fix this issue with dropouts on the slider cc values, or do you need to replace them with a new slider module also ?

Best, Michael.


----------



## AndyJH (Oct 29, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to reply, which is a great deal more than most companies do. I had not realised that only the Core needed replacing - even so - $ 149 plus shipping, VAT and import duty is not to be sniffed at.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected then about the discount! If you want to upgrade from a Palette -> Monogram core in the future, please reach out as I'm sure our support team can help with something similar into November or December, etc.

The new Core module conclusively fixes the MIDI dropouts as well as it adds some features (ie channel aftertouch, relative/endless cc messages, etc) and increases the refresh rate/performance.

I'd be remiss to not mention that there was a firmware update for Palette Gear that also addressed the dropouts; if you have firmware 1.4.x it should mitigate them. But ultimately the Monogram core is a clean-sheet design that has better performance and reliability across the board.


----------



## Frederick (Oct 29, 2021)

I've picked up my first BF purchase already: NUGEN Audio Surround Suite. It's 33% off. On the BestService site the price is even 100 Euro lower than the sale price on Time&Space and in the NUGEN shop. BestService is having a Haloween discount of 20 Euro on top of that and with the earned bestcoins it was only 480 Euro - close to 50% off. No idea whether or not this is a great deal, but I figured I'd better get it now in case the extra 100 off is just a temporary mistake, e.g.: excl. VAT price used as incl. VAT price. So if anyone else is eyeing this, this might be a good opportunity.

Edit: Hm. AudioDeluxe would have been even less.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 29, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Yeah the standard version of CR sounds great, but no surround, which I'm curious about. Decisions...


Standard Cinematic Rooms does surround. It has to be on a track with more than 2 channels is all. Pro gives more control of the sound and propagation across channels. It also includes the standard version when you want simple.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 29, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I've only paid attention to one BF, ever, so i don't really know how it works lol




Wait.

Seriously?


----------



## OHjorth (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm going for either both damage 2 and dm 307, or ark1 and 2.

Getting percussion right mix-wise really is a going-bald-head-scratcher for me and the quality of samples is so varied within the libraries I have, so I want some really high quality stuff.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 30, 2021)

OHjorth said:


> I'm going for either both damage 2 and dm 307, or ark1 and 2.


i’m actually going for Dm 307 too….can’t believe i overlooked that one for so long…Damage 2 is MUST have imo.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 30, 2021)

i JUST ordered 64gb RAM and a 2tb m.2 stick for my laptop.

i think i'm done for the year.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 30, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i JUST ordered 64gb RAM and a 2tb m.2 stick for my laptop.
> 
> i think i'm done for the year.


It is times when someone says "I'm done" that the universe wills their credit card be pulled back out and get the green light for spending at least twice the amount they had prepared to spend. Just saying... ha. I'll check back in with you in 60 days.


----------



## aniruddh_immaneni (Oct 30, 2021)

My wishlist is as follows:
1. Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms
2. Fabfilter Pro Q3
3. Blackmagic Multidock
4. SanDisk extreme 2TB which will be used with #3


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 30, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i JUST ordered 64gb RAM and a 2tb m.2 stick for my laptop.
> 
> i think i'm done for the year.


Very sensible.....but.....hasn't vi-c taught you anything?


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 30, 2021)

aniruddh_immaneni said:


> My wishlist is as follows:
> 1. Liquidsonics Cinematic Rooms
> 2. Fabfilter Pro Q3
> 3. Blackmagic Multidock
> 4. SanDisk extreme 2TB which will be used with #3


Cinematic Rooms is coming up a lot here, I'll definitely be getting it if it's on sale


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 30, 2021)

Reverbs are the string libraries of the plugin world.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 30, 2021)

Oh i must be weird lol i feel like 7th Heaven plus Altiverb is already almost overwhelming and can do anything i ever want. I have MIR as well but i use it more for positioning than reverb so I don't really count it i can't imagine needing anything more


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 30, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Oh i must be weird lol i feel like 7th Heaven plus Altiverb is already almost overwhelming and can do anything i ever want. I have MIR as well but i use it more for positioning than reverb so I don't really count it i can't imagine needing anything more


Yeah, you probably actually write and complete music too. Weirdo!


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Yeah, you probably actually write and complete music too. Weirdo!


I am sometimes painfully aware of what a wet blanket i am here from time to time. But i have indeed been writing for hours and hours a day lately on top of a very demanding job with plenty of overtime so you might be on to something. I pretty strongly agree regarding strings though. Over the years I've realized that getting more strings and choirs goes beyond just GAS; they get better through layering and no single one can cover all my needs. I don't feel the same way about any other sections


----------



## Tronam (Oct 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Reverbs are the string libraries of the plugin world.


I thought that was distortion plugins. Oh wait, I mean EQs. No, definitely compressors.


----------



## washoe67 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi, my current short list :

1.Celtic Era
2.Xperimenta XBass
3.Sevent Heaven 
4.Fabfilter Pro Q 
5.OT Ark 1 & 2
6.Audio Imperia Solo or Performance Samples Vista


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 31, 2021)

storyteller said:


> It is times when someone says "I'm done" that the universe wills their credit card be pulled back out and get the green light for spending at least twice the amount they had prepared to spend. Just saying... ha. I'll check back in with you in 60 days.


how about 2 days?

i'll play:

S-Gear 3
HALion 7

non-vapor:

a few from Sound Dust: Plastic Ghost Piano looks great

finish Synchronizing my VSL VI libraries

EW Hollywood Choirs

Maybe a Liquidsonics reverb

Wondering if Jaeger would be worth a go - opinions?

Always on the hunt for more pianos

Soundpaint Hybrid Emotions


----------



## Rossy (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm going for kontakt komplete, whichever gives me the best deal/cheapest


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 31, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Oh i must be weird lol i feel like 7th Heaven plus Altiverb is already almost overwhelming and can do anything i ever want. I have MIR as well but i use it more for positioning than reverb so I don't really count it i can't imagine needing anything more


I think things like CR are for those of us who can't see to spend the money on Altiverb. Even though by the time we buy our 10 reverbs, we could have bought Altiverb instead.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 31, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I think things like CR are for those of us who can't see to spend the money on Altiverb. Even though by the time we buy our 10 reverbs, we could have bought Altiverb instead.


I get quicker results that I'm happier with when i use 7H Professional, to be honest. But Altiverb is great if I'm trying to dial in something more specific or something colorful. It has hundreds and hundreds of sounds and they're all unique, but they all take some tweaking to get them right.


----------



## Tronam (Oct 31, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> …Even though by the time we buy our 10 reverbs, we could have bought Altiverb instead.


Damnit, I resemble that remark.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 31, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I get quicker results that I'm happier with when i use 7H Professional, to be honest. But Altiverb is great if I'm trying to dial in something more specific or something colorful. It has hundreds and hundreds of sounds and they're all unique, but they all take some tweaking to get them right.


I know Altiverb was always "The Reverb" that the professionals used for a long time. But now, there are so many choices, it is hard not to buy them all. 

I do own 7H Pro, but most of the time I use Blackhole. My orchestral stuff doesn't really sound natural..... Okay, I use Spaces/Spaces II a lot as well.


----------



## jazzman7 (Oct 31, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I know Altiverb was always "The Reverb" that the professionals used for a long time. But now, there are so many choices, it is hard not to buy them all.
> 
> I do own 7H Pro, but most of the time I use Blackhole. My orchestral stuff doesn't really sound natural..... Okay, I use Spaces/Spaces II a lot as well.


I enjoy using Blackhole. Easy to dial in the sound I want without a lot of fuss


----------



## timbit2006 (Oct 31, 2021)

Does anyone know if Xsample does the whole black friday thing or if that's even popular in Germany?
I've been wanting this one for a while.





__





xsample_complete







www.xsample.de


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 31, 2021)

timbit2006 said:


> Does anyone know if Xsample does the whole black friday thing or if that's even popular in Germany?
> I've been wanting this one for a while.
> 
> 
> ...


It is fantastic. Also: no - no BF thing.



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/2021-april-sale-is-on-is-there-a-2020-xsample-holiday-sale-yet.101330/


----------



## timbit2006 (Oct 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It is fantastic. Also: no - no BF thing.
> 
> 
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/2021-april-sale-is-on-is-there-a-2020-xsample-holiday-sale-yet.101330/


Damn I should probably stop listening to their product demos for a bit then haha.
It's tough buying anything when you're not being pressured by a discount


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 1, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Oh i must be weird lol i feel like 7th Heaven plus Altiverb is already almost overwhelming and can do anything i ever want. I have MIR as well but i use it more for positioning than reverb so I don't really count it i can't imagine needing anything more


Wait, Altiverb is HOW MUCH!!!!! 


dzilizzi said:


> I know Altiverb was always "The Reverb" that the professionals used for a long time. But now, there are so many choices, it is hard not to buy them all.
> 
> I do own 7H Pro, but most of the time I use Blackhole. My orchestral stuff doesn't really sound natural..... Okay, I use Spaces/Spaces II a lot as well.


There’s a testimonial from HZ on the CR page so I'd be interested to learn more about the differences between it and altiverb. I picked up blackhole a few days ago second hand and have 7thH so not sure if these will be enough...


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 1, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Wait, Altiverb is HOW MUCH!!!!!
> 
> There’s a testimonial from HZ on the CR page so I'd be interested to learn more about the differences between it and altiverb. I picked up blackhole a few days ago second hand and have 7thH so not sure if these will be enough...


You can demo CR/CRP, nothing like finding out for yourself.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 1, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I was not on VI-C at this time last year, so I am depending upon your experience here (hoping that these two developers will have holiday sales)


I am planning on having a short Black Friday sale this year. I often don't but, this year am going to.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 1, 2021)

I am resisting even demoing the new PSP Saturator despite one discord server positively blowing up about it, as I just in the past 3 days bought:

NEOLD V73U76 for $30
Fuse VCL-373
VCL-4
VPRE-376
VPRE-562A during the Fuse 66%-off sale

and still have a _mighty_ powerful hankering for a secondhand Saturn2 and Satin. And I already have a nice selection to choose from as it is 



liquidlino said:


> Hoping that U-He will go on sale in the new year like they did in Jan this year, then I'll pick up a couple of synths (Zebra, Hive, Diva most likely)


It was an NI exclusive sale, so... honestly, your best bet is buying used on here or kvraudio. I doubt you’ll see a discount at all on their website and if any, unless they change it up going forward, probably no more than like 20%.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 1, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Wait, Altiverb is HOW MUCH!!!!!
> 
> There’s a testimonial from HZ on the CR page so I'd be interested to learn more about the differences between it and altiverb. I picked up blackhole a few days ago second hand and have 7thH so not sure if these will be enough...


Yeah it's crazy expensive. Really comprehensive though. And it's very, very different from CR which is algorithmic


----------



## Evans (Nov 1, 2021)

My latest list:

I just missed out on a sale by Sonica. Whoops. Maybe again soon? I want some of those *Koto *releases. And everything they sell, really.


I've played guitar for many years, but my hands don't cooperate as much these days. I could pick up *Shreddage *(a couple of them, a bundle, I'm not sure).


I might go for some VSL vouchers this year, because I don't _need_ the* Synchron Percussion bundle* but I wouldn't mind trapping myself in a situation where it makes sense to pick it all up.


If that A*udio Imperia / Jasper Blunk choir library* releases anytime soon, it's one of the few things I'd ever buy without significant user feedback. I'd just jump on it.


I'm struggling with *Tokyo Scoring Strings* and *Pacific Strings*, both of which might disrupt BF budgeting. They each bring something different than what I have today, but I certainly don't need either. It'd just be dumb if I passed now and ended up buying either at a higher price later.


Oh, and any new *AR1* releases from Spitfire could mess me up, especially if it's an expansion on AROOF's percussion.

I don't take paid engagements anymore, except for an album I'm slowly working on with a friend (far more his venture than mine). So, my "in the box" purchases are just for giggles.

No need for any new plugins or hardware, though I hope to replace one of my PC towers in the next 18 months. That said, I might pick up a djembe and/or guqin for home.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 1, 2021)

I have a money saving tip for everyone. Book yourself and your family a luxury trip to the Maldives so you are away when the Black Friday events are on.

It will likely save you a fortune......


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 1, 2021)

My two most used reverbs are Relab Sonsig Rev-A and VSR REV6000.

Don't see much chatter about these.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> My two most used reverbs are Relab Sonsig Rev-A and VSR REV6000.
> 
> Don't see much chatter about these.


I dig them! What about the VSR though… I can’t seem to re-download that one? I think I have an older version, not called REV6000? Has there been an upgrade?


----------



## RMH (Nov 1, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Relab Sonsig Rev-A


Sonsig it's 99$ now.








Sonsig Rev-A - Relab Development ApS


UPDATE COMING SOON! – M1 Native & VST3 (FREE for purchasers) Take the next step on the evolutionary path of digital reverb Sonsig Rev-A Classic Algorithmic Reverb – Revitalized Sonsig Rev-A combines traditional true-stereo algorithmic reverb with advanced modern filter and modulation controls in...




relabdevelopment.com




Is there a time when it's cheaper than 99$?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 1, 2021)

Save yourself some pain chasing reverbs….and just get the Lexicon PCM native Reverb bundle and move on with your life.🤣


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 1, 2021)

RMH said:


> Sonsig it's 99$ now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might go down to $75 where it was last year around BF/Christmas



doctoremmet said:


> I dig them! What about the VSR though… I can’t seem to re-download that one? I think I have an older version, not called REV6000? Has there been an upgrade?


Yes, but... no.... I was lucky to buy VSR from a user here (it kicks serious ass), but I believe only beta testers are able to use REV6000 version which is some kind of... I have no idea how this will relate to the TC-6000 emulation, if at all, despite kind of being it? And the plugin is entirely gone from their site?

Truly strange. And such a great plugin, if a bit confounding on the advanced tab, to not be selling!



easyrider said:


> Save yourself some pain chasing reverbs….and just get the Lexicon PCM native Reverb bundle and move on with your life.


Someone once told me the same of Pro-R. To each their own.


----------



## RMH (Nov 1, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> It might go down to $75 where it was last year around BF/Christmas


OH, Thank you! Good information!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 1, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> It might go down to $75 where it was last year around BF/Christmas
> 
> 
> Yes, but... no.... I was lucky to buy VSR from a user here (it kicks serious ass), but I believe only beta testers are able to use REV6000 version which is some kind of... I have no idea how this will relate to the TC-6000 emulation, if at all, desoite kind of being it? And it’s gone from their site?
> ...


yes, digging through my emails, VSR REV6000 was a free beta addon to the bundle when you migrated your Relab account - several conditions applied.

glad i grabbed it when it was offered, seems it hasn't been released yet.

Sonsig and REV6000 are great companions. I rarely use anything else - and I have an embarrassing count.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 1, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> yes, digging through my emails, VSR REV6000 was a free beta addon to the bundle when you migrated your Relab account - several conditions applied.
> 
> glad i grabbed it when it was offered, seems it hasn't been released yet.


I can’t decide which interface I like more. But importantly... “Gloss”? Are there new parameters available!?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 1, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I can’t decide which interface I like more. But importantly... “Gloss”? Are there new parameters available!?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 1, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


>



Weird, there are ER and modulation controls in there. I wonder how it’s been reorganized... Well, I just sent an email to Relab, I want to see if I can get in on this. All that I don’t own is the full version of LX480, and within a few months I probably will.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 1, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Weird, there are ER and modulation controls in there. I wonder how it’s been reorganized... Well, I just sent an email to Relab, I want to see if I can get in on this. All that I don’t own is the full version of LX480, and within a few months I probably will.


good luck, here are the conditions when i got the email:

1. You need to be an owner of Relab Reverb Bundle V2 before June 7, 2021

2. You need to have already migrated your account from our old system to our new system using this link: xxx

3. You need to upgrade/revoke your past bundle license to replace it with a new bundle version : Relab Reverb Bundle V2 + VSR REV6000

it's a completely new system. they are processing user accounts in small batches.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 1, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> good luck, here are the conditions when i got the email:
> 
> 1. You need to be an owner of Relab Reverb Bundle V2 before June 7, 2021
> 
> ...


The license that I bought from the user here included the license for VSR REV-6000. So maybe he qualified for me? 8^) That would be a little strange, if that’s how that worked… It otherwise sounds like my answer will probably be no, which is fine, as I am already super happy with VSR S24.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2021)

@Russell Anderson @Zoot_Rollo Thanks chaps! ❤️

Cool, turns out I had had that email. Owners of the bundle and/or VSR legacy can upgrade for free:






_This is an upgrade for previous owners of Reverb Bundle 2 to include the VSR REV6000. You will still be able maintain an active Bundle licence which includes the REV6000_


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @Russell Anderson @Zoot_Rollo Thanks chaps! ❤️
> 
> Cool, turns out I had had that email. Owners of the bundle and/or VSR legacy can upgrade for free:
> 
> ...


fantastic Doctor!

free is good and even more fun when it isn't available for retail!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2021)

*Audio Modeling* SWAM V3 Flutes, and Maybe Saxes. 

Hopefully they will have a generous discount on BF.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 1, 2021)

It starts...MusicalSampling's orchestral line, including Soaring Strings and Adventure Brass etc, is roughly half off. Tempting, if i hadn't just picked up Vista which i think plays the exact role I'd use SS for. You all know I'm fairly frugal about libraries so i think I'm passing this one up, even though i really like it.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 1, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It starts...MusicalSampling's orchestral line, including Soaring Strings and Adventure Brass etc, is roughly half off. Tempting, if i hadn't just picked up Vista which i think plays the exact role I'd use SS for. You all know I'm fairly frugal about libraries so i think I'm passing this one up, even though i really like it.


Fairly frugal!? Extremely frugal is more like it, but I admire your discipline!! (for real)


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 1, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It starts...MusicalSampling's orchestral line, including Soaring Strings and Adventure Brass etc, is roughly half off. Tempting, if i hadn't just picked up Vista which i think plays the exact role I'd use SS for. You all know I'm fairly frugal about libraries so i think I'm passing this one up, even though i really like it.


I was expecting a lot to start today and was a little disappointed... until now!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @Russell Anderson @Zoot_Rollo Thanks chaps! ❤️
> 
> Cool, turns out I had had that email. Owners of the bundle and/or VSR legacy can upgrade for free:
> 
> ...


I got the REV6000 early this year, as a beta tester, free as an upgrade, it's a superb reverb. One of the best I have used. When are they going to release the official version ? I still don't see it on the Relab website.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I got the REV6000 early this year, as a beta tester, free as an upgrade, it's a superb reverb. One of the best I have used. When are they going to release the official version ? I still don't see it on the Relab website.


Glad to have it, makes me feel I’m Christian Henson and have a TC6000, lol.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Glad to have it, makes me feel I’m Christian Henson and have a TC6000, lol.


Actually TC Electronics has one as well, but very CPU hungry, and they haven't fixed that. I demoed it, but didn't bother getting it because of the CPU issue. The Relab TC6000 is much more CPU efficient.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Actually TC Electronics has one as well, but very CPU hungry, and they haven't fixed that. I demoed it, but didn't bother getting it because of the CPU issue. The Relab TC6000 is much more CPU efficient.


The VSS3 and VSS4. They’re good.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The VSS3 and VSS4. They’re good.


Yes, I have the VSS3, The VSS4 sounds better, but a big CPU Hog. I passed on it.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 1, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It starts...MusicalSampling's orchestral line, including Soaring Strings and Adventure Brass etc, is roughly half off. Tempting, if i hadn't just picked up Vista which i think plays the exact role I'd use SS for. You all know I'm fairly frugal about libraries so i think I'm passing this one up, even though i really like it.


Kudos for the self-constraint. I like to think I have one, but those MusicalSampling libraries to sound great!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 1, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It starts...MusicalSampling's orchestral line, including Soaring Strings and Adventure Brass etc, is roughly half off. Tempting, if i hadn't just picked up Vista which i think plays the exact role I'd use SS for. You all know I'm fairly frugal about libraries so i think I'm passing this one up, even though i really like it.


I'd be all in on that if I didn't already plonk down a pre-order for TSS. 

Edit: Actually, the Soaring Adventure Bundle is only down to $249. It was at $199 last BF.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 1, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Edit: Actually, the Soaring Adventure Bundle is only down to $249. It was at $199 last BF.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 1, 2021)

Futchibon said:


>



That gif was just nailed and hilarious.....


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 1, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> I was expecting a lot to start today and was a little disappointed... until now!


There's also Toontrack! So we're up to two big ones I'm aware of. Spitfire has a sale on Zimmer libraries but I'm not sure that counts as "black Friday". I feel like it's more of a teaser.

Talking like I'm some kind of an expert lol


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Spitfire has a sale on Zimmer libraries but I'm not sure that counts as "black Friday"


They do this monthly thing where one or a couple of related libraries get a 30% discount. That’s what this is.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> They do this monthly thing where one or a couple of related libraries get a 30% discount. That’s what this is.


I was hoping SA would fire a shot across the bow of other developers and offer something a bit more aggressively discounted. I'm very unexcited Paul!


----------



## Composer 2021 (Nov 1, 2021)

CineSamples has started it's BF sale. It begins!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 1, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> CineSamples has started it's BF sale. It begins!


It's not like CInesamples to have a half price sale so recently after the last one!


----------



## rroc (Nov 1, 2021)

oooh. I think I'm getting into the danger zone of buying far more organ libraries than I really need, but *O: Forbes Pipe Organ *is back down to $99. I'm certainly tempted....


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 1, 2021)

rroc said:


> oooh. I think I'm getting into the danger zone of buying far more organ libraries than I really need, but *O: Forbes Pipe Organ *is back down to $99. I'm certainly tempted....


Not that I’m jonesing particularly hard for an organ library, but how do you feel about Organteq?


----------



## rroc (Nov 2, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Not that I’m jonesing particularly hard for an organ library, but how do you feel about Organteq?


I played around with the demo for a bit. It's not bad! One thing you can't do with any of the others is to turn the reverb off completely and put on your own. Everywhere else you can basically just turn the release to very short and hope for the best. It's quite impressive for a completely modelled instrument. It doesn't have a ton of character though. But you know, I got *Great Rieger Organ* to get that extreme flexibility and I love it - but that is also _almost _too clean for my taste. Apart from *Forbes*, I'd be super-interested to try *Fredonia *and the organ in *Tallinn*...


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 2, 2021)

rroc said:


> I played around with the demo for a bit. It's not bad! One thing you can't do with any of the others is to turn the reverb off completely and put on your own. Everywhere else you can basically just turn the release to very short and hope for the best. It's quite impressive for a completely modelled instrument. It doesn't have a ton of character though. But you know, I got *Great Rieger Organ* to get that extreme flexibility and I love it - but that is also _almost _too clean for my taste. Apart from *Forbes*, I'd be super-interested to try *Fredonia *and the organ in *Tallinn*...


I agree with the assessment. Although only having the Organteq demo version at the moment, you can escape all characteristics that make all the other libraries stand apart (mainly the space it's recorded in). That's a pro as well as a con.

I'm watching the BF sales for both Organteq and the Fredonia Grand Organ. I personally don't need the power of the VSL Grand Reager, nor do I like the tone of other libraries (Forbes, Soundiron ones, Spitfire etc.). For me, Organteq and Fredonia will be a best-of-both-worlds combo.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 2, 2021)

Early BF deal on a 2 TB 1050 MB/S external SSD on Amazon... 51% off + 10% back with Amazon store card (usual 5% back + additional 5%). Bought it because I have until January to return it if I change my mind... I am a little worried about these deals selling out quickly. Not sure if I'll need faster speed or more a few more TB... combined with my internal secondary HD I think it will be enough memory for now.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Early BF deal on a 2 TB 1050 MB/S external SSD on Amazon... 51% off + 10% back with Amazon store card (usual 5% back + additional 5%). Bought it because I have until January to return it if I change my mind... I am a little worried about these deals selling out quickly. Not sure if I'll need faster speed or more a few more TB... combined with my internal secondary HD I think it will be enough memory for now.


Is it this one? Crucial CT2000X8SSD9 X8 2To
Unfortunately not on sales in my region.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 2, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Is it this one? Crucial CT2000X8SSD9 X8 2To
> Unfortunately not on sales in my region.


No it's this one: SanDisk 2TB Extreme Portable SSD - Up to 1050MB/s - USB-C, USB 3.2 Gen 2 - External Solid State Drive - SDSSDE61-2T00-G25


----------



## cedricm (Nov 2, 2021)

WTF €386 here, which is about $448 ;-(


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 2, 2021)

cedricm said:


> WTF €386 here, which is about $448 ;-(


The graphic for the link I posted says $249.99 (when I look at it at least) but when I click on the link the offer is actually $224.99 = about 448/2.


----------



## DSorah (Nov 2, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> No it's this one: SanDisk 2TB Extreme Portable SSD - Up to 1050MB/s - USB-C, USB 3.2 Gen 2 - External Solid State Drive - SDSSDE61-2T00-G25



I have two of these and they have been great! Unfortunately, I need to upgrade to a 4TB drive (or two) now due to my overindulgence in libraries this year.


----------



## poly6 (Nov 2, 2021)

Does Garritan ever do BF sales? Would love to upgrade my CFX Lite.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 2, 2021)

DSorah said:


> I have two of these and they have been great! Unfortunately, I need to upgrade to a 4TB drive (or two) now due to my overindulgence in libraries this year.


I went ahead and grabbed one myself...always need more storage!


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 2, 2021)

Picked up Solos of the Sea A and B. As usual with performance samples they sound fantastic!


----------



## DSorah (Nov 2, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> I went ahead and grabbed one myself...always need more storage!


Always! I love my M1 Mac from last January, but despise that it has only two Thunderbolt ports. I’m using a hub to connect all my devices but am out of spots. Therefore, the need for the 4TB drive or another approach to storage. If anyone sees sales on 4TB SSD, let me know. The cheapest I currently have found is $599.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 2, 2021)

It kind of saddens me that Black Friday has become a month rather than a couple of days over a weekend. It kind of dilutes it somewhat.

Still, new year sales now start on Boxing Day…….


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 2, 2021)

DSorah said:


> Always! I love my M1 Mac from last January, but despise that it has only two Thunderbolt ports. I’m using a hub to connect all my devices but am out of spots. Therefore, the need for the 4TB drive or another approach to storage. If anyone sees sales on 4TB SSD, let me know. The cheapest I currently have found is $599.


I would love to get a deal on a 4 TB myself. I like to keep things around 100 a TB if possible


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 2, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> It kind of saddens me that Black Friday has become a month rather than a couple of days over a weekend. It kind of dilutes it somewhat.
> 
> Still, new year sales now start on Boxing Day…….


I ordinarily agree with you, but in the case of samples which are not an impulse buy for me but something i try to be strategic with, that actually helps a ton. I have a few more days to consider all my options and get the best possible deal.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I ordinarily agree with you, but in the case of samples which are not an impulse buy for me but something i try to be strategic with, that actually helps a ton. I have a few more days to consider all my options and get the best possible deal.


Composer Nathan Fillion speaks wisely.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 2, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I ordinarily agree with you, but in the case of samples which are not an impulse buy for me but something i try to be strategic with, that actually helps a ton. I have a few more days to consider all my options and get the best possible deal.


Speaking of deals, While I have been irritated with Cinesamples pricing tactics, I did notice the Tina Guo bundle looked pretty good. 1 & 2 for 115.00. That's a bit closer to the old pricing level. I've been on a Solo instrument quest lately so I'm giving this some thought. I like having the extra time as well


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 2, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Composer Nathan Fillion speaks wisely.


I don't understand the reference!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 2, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Speaking of deals, While I have been irritated with Cinesamples pricing tactics, I did notice the Tina Guo bundle looked pretty good. 1 & 2 for 115.00. That's a bit closer to the old pricing level. I've been on a Solo instrument quest lately so I'm giving this some thought. I like having the extra time as well


They were recently on sale for $49 each and suddenly mid sale they bumped up the price significantly.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 2, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Speaking of deals, While I have been irritated with Cinesamples pricing tactics, I did notice the Tina Guo bundle looked pretty good. 1 & 2 for 115.00. That's a bit closer to the old pricing level. I've been on a Solo instrument quest lately so I'm giving this some thought. I like having the extra time as well


I'm very, very light on solo strings because there are so few really good ones out there, but I've had my eye on Virharmonic. They seem more robust than libraries like Guo


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 2, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I ordinarily agree with you, but in the case of samples which are not an impulse buy for me but something i try to be strategic with, that actually helps a ton. I have a few more days to consider all my options and get the best possible deal.


Only if you are not considering any libraries from companies who do not extend the BF sales.

For the last couple of years there have been lots of people sadly wishing they had held onto their money, as other offers were announced.....


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 2, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> They were recently on sale for $49 each and suddenly mid sale they bumped up the price significantly.


Exactly...Which is why I had been avoiding them. My guess is though I will have to like or lump it... and I am interested in the Guo stuff...so an extra 17 bucks? Maybe


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 2, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I'm very, very light on solo strings because there are so few really good ones out there, but I've had my eye on Virharmonic. They seem more robust than tongs like Guo


I'll check that out. I'm not in a hurry. There's Joshua Bell and several others to consider. I figured I'd be all in for Tokyo Strings and Pacific. Pacific is beautiful, but even at loyalty is pretty pricey. Tokyo sounds solid and tight but considering all the String Libs I already own... hmmm


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I don't understand the reference!


One of your avatar photos at one point looked like a young Nathan Fillion to me and the moniker has stuck in my head since.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 2, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> One of your avatar photos at one point looked like a young Nathan Fillion to me and the moniker has stuck in my head since.


Oh wow, thank you


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 2, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> It kind of saddens me that Black Friday has become a month rather than a couple of days over a weekend. It kind of dilutes it somewhat.


I feel the opposite! It's a full month of GAStronomical delights


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 2, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> I feel the opposite! It's a full month of GAStronomical delights


Yes a whole month to milk the toast!!!


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 2, 2021)

Off the top of their head does anyone know if Roland ever does sales on it's perpetual license stuff from the cloud?
I really want the Sound Canvas and JD-800.



Michael Antrum said:


> It kind of saddens me that Black Friday has become a month rather than a couple of days over a weekend. It kind of dilutes it somewhat.
> 
> Still, new year sales now start on Boxing Day…….


I genuinely 100% prefer black friday month over one overly stressful and pressuring weekend. Having a few weeks to think about a purchase really helps.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

timbit2006 said:


> Off the top of their head does anyone know if Roland ever does sales on it's perpetual license stuff from the cloud?
> I really want the Sound Canvas and JD-800.


If they offer this, I have not seen them actively market it. Been keeping an eye out for Sound Canvas and a few others.


----------



## poly6 (Nov 2, 2021)

Sound Canvas? Is that what you use Soundpaint on???


...... Sorry


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 2, 2021)

poly6 said:


> Sound Canvas? Is that what you use Soundpaint on???
> 
> 
> ...... Sorry


----------



## timbit2006 (Nov 2, 2021)

poly6 said:


> Sound Canvas? Is that what you use Soundpaint on???
> 
> 
> ...... Sorry


Dang, Troels secret is out. The technology behind Soundpaint: 8DIO samples but run through the input of the legendary Roland SC-88 to achieve ultimate multisampled realism.



Trash Panda said:


> If they offer this, I have not seen them actively market it. Been keeping an eye out for Sound Canvas and a few others.


Yeah my google searches didn't turn up anything really. It's impressive how well those samples held up over time but that could also just be my extreme nostalgia making them sound better than they are.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 2, 2021)

cedricm said:


> WTF €386 here, which is about $448 ;-(


Double check its not a Pro or another version since there are a few models that look the same.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 2, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Yes a whole month to milk the toast!!!


----------



## andyhy (Nov 2, 2021)

My BF 2021 shortlist is blank. I need to make better use of the sample libraries I purchased last BF before I'll consider adding more. Happy to wait until OT port the Berlin Series to Sine and Spitfire release their Abbey Road modular series.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm hoping that *Wide Blue Sound* will have an attractive discount on their libraries this upcoming BF. 

Interested in Elysium, Orbit, and Eclispe Libraries. They sound fantastic in the demos, and videos, and offer so much variety, control, and FX.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm hoping that *Wide Blue Sound* will have an attractive discount on their libraries this upcoming BF.
> 
> Interested in Elysium, Orbit, and Eclispe Libraries. They sound fantastic in the demos, and videos, and offer so much variety, control, and FX.


No string libraries? 

How can you not buy a string library if one is on sale on Black Friday???? 

I am shocked.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> No string libraries?
> 
> How can you not buy a string library if one is on sale on Black Friday????
> 
> I am shocked.


He has all of the ones that are already available.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 2, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> He has all of the ones that are already available.


I don't think he has MSS.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

@dzilizzi ,

Why the sad reaction to my post about Wide Blue Sound BF sale ?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I don't think he has MSS.


I dunno. Pretty sure he’s got like 3 copies of that one.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @dzilizzi ,
> 
> Why the sad reaction to my post about Wide Blue Sound BF sale ?


No strings? Just synthy sounds. THERE MUST BE STRINGS ON YOUR LIST!!!!!


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 2, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I don't think he has MSS.


@muziksculp OMGWTFBBQ

I shall look at you differently now


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> No string libraries?
> 
> How can you not buy a string library if one is on sale on Black Friday????
> 
> I am shocked.


LOL ... sorry I ddin't see this post. 

Yes, I'm a String library addict, but no I didn't buy MSS, and don't have plans to buy it, I have LASS 2.5 and looking forward to get LASS 3 when it's released. 

Well.. I already pre-ordered TSS, or you didn't notice that ?


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 2, 2021)

Preordering TSS is like level one string connoisseur stuff... pfffttt nothing to brag about


----------



## branshen (Nov 2, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I'm very, very light on solo strings because there are so few really good ones out there, but I've had my eye on Virharmonic. They seem more robust than libraries like Guo


I'm on the same boat as you but seriously considering fluffy audio's simple cello instead. Sounds pretty good to my ear.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm so happy I keep you guys entertained


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> LOL ... sorry I ddin't see this post.
> 
> Yes, I'm a String library addict, but no I didn't buy MSS, and don't have plans to buy it, I have LASS 2.5 and looking forward to get LASS 3 when it's released.
> 
> Well.. I already pre-ordered TSS, or you didn't notice that ?


Of course I saw that. I'm just giving you a hard time. I'm still not sure if I am going to get Pacific when it finally comes out, but I did preorder TSS. Really hard not to for the price and sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Of course I saw that. I'm just giving you a hard time. I'm still not sure if I am going to get Pacific when it finally comes out, but I did preorder TSS. Really hard not to for the price and sound.


Yes, TSS was a no brainer. I'm also not sure about Pacific.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 2, 2021)

andyhy said:


> My BF 2021 shortlist is blank. I need to make better use of the sample libraries I purchased last BF before I'll consider adding more. Happy to wait until OT port the Berlin Series to Sine and Spitfire release their Abbey Road modular series.


That's probably a book I should take a page out of... Though I am still feeling the pull... The Dark side of the GAS is a pathway some consider to be unnatural


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> What's a great string library for getting into hybrid scoring? I see Hans Zimmer strings is on sale, but a bit pricey. I like that it doesn't need kontakt, as I don't have that yet.


Heavyocity : *NOVO* Strings is a very good Strings library for Hybrid Scoring.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> What's a great string library for getting into hybrid scoring? I see Hans Zimmer strings is on sale, but a bit pricey. I like that it doesn't need kontakt, as I don't have that yet.


Audio Imperia Areia
Heavyocity NOVO
Musical Sampling Trailer Strings

You basically want large section sizes and a bright sound profile to cut through the mix.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 2, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> No string libraries?
> 
> How can you not buy a string library if one is on sale on Black Friday????


Any vi-c member who doesn't buy a string library during BF should be BANNED! 



muziksculp said:


> Yes, TSS was a no brainer. I'm also not sure about Pacific.


Funny, Pacific and MSS are no brainers for me, TSS not so much


----------



## cedricm (Nov 3, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> Double check its not a Pro or another version since there are a few models that look the same.


The magic of Amazon and ML: I'm sure the price has been lowered since I first searched.
Still, it costs, for the next few minutes at least, €310 = $360, and these are interest rates nobody get except perhaps banks.
This is still 61 % more than what AnhrithmonGelasma paid.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 3, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Just listened to all three demos. Areia is probably my favourite - and Novo and Areia both don't require Kontakt. Musical Sampling is fantastic too, especially for the money right now, but requires Kontakt... shame!
> 
> How would I fair with say Audio Imperia Nucleas Lite? Is that too basic? I have BBCSO free edition from spitfire, but it lacks so many expressions etc, and it's not very "grand" sounding (maybe I just don't know how to use it though...)


I know gigabytes aren't everything, but I'm not convinced Musical sampling is such a great deal. Maybe you should consider upgrading to BBCSO Core during BF. With the sales price + rebate you get from having BBCSO Discover, your upgrade price will probably be around $200.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 3, 2021)

Overloud COMP LA & COMP 670


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 3, 2021)

Black Friday came early for me. Let’s just say I’m beta testing an amazing new library by an amazing developer who is well loved on this message board! 😎


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 3, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Black Friday came early for me. Let’s just say I’m beta testing an amazing new library by an amazing developer who is well loved on this message board! 😎


Do you like it more than MSS?!


----------



## Evans (Nov 3, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> by an amazing developer who is well loved on this message board!


Obviously, it's Realitone.


----------



## zwhita (Nov 3, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Any vi-c member who doesn't buy a string library during BF should be BANNED!


Better ban me now then. I have no idea how to orchestrate them yet! Any suggestions for lessons before I go?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 3, 2021)

zwhita said:


> Better ban me now then. I have no idea how to orchestrate them yet! Any suggestions for lessons before I go?


Just use N


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 3, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Do you like it more than MSS?!


Not to be compared.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Nov 3, 2021)

Evans said:


> Obviously, it's Realitone.


No, but now I've said too much.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 3, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Just use N


Speaking of which...

Coincidence? I think Not!


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 3, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Overloud COMP LA & COMP 670


I have and I am very fond of both.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 3, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Black Friday came early for me. Let’s just say I’m beta testing an amazing new library by an amazing developer who is well loved on this message board! 😎


Give Koichiro my regards.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 3, 2021)

What I want:
- Cinematic Studio Series (everything)
- VSL Synchron-ized Special Edition (Complete Bundle)
- OT Berlin Orchestra (created with Berklee)
- EW Stormdrum 3 (so I get the OPUS Engine for all my older EW libraries, since I didn't pull the trigger for HOOPUS)
- Liquidsonics 7th Heaven (Standard)

What I will get:
- Spitfire Labs


----------



## Crowe (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm considering to just nix all software this BF and get myself a 4tb SSD. That should enable me to actually use all of the libraries I've bought over the last few years.


----------



## DSorah (Nov 4, 2021)

Crowe said:


> I'm considering to just nix all software this BF and get myself a 4tb SSD. That should enable me to actually use all of the libraries I've bought over the last few years.


Let us know if you find any good deals. I'm also in the market for one of these.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 4, 2021)

DSorah said:


> Let us know if you find any good deals. I'm also in the market for one of these.


Will do, I'm in Western Europe though.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 4, 2021)

5Elements | EarthMoments


A powerful virtual collection of handmade ethnic instruments at your fingertips. Innovative and customisable for a unique twist to your project.




earthmoments.com





that boxy metal instrument he wets and then rubs with his hands, that alone. Everything else is amazing, but that sound...


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 4, 2021)

Between 8Dio's and IK's recent sales, I REALLY hope I won't get anything.
Only thing I'll probably consider is Spitfire's TON (depending on what we get) or any other bundles with big savings.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 4, 2021)

All of the income to buy libraries and a new computer that can actually load Kontakt instruments without smoking, and none of the time to use any of it... Hopefully this will be amended in the next 2 months. Once I'm down to 40 hour weeks, I will be flying. A smarter person wouldn't be spending the money I'm spending, but I'm not smart, I'm trying to be a composer.

One more day left this week! And I'm clocking in in... ...dear, in 8 hours. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 4, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> All of the income to buy libraries, none of the time to use them... Hopefully this will be amended in the next 2 months. Once I'm down to 40 hour weeks, I will be flying. A smarter person would be saving the money I'm spending, but I'm not smart, I'm trying to be a composer. There's a difference.
> 
> One more day left this week! And I'm clocking in in... ...dear, in 8 hours. Goodnight everyone.


Good luck!


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 4, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> All of the income to buy libraries and a new computer that can actually load Kontakt instruments without smoking, and none of the time to use any of it... Hopefully this will be amended in the next 2 months. Once I'm down to 40 hour weeks, I will be flying. A smarter person would be saving the money I'm spending, but I'm not smart, I'm trying to be a composer.
> 
> One more day left this week! And I'm clocking in in... ...dear, in 8 hours. Goodnight everyone.


We're in a very similar situation lol!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 4, 2021)

Had an under equipped DELL 5530 15" laptop lying around unused.

Sprung for RAM and SSD upgrades:

64gb RAM
2tb m.2 NVMe











my new mobile unit!!!

this may become my Reaper machine since the future of Studio One is...

also bought Plugin Doctor.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 4, 2021)

Why do we keep calling it a shortlist when it keeps getting longer and longer as time passes?

After a good run through the Infinite Brass and Woodwind thread, I'm adding both to my list, which now is:

Infinite Brass + WW (+ Strings if it came out)
OT Berlin Harps
OT Harpsichord
Organteq
Impact Soundworks Fredonia Grand Organ
CineSamples Dulcimer + Zither


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> All of the income to buy libraries and a new computer that can actually load Kontakt instruments without smoking, and none of the time to use any of it... Hopefully this will be amended in the next 2 months. Once I'm down to 40 hour weeks, I will be flying. A smarter person wouldn't be spending the money I'm spending, but I'm not smart, I'm trying to be a composer.
> 
> One more day left this week! And I'm clocking in in... ...dear, in 8 hours. Goodnight everyone.


Dear God, man!


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 4, 2021)

Geomir said:


> What I want:
> - Cinematic Studio Series (everything)
> - VSL Synchron-ized Special Edition (Complete Bundle)
> - OT Berlin Orchestra (created with Berklee)
> ...


You're in luck: 50% off, for vsl Sy se


----------



## Geomir (Nov 4, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> You're in luck: 50% off, for vsl Sy se


I know, very nice deal, I saw it just before I post here. But for now I am afraid I will have to stick with Spitfire Labs.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 4, 2021)

storyteller said:


> From a software side, I haven't jumped into Acustica products before, but I think I'd like to add El Rey and Jade to my mixing arsenal. At this point, I feel like 2021 has been a perennial Black Friday all year for sample libraries and fx...


Well, Jade 2 was just released with intro pricing. Good timing for me. Check one item off the BF list. It sounds really incredible btw - and I don't use that term lightly. I have the Maag EQs, but the Acustica emulation is somehow lightyears beyond the PA Maags. Softer, smoother perhaps? Difficult to describe. It sounds real... not programmed.

But checking one off the BF list made room for one new addition. I made the mistake of demoing Softube's Model 84. Blown away. That will be picked up when it hits their sale.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 4, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Well, Jade 2 was just released with intro pricing. Good timing for me. Check one item off the BF list. It sounds really incredible btw - and I don't use that term lightly. I have the Maag EQs, but the Acustica emulation is somehow lightyears beyond the PA Maags. Softer, smoother perhaps? Difficult to describe. It sounds real... not programmed.
> 
> But checking one off the BF list made room for one new addition. I made the mistake of demoing Softube's Model 84. Blown away. That will be picked up when it hits their sale.


How is the CPU use on Jade?

I want Model 84 too


----------



## storyteller (Nov 4, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> How is the CPU use on Jade?
> 
> I want Model 84 too


Doesn't seem too scary. 1%-2% per instance of the main plugin in
Reaper on an i9 10core 3.6ghz (2020 iMac). But, there are single plugins for the preamps, EQs, and such so you can reduce some CPU overhead.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 4, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> We're in a very similar situation lol!


I am sorry for you... or I am happy for you! Depending on which way it’s being looked at


----------



## hansandersen (Nov 4, 2021)

Probably not gonna get all of it 

Damage 2
NOVO
Spitfire Perc
CSSS
CS2
CSW
Spitfire OACE
Spitfire Harp
Blackhole
Valhalla Shimmer
Valhalla Room


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 4, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Well, Jade 2 was just released with intro pricing. Good timing for me. Check one item off the BF list. It sounds really incredible btw - and I don't use that term lightly. I have the Maag EQs, but the Acustica emulation is somehow lightyears beyond the PA Maags. Softer, smoother perhaps? Difficult to describe. It sounds real... not programmed.
> 
> But checking one off the BF list made room for one new addition. I made the mistake of demoing Softube's Model 84. Blown away. That will be picked up when it hits their sale.


Interesting, apparently EQ C in Jade 1 (presumably Jade 2 is the same) is modeled on the Clariphonic and I was thinking of getting the Kush Audio version. I like PA's Maag EQ 4 a lot but it doesn't sound quite as good as the hardware---I was looking into getting a used hardware Maag EQ 2 but Jade2 on sale is a lot less expensive. Jade2 preamps apparently don't provide much obvious saturation... hmm.

Looks like Ujam didn't do sales on upgrades last BF so I'll probably remove Iron 2 from my BF list.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 5, 2021)

hansandersen said:


> CS2


Still sounds good for a 10 year old library!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 5, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Still sounds good for a 10 year old library!


I opted for CS2 over CSS a few years ago 

Great sounding library!!!


----------



## storyteller (Nov 5, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Interesting, apparently EQ C in Jade 1 (presumably Jade 2 is the same) is modeled on the Clariphonic and I was thinking of getting the Kush Audio version. I like PA's Maag EQ 4 a lot but it doesn't sound quite as good as the hardware---I was looking into getting a used hardware Maag EQ 2 but Jade2 on sale is a lot less expensive. Jade2 preamps apparently don't provide much obvious saturation... hmm.
> 
> Looks like Ujam didn't do sales on upgrades last BF so I'll probably remove Iron 2 from my BF list.


I like PA's Maag as well, but it seems like we've been stuck in the same boat together. ha. I've also been planning on picking up a pair of Maag EQ2s for my 500 series rack for tracking since I (also) felt the hardware was superior to the plugin. But after using Jade 2, I mean... I feel really good about keeping it ITB now. It feels/reacts/sounds like hardware. And even if I end up having to freeze the tracks in a big mix, it really isn't any different than tracking with hardware... and actually more flexible. I was also excited to learn about the new Crane Song emulations in Jade 2. Some of the Crane Song gear I've wanted to pick up this year has been on indefinite backorder due to supply constraints for manufacturing right now. So this was a double bonus win for me.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 5, 2021)

Picked up Blackhole last week for $99 EDU, only to find it for sale here at vi-c for only $65! Doh!!!

Those interested


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## rroc (Nov 6, 2021)

That's a strange tactic. Announcing it now just ensures that no one buys it from now until the 22nd?


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 6, 2021)

rroc said:


> That's a strange tactic. Announcing it now just ensures that no one buys it from now until the 22nd?


Maybe that's the point.


----------



## Zamenhof (Nov 6, 2021)

rroc said:


> That's a strange tactic. Announcing it now just ensures that no one buys it from now until the 22nd?


What does this line mean, “cannot be combined with any other discount”? If the loyalty discount doesn’t apply, the complete Black Friday offer ends up being equal to the standard bundle price. I’m confused.


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 6, 2021)

hansandersen said:


> Probably not gonna get all of it
> 
> Damage 2
> NOVO
> ...


I'm interested in Blackhole too, but right now, only the whole Eventide effects bundle is on sale.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)

OHjorth said:


> I'm interested in Blackhole too, but right now, only the whole Eventide effects bundle is on sale.


Someone is selling Blackhole in the FS section for only $65. I'd have snapped it up if I didn;t have it.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 6, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Maybe that's the point.


Yeah seems like a smart way of dealing with these BF deals starting earlier and earlier. Not chasing them but getting in people's minds and _guaranteeing_ a %. Sometimes it's been 20%.


Zamenhof said:


> What does this line mean, “cannot be combined with any other discount”? If the loyalty discount doesn’t apply, the complete Black Friday offer ends up being equal to the standard bundle price. I’m confused.


It's most relevant to new customers. The loyalty discount is just really good.


----------



## OHjorth (Nov 6, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Someone is selling Blackhole in the FS section for only $65. I'd have snapped it up if I didn;t have it


Can't find it. Maybe someone beat me to it. :D


----------



## Nimrod7 (Nov 6, 2021)

So I am assuming you get the first one 25% off, and the rest of them you have to send an email and get 30% off?

"Due to our bundle and loyalty discount system, if you buy either CSS, CSB or CSW, the price of all other libraries will be discounted by 30%"


----------



## Geomir (Nov 6, 2021)

rroc said:


> That's a strange tactic. Announcing it now just ensures that no one buys it from now until the 22nd?


Yes, but at the same time ensures (in some cases) that no one buys from other developers as well, since they know that a sale is coming, and CS Series are top in their "things-to-buy" list, so thay can save their money for this and avoid other impulse purchases.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 6, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> So I am assuming you get the first one 25% off, and the rest of them you have to send an email and get 30% off?
> 
> "Due to our bundle and loyalty discount system, if you buy either CSS, CSB or CSW, the price of all other libraries will be discounted by 30%"


If you pick up any other libraries during checkout, you get the loyalty discount right there. If you wait to pick up more later, you email support for a code.


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Nov 6, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Interesting, apparently EQ C in Jade 1 (presumably Jade 2 is the same) is modeled on the Clariphonic and I was thinking of getting the Kush Audio version. I like PA's Maag EQ 4 a lot but it doesn't sound quite as good as the hardware---I was looking into getting a used hardware Maag EQ 2 but Jade2 on sale is a lot less expensive. Jade2 preamps apparently don't provide much obvious saturation... hmm.


The hardware Maag, while it has independent sections (left and right) use stepped pots instead of switches so the sides don't match 100%. That's what most complaints have been about. If you're still interested in the hardware, which I agree sounds better than the PA plug and IMO also sounds better than Acoustica, there's an Australian gearmaker who makes a clone of the Maag for a fantastic price using proper switches. It's also ganged stereo so there's one set of knobs for both left and right so it's easier to use on busses and stereo tracks. It's about $1350 AUD which comes to about $999 USD which is insane for a unit with switches. Anyway here's the link if you're interested:



https://www.highvoltageaudio.net/EQ6S.html#main






storyteller said:


> Some of the Crane Song gear I've wanted to pick up this year has been on indefinite backorder due to supply constraints for manufacturing right now. So this was a double bonus win for me.


It's been brutal, especially for the expensive gear. I just finally took delivery of an Elysia Alpha that I bought back in February! Talk about being on nails having that much money tied up in something you didn't physically own.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2021)

Wide Blue Sound : Elysium
SWAM V3 : Flutes, and Saxes


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 6, 2021)

Decided to add these to my current BF list I mentioned after spending the past two weeks listening to more demos.

Nashville Scoring Strings
Strezov Choir Essential
Strezov Sambhala (maybe)
Spitfire Contemporary Drama Toolkit (maybe)


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 6, 2021)

Futchibon said:


>


... Well then!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 6, 2021)

Cinematic Studio Series aren't exactly known for ever having really deep discounts I don't think? I guess since CSS is so popular they don't need to. Still, it's a lot more than Toontrack and SD3, been waiting for that to go on sale for ages!

Bohemian Viola or SD3 on sale, which will happen first?


----------



## Zamenhof (Nov 6, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> So I am assuming you get the first one 25% off, and the rest of them you have to send an email and get 30% off?


That seems right, but saving $100 on a $1200 bundle isn’t really an attractive Black Friday offer. I think I’ll pass.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 6, 2021)

Zamenhof said:


> That seems right, but saving $100 on a $1200 bundle isn’t really an attractive Black Friday offer. I think I’ll pass.


You get the 25% off the first library and then 30% anything else you include. If you get CSS, CSB, and CSW that's 100+120+120 off... except you don't have to buy them all at once. The discounts are there whenever you want them. So it's $100 off a $400 product that unlocks the deeper discounts.


----------



## mgaewsj (Nov 6, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> You get the 25% off the first library and then 30% anything else you include. If you get CSS, CSB, and CSW that's 100+120+120 off... except you don't have to buy them all at once. The discounts are there whenever you want them. So it's $100 off a $400 product that unlocks the deeper discounts.


I find this quite odd.

If loyalty discount cannot be combined with BF discount this means that BF sale is only interesting to new customers that get 25% discount to get their first library.

But if you already own say CSS then BF isn't convenient at all as you can buy say CSW at 30% discount any time of the year.

Am I missing something? Can loyalty discount be applied on top of the BF one?

If the answer is no then I'd say they are not treating existing customers well this way as they are basically ignoring them (I am referring just to BF obviously).


----------



## AMBi (Nov 6, 2021)

mgaewsj said:


> I find this quite odd.
> 
> If loyalty discount cannot be combined with BF discount this means that BF sale is only interesting to new customers that get 25% discount to get their first library.
> 
> ...


Yes the loyalty discount does not stack with the Black Friday discount.
Everything's discounted year round for existing owners of any of their libraries which I prefer.

The BF discount is basically a way to get new customers in, as the Cinematic Studio series is already one of the most affordable orchestras available so I don't mind as an existing customer.


----------



## mgaewsj (Nov 6, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Yes the loyalty discount does not stack with the Black Friday discount.
> Everything's discounted year round for existing owners of any of their libraries which I prefer.
> 
> The BF discount is basically a way to get new customers in, as the Cinematic Studio series is already one of the most affordable orchestras available so I don't mind as an existing customer.


I get this and I understand it. 

But I still think that they should be more transparent and state clearly that BF sale is only for new customers.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 6, 2021)

mgaewsj said:


> I get this and I understand it.
> 
> But I still think that they should be more transparent and state clearly that BF sale is only for new customers.


Yeah I was confused when I first got CSS and thought I'd be able to get CSSS for $100~ with them stacked only to find out and have my excitement killed a little haha

Oh and technically the loyal customers are still getting a bigger discount than new ones since loyalty discounts are 30%~ instead of the BF 25%.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 6, 2021)

mgaewsj said:


> I find this quite odd.
> 
> If loyalty discount cannot be combined with BF discount this means that BF sale is only interesting to new customers that get 25% discount to get their first library.
> 
> ...


It means the loyalty discount is very good, not that the Black Friday deal is bad. They tell you everything you need to know! It can't be combined with any other offer or discount. It's not for new customers only, it's just what they say it is. For example, if you only own CSP or CSSS, you will benefit from the BF deal as much as any new customer.

Anyway I was just pointing out that "$100 off a $1200 bundle" is just wildly inaccurate no matter what you think of their discount structure.


----------



## Zamenhof (Nov 7, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Anyway I was just pointing out that "$100 off a $1200 bundle" is just wildly inaccurate no matter what you think of their discount structure.


Why do you find it inaccurate? If I buy the bundle any day of the year, the price is $1190. If I buy the bundle on Black Friday, it’s $1091.

That’s not a competitive price against Spitfire BBCSO Pro, Studio Orchestra Pro or EastWest Hollywood Orchestra which are all offered at around $600 on Black Friday.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 7, 2021)

indeed you are far better of, not participating with the bf sale, when owning 1 or more of the main libraries (piano is not, since it's a lot cheaper)

E.g. i own CSS, if i want to complete the set: brass, woodwinds, solo strings i need to pay: 757USD (excl. vat and 30% discount on each library)
or 915 incl 21% vat (for most european countries)


----------



## Ciochi (Nov 7, 2021)

I just need some solo strings, waiting for some CH sale


----------



## macavalon (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm waiting for Sunset Strings.. by the time I decided... just missed the last "6 month sale"


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Nov 7, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Wow, a real alpha! I love my bx plugin of alpha. How does the software compare to the real thing? I really like how transparent the plugin can be, yet adds a certain glossy finish to the mix or to individual channels.


Honestly I haven't had a chance to shoot it out yet against the plug in. I do like the PA Alpha plug and it was me working with the plug that made me want to pick up the hardware. 

I still need time to really learn the hardware so I'm not gonna shoot it out vs the plug just yet and make conclusions. The one thing I do know in general when it comes to hardware emulations is that for some reason the developers always seem to screw up the thresholds. For example, you can set something 100% the same on a plug and hardware and get two differing amounts of compression. A lot of times, to get the same result in a plug as the hardware you have to set the both different, sometimes markedly. I think this is what leads to a lot of people to declaring one or the other is better because they don't realize that they're getting two different results. 

To make a really worthwhile comparison between a hardware unit and a plug, you have really be familiar with both. I still need a good amount of time with the hardware Alpha before I approach comparing them.

For my thoughts in general, I feel that it's harder for a plug to nail EQ than it is for compression and that a high end EQ still has magic that no plug is even close to touching yet. So I'm more willing spend the money on expensive EQs. 

For example, my EQs I have a Tube Tech HLT-2AM, Two Elysia Museqs, A Vertigo VSE-2, and a Knif Eksa which are all EQs that are at a minimum, $5k. I don't mind spending that because I feel like once you pass that amount, the plugs can't touch that level of EQ. High end EQ is a thing unto itself. But I do think that plug in compressors can get close to the hardware easier. 

I have a Vertigo VSC-3 comp and the plug in. The plug is close to the hardware. Maybe like 90% of the hardware. The major difference (which is the problem I find with a lot of plugs) is that the hardware sounds more open on top, less congested. But as for the actual compression action, its extremely close to the hardware. Close enough that I feel like buying one VSC-3 is fine and I can use the plug in other places when I need it. 

On the other hand I have a Vertigo VSE-2 Eq and the plug in and I Feel like the plug isn't even close to the hardware. The hardware has this amazing dimensionality. It kills harshness, it kind of spreads out the high end and makes things wider and really sound like velvet. You can boost and things just sound better and better. In fact, I rarely cut with any of the 3 bands, I usually almost boost with all three because it sounds so good. Meanwhile the plug is harder sounding, seems heavier in the middle. It doesn't have that magic in boosting. While I feel like the VSC-3 plug can handle any areas where I might want to use a second VSC-3 compressor, I feel like the VSE-2 plug can't and I'm on the fence about picking up a second hardware VSE-2 EQ.

Same goes with the Museq. The PA plug, while good, doesn't sound like the real thing. In fact, if you put both of them on something that draws curves, like Q-clone, the curves aren't even the same. It doesn't behave the same - the knobs in the plug are variable while the hardware is stepped. I have no idea what PA modeled for the plug, but it wasn't an Elysia Museq. That's why I bought a second hardware Museq.

So while I haven't compared the Alpha to the plug, I'm not expecting there to be worlds of difference because in my experience plug in comps aren't too far off from the hardware they emulate. I knew this spending the money so it doesn't bother me. When I get the hardware alpha down enough to compare it to the plug, I expect probably the findings to be what all my experience is - that the plug is probably about 90% of the hardware, which if you really consider the costs, is phenomenal. And besides, the alpha plug impressed me enough to want to buy the hardware - I still think it's an excellent plug in and probably one of the better ones from PA. 

TL;DR - I haven't shot it out against the hardware yet but I don't expect there to be a tremendous difference. In my experience hardware EQs are what the plugs can't get close to, not the compressors.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 7, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> No string libraries?
> 
> How can you not buy a string library if one is on sale on Black Friday????
> 
> I am shocked.





Futchibon said:


> Any vi-c member who doesn't buy a string library during BF should be BANNED!


Please don't ban me, I did pick up Chamber Strings with Henson's 100k sub coupon last month. 



Futchibon said:


> Still, it's a lot more than Toontrack and SD3, been waiting for that to go on sale for ages!


Me too, but I guess EZ Drummer crossgrade will be the best I'll get.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 7, 2021)

Zamenhof said:


> Why do you find it inaccurate? If I buy the bundle any day of the year, the price is $1190. If I buy the bundle on Black Friday, it’s $1091.
> 
> That’s not a competitive price against Spitfire BBCSO Pro, Studio Orchestra Pro or EastWest Hollywood Orchestra which are all offered at around $600 on Black Friday.


Oh I see, you're talking about buying all of the CS products and I'm referring to buying the big three, no solo strings or piano. I'm not going to get into comparing to other packages as it's so subjective, but wanted to voice some support for CS' overall approach.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 7, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> It means the loyalty discount is very good, not that the Black Friday deal is bad. They tell you everything you need to know! It can't be combined with any other offer or discount. It's not for new customers only, it's just what they say it is. For example, if you only own CSP or CSSS, you will benefit from the BF deal as much as any new customer.
> 
> Anyway I was just pointing out that "$100 off a $1200 bundle" is just wildly inaccurate no matter what you think of their discount structure.


Still, 200 is a pretty good price for it.

I like their discount structure a lot, but i do think they need to implement it in a way that doesn't require emailing support and waiting. It removes further purchases from "impulse buy" territory. Listen, i don't even want to open j emails, let alone contact someone and then watch for their reply for a day or so--and on top of that, if I'm buying a library, i want to start downloading it now because I'm spoiled and impatient!


----------



## Tice (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm on the lookout for a good natural sounding drumkit with a lot of dynamic layers and techniques. Something that you can make sound like a human did it, that can hold it's own even in heavy metal music, but isn't stricktly for that only. I have no idea yet if this BF will feature such a thing, but we'll see.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 7, 2021)

Tice said:


> I'm on the lookout for a good natural sounding drumkit with a lot of dynamic layers and techniques. Something that you can make sound like a human did it, that can hold it's own even in heavy metal music, but isn't stricktly for that only. I have no idea yet if this BF will feature such a thing, but we'll see.


I recommend Superior Drummer 3, if you don’t mind its asking price. It seems unlikely to go on sale, however.

On the other hand, BFD 3 is priced attractively this month at $149; and it was one of the best before development stopped. In Music has acquired the product and promises further development, but who knows how far they’ll take it.

Both products are very good at sounding realistic, and they both have expansions that offer varieties of kits and sounds.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 7, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> It means the loyalty discount is very good, not that the Black Friday deal is bad. They tell you everything you need to know! It can't be combined with any other offer or discount. It's not for new customers only, it's just what they say it is. For example, if you only own CSP or CSSS, you will benefit from the BF deal as much as any new customer.
> 
> Anyway I was just pointing out that "$100 off a $1200 bundle" is just wildly inaccurate no matter what you think of their discount structure.


Basically, you buy one on sale at BF price. Then you get the loyalty discount at any time. I think it's the same. Save your BF money and buy the rest in March or something.

Edit: looks like the loyalty discount is better than 25%, so Alex favors loyal customers. That is kind of nice.


----------



## Tice (Nov 7, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> I recommend Superior Drummer 3, if you don’t mind its asking price. It seems unlikely to go on sale, however.
> 
> On the other hand, BFD 3 is priced attractively this month at $149; and it was one of the best before development stopped. In Music has acquired the product and promises further development, but who knows how far they’ll take it.
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks for pointing me in their direction! I'm checking them out!


----------



## Tice (Nov 7, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> I recommend Superior Drummer 3


Dang, those people aren't kidding around! I'm impressed. It does take a BIG chunk out of your harddrive space, and sadly jazz percussion (including brushes) is still eluding me. But it's very extensive software!


----------



## Tice (Nov 7, 2021)

Tice said:


> Dang, those people aren't kidding around! I'm impressed. It does take a BIG chunk out of your harddrive space, and sadly jazz percussion (including brushes) is still eluding me. But it's very extensive software!


Wait, I stand corrected: they do have brushes!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 7, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Please don't ban me, I did pick up Chamber Strings with Henson's 100k sub coupon last month.


We will grant you a pardon....this time


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 7, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Someone is selling Blackhole in the FS section for only $65. I'd have snapped it up if I didn;t have it.


???? I bought Blackhole for 39.00 Plus an Acad18 discount -19.50 for a grand total of 19.50 this past may. It's gone up to 199$? That's nuts...or I am!


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 7, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Me too, but I guess EZ Drummer crossgrade will be the best I'll get.


I bought EZ. Then kicked up to SD. Wish I would have just went for SD to begin with. Just a friendly suggestion


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Futchibon (Nov 7, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> That's nuts...or I am!


Are the two mutually exclusive?  

$199 is the regular price of BH, you seem to have scored a cracker of a deal!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 7, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Are the two mutually exclusive?
> 
> $199 is the regular price of BH, you seem to have scored a cracker of a deal!


I bought BH for $29, April 15, 2019.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 7, 2021)

Tice said:


> Wait, I stand corrected: they do have brushes!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 7, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I bought BH for $29, April 15, 2019.


Thanks for rubbing it in!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 7, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Any vi-c member who doesn't buy a string library during BF should be BANNED!


There should be a "Strings Attached" warning, er, disclaimer on the sign-up form.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 7, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I know gigabytes aren't everything, but I'm not convinced Musical sampling is such a great deal. Maybe you should consider upgrading to BBCSO Core during BF. With the sales price + rebate you get from having BBCSO Discover, your upgrade price will probably be around $200.


I'm curious how many VI-C members have bought BBCSO Core and didn't feel the need or desire to upgrade to Pro, if any?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I'm curious how many VI-C members have bought BBCSO Core and didn't feel the need or desire to upgrade to Pro, if any?


The ones who are fine with the Mix 1 mic position. Everybody else probably upgraded and SSD's and internet fair use policies all over the world wept.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 8, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I'm curious how many VI-C members have bought BBCSO Core and didn't feel the need or desire to upgrade to Pro, if any?





Marcus Millfield said:


> The ones who are fine with the Mix 1 mic position. Everybody else probably upgraded and SSD's and internet fair use policies all over the world wept.


Well, at least for me the appeal of Pro were also the additional instruments, in particular the String Leaders.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Well, at least for me the appeal of Pro were also the additional instruments, in particular the String Leaders.


Agreed.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 8, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I'm curious how many VI-C members have bought BBCSO Core and didn't feel the need or desire to upgrade to Pro, if any?


When the price to upgrade to pro is almost the cost of the preorder of TSS? No can do


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 8, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Are the two mutually exclusive?


Probably not!


Futchibon said:


> $199 is the regular price of BH, you seem to have scored a cracker of a deal!


Wow. Sure did! I was turned on to the deal here on VI control. I appreciate the smart, generous people on here


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 8, 2021)

aside from finishing the hardware side of my non-dongle mobile laptop build,

i read somewhere about getting banned from VI-C if i don't buy a string library before the end of the year.

i've been lifting the skirt of Impact Soundworks recently and checking out their Tokyo Scoring Strings.

sounds nice.

any opinions on the preorder deal for this one?


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 8, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in!


Blackhole has been on sale regularly at $39-$49 over the past few years. Last one was May looking back through my email archive. 

I imagine it will go on sale again for that sometime in the near future, though I was a bit surprised to see they sell it for double the other H9-generation plugins when it's at the regular price.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 8, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i read somewhere about getting banned from VI-C if i don't buy a string library before the end of the year.


Yes, you have to buy a strings library once a year, otherwise your account will be deactivated until you buy one. However, I've read somewhere that if you buy Sunset Strings, then you don't have to buy a strings library in the following year (still, it is heavily recommended to do so).

Unfortunately, if you buy 2 or more strings libraries in one year, that doesn't exclude you from the mandatory purchase in the following year. Luckily enough for us, there a couple of new strings libs being released every year so we don't need to worry about not finding strings libs to buy


----------



## washoe67 (Nov 8, 2021)

@Futchibon. I bought BH at JRR in May 2021 for 39$. A real game changer  ...for my mixes. It's worth the wait.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 8, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I'm curious how many VI-C members have bought BBCSO Core and didn't feel the need or desire to upgrade to Pro, if any?


They don't dare speak up lest they suffer the wrath of the Spitfire army.


----------



## Evans (Nov 8, 2021)

After watching their YouTube videos, I'm adding Forzo to my BF shortlist. At more than three years old, I'm hoping for a 50% discount.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 8, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Yes, you have to buy a strings library once a year, otherwise your account will be deactivated until you buy one. However, I've read somewhere that if you buy Sunset Strings, then you don't have to buy a strings library in the following year (still, it is heavily recommended to do so).
> 
> Unfortunately, if you buy 2 or more strings libraries in one year, that doesn't exclude you from the mandatory purchase in the following year. Luckily enough for us, there a couple of new strings libs being released every year so we don't need to worry about not finding strings libs to buy


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 8, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I bought BH for $29


So did I... but after playing around with it for a bit I've ended up never using it, so I uninstalled it to save SSD space. Prefer Adaptiverb, Byome/Triad, B2, etc. But the 'antigravity' is interesting and I'll probably use it for a project some day....


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 8, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> So did I... but after playing around with it for a bit I've ended up never using it,


same here and with Stereo Room 2016 (or whatever it is).


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

I just realized that keeping a BF shortlist is just unsustainable for me. The more threads I follow, the longer the shortlist gets and the more my priorities tend to shift.

This BF is gonna be mayhem.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 8, 2021)

Evans said:


> After watching their YouTube videos, I'm adding Forzo to my BF shortlist. At more than three years old, I'm hoping for a 50% discount.


May the Forzo be with you


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I just realized that keeping a BF shortlist is just unsustainable for me. The more threads I follow, the longer the shortlist gets and the more my priorities tend to shift.


Will it make it better if the title say:
Black Friday 2021 Longlist?​


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 8, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Will it make it better if the the tile say:
> Black Friday 2021 Longlist?​


BF Longinglist


----------



## cedricm (Nov 8, 2021)

- A new uninterruptible power supply, since mine died after 7 years
- At least 2 TB of SSD
- 64 GB of RAM
- UVI world suite 2 or some other UVI product to use a €100 coupon
- Perhaps EWHO OPUS


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Will it make it better if the the title say:
> Black Friday 2021 Longlist?​


I think I will just break the chains of slavery and say: to hell with the lists! Long live GAS and FOMO!!!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> - A new uninterruptible power supply, since mine died after 7 years
> - At least 2 TB of SSD
> - 64 GB of RAM
> - UVI world suite 2 or some other UVI product to use a €100 coupon
> - Perhaps EWHO OPUS


you hit all my recent buys.

bought UPS battery backups for all my electronics (replaced the battery in one) - learned about sine wave UPS systems.

upgraded my laptop with 64gb ram and 2tb m.2 - ordered a USB 3.1 gen 2 NVMe 2tb external drive - learned about Thunderbolt 3 and 4 (and 5).

always had my eye on World Suite

bought Opus

great minds, eh?


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I think I will just break the chains of slavery and say: to hell with the lists! Long live GAS and FOMO!!!


Oops... I think we broke Marcus


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Oops... I think we broke Marcus


You can't break what was already broken.

Thanks for trying though!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 8, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Oops... I think we broke Marcus


When a person already has a fetish for livers/hearts and harpsicords, I think it's safe to say nothing WE did broke them.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 8, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> When a person already has a fetish for livers/hearts and harpsicords, I think it's safe to say nothing WE did broke them.


Hahahahahaha 😂


----------



## cedricm (Nov 8, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> you hit all my recent buys.
> 
> bought UPS battery backups for all my electronics (replaced the battery in one) - learned about sine wave UPS systems.
> 
> ...


I hesitated to replace the UPS' battery too, but its guarantee is only 2 years, and my UPS isn't produced any more. For a little less than twice the price of the battery, I'll get a new UPS with 3 years warranty and an extra 150 VA.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2021)

Any idea if Virharmonic Libraries go on Sale for BF ?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Any idea if Virharmonic Libraries go on Sale for BF ?


They haven't so far :(


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> They haven't so far :(


Yeah, that's why I'm asking. 

I'm interested in their Bohemian Violin if it goes on Sale. Hopefully it will.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm asking.
> 
> I'm interested in their Bohemian Violin if it goes on Sale. Hopefully it will.


It's quite lovely, my fave for emotional violin solos


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> They don't dare speak up lest they suffer the wrath of the Spitfire army.


I bought Core. I think it's great value, but the upgrade is way too expensive considering what else you can get for that money. Besides, until they fix the shorts timing, I use other strings. Other than that issue, I'm glad I have it


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> After watching their YouTube videos, I'm adding Forzo to my BF shortlist. At more than three years old, I'm hoping for a 50% discount.


Best Service - Forzo Modern Brass

on sale here.


----------



## DSorah (Nov 9, 2021)

Considering Metropolis Ark 1 & 2 and more SSD storage…


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 9, 2021)

Was thinking of adding UVI Plate or Transatlantic Plate to my shortlist... but Acustica just released Silver B plate (regular non-sale price 29 euros, also a loyalty discount) and I think that might do it for me. Maybe not during Black Friday though. 

Thought Perfect Plate XL would reduce muddiness (being perfect after all) but I don't see that mentioned anywhere. Ability to eliminate or control metallic resonances is interesting though---wonder if it specifically eliminates *metallic* (but not other) resonances and if not then whether Soothe2 could do the same. Though it looks like Perfect Plate XL allows you to choose where the metallic resonances are... not sure I love the tail.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 9, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Was thinking of adding UVI Plate or Transatlantic Plate to my shortlist... but Acustica just released Silver B plate (regular non-sale price 29 euros, also a loyalty discount) and I think that might do it for me. Maybe not during Black Friday though.
> 
> Thought Perfect Plate XL would reduce muddiness (being perfect after all) but I don't see that mentioned anywhere. Ability to eliminate or control metallic resonances is interesting though---wonder if it specifically eliminates *metallic* (but not other) resonances and if not then whether Soothe2 could do the same. Though it looks like Perfect Plate XL allows you to choose where the metallic resonances are... not sure I love the tail.


You can trial UVI Plate. Re-peat has a write up on it somewhere around here that's worth reading.

I am tempted to try Silver B though.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 9, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> You can trial UVI Plate. Re-peat has a write up on it somewhere around here that's worth reading.
> 
> I am tempted to try Silver B though.


I just trialed Silver B. It is the best plate I’ve heard. Definitely a latency and buffer hog and not meant for being enabled at all during tracking/playing in midi parts. But for mixing? Incredible.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 9, 2021)

storyteller said:


> I just trialed Silver B. It is the best plate I’ve heard. Definitely a latency and buffer hog and not meant for being enabled at all during tracking/playing in midi parts. But for mixing? Incredible.


Nice, I'll have to trial it too! $30 isn't too bad a risk if I must have it


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 9, 2021)

It's the fairest pricing/package I've seen from Acustica in a while, and very encouraging. I've been turned off by their tendency to stuff content into packages that people would obviously prefer more a la carte, and this is a nicely priced, clean offering. Hell for VI users, but probably worth a shot at that price.


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 10, 2021)

Funnily enough there’s no software or libraries I want this BF! Quite content ATM.

The only stuff on my list are hardware related. Sub for my monitors, maybe second set of monitors, Mac Mini M1Pro (if it happens next year) and possibly upgrading the PC. Oh and a Streamdeck XL.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 10, 2021)

So far, this is a fairly low key Black Friday for me. I think it's because we've been inundated with a non-stop barrage of sales all year long, and as a result, I'm pretty much all stocked up.

I've already made the one big Black Friday purchase on my list - the complete Output bundle.

All that remains on my list is Spitfire's Abbey Road Collection. I already have AROOF, but none of the expansions, so the bundle is perfect. I don't expect it to be discounted for BF, but I figure it can contribute to reaching Spitfire's purchase threshold to earn a free library, if they offer one this year. There are a few other Spitfire libraries I might consider if sale prices are tempting enough. The notion of completing my Albion collection always lurks in the back of my mind 

And then we have Sonokinetic's crazy 12 Days of Christmas sale in December! I already own almost everything by Sonokinetic, except for their woodwinds library. I've been patiently waiting for it to go on sale - hopefully this year


----------



## szczaw (Nov 10, 2021)

This month thus far I got Spaces II and I will probably get Sambhala and Uke from Ollie. I'm waiting for Emvoice sale. I got a lot of stuff in the previous months, culminating in three templates for every occasion


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 10, 2021)

Added:

- Straight Ahead Samples Eminent Trombone

- Soniccouture Geosonics II


----------



## rroc (Nov 10, 2021)

Hm... Now I'm tempted to get Damage 2. Or 1? Or Symphonic Destruction? Say... If you had to pick one...


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 10, 2021)

rroc said:


> Hm... Now I'm tempted to get Damage 2. Or 1? Or Symphonic Destruction? Say... If you had to pick one...


Symphonic Destruction, but that's just me


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 10, 2021)

rroc said:


> Hm... Now I'm tempted to get Damage 2. Or 1? Or Symphonic Destruction? Say... If you had to pick one...


Depends on if you already have the Novo/Forzo/Vento trio or not. If you do, Damage 2.

If you do not, Symphonic Destruction.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 10, 2021)

My revised list, in no particular order

Solo Instruments 2 by UVI
Soothe 2 by Oeksound
Infiltrator by Devious Machines
Audiorealism ABL3
Superior Drummer


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 10, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> My revised list, in no particular order
> 
> Solo Instruments 2 by UVI
> Soothe 2 by Oeksound
> ...


Are you ready to pay full price for the Superior Drummer?
I'm asking because Toontrack already announced their promotions for the next two months and there's nothing regarding the SD3; or do you think they'll announce something else closer to BF?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 10, 2021)

This surely was not on my BF Radar, but I couldn't resist the great Crossgrade price. ($199).


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 10, 2021)

Inspirata flash sale reminded me I might want to get SIR3 if it goes on sale this year. (Inspirata Personal would require multiple instances and use too much cpu, I might have to render everything first and then use Inspirata on one track at a time, huge hassle. But SIR3 has dynamic IR (some sort of randomization so it sounds less static, not actual simulated movement that is) with---most importantly---low cpu and 0 latency.) Last year they had a 50% off sale starting November 22nd and lasting at least a week iirc. Extra 25% off with newsletter subscription; I don't see an expiration date in the email with the code so I can probably use mine from last year. OTOH I read they rarely do sales, so they might not have one this year?... Not sure it's significantly better than Waves IR 1 etc.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> - Soniccouture Geosonics II


Upgrade from Geosonics I is currently $49---apparently on sale, regular upgrade price $69. Guess there probably won't be an additional BF discount on the upgrade? Hmm.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 10, 2021)

Oceania II – Performance Samples







www.performancesamples.com





Oceania 2 99 bucks until end of day tomorrow


----------



## mandan (Nov 10, 2021)

Pianoteq instuments (Grotrian, K2, U4, Karsten, Kremsegg 1, Kremsegg 2)


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 10, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> My revised list, in no particular order
> Solo Instruments 2 by UVI


Do you own an Osmose?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 11, 2021)

mandan said:


> Pianoteq instuments (Grotrian, K2, U4, Karsten, Kremsegg 1, Kremsegg 2)


Never really seen these on sale other than when a new one comes out.


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 11, 2021)

ScrltPumpernickel said:


> Are you ready to pay full price for the Superior Drummer?
> I'm asking because Toontrack already announced their promotions for the next two months and there's nothing regarding the SD3; or do you think they'll announce something else closer to BF?



Yeah I might leave it for another while. I know they don't seem to discount it and I don't really need it. But it's on my list. 



Alchemedia said:


> Do you own an Osmose?



No - they do look good though. Talk me out of SI2! I have a €100 UVI voucher and I'm sure I'd get good use out of Shade and other things.


----------



## RMH (Nov 11, 2021)

My list

COMPLETE
Sonible studio bundle
Rematrix Factory IR
ISW TSS Preorder

SOON
Oeksound Soothe 2
Soundtheory Gullfoss
VI labs Audio Moder U

If the budget permits,
Leapwing StageOne


----------



## tmhuud (Nov 11, 2021)

Basically just several 4-8 tb ssd evos….


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 11, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> Yeah I might leave it for another while. I know they don't seem to discount it and I don't really need it. But it's on my list.


I too was going to pick up SD3 with couple expansions, but alas...


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 11, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Do you own an Osmose?


From what I've read they're still in development ("aesthetic tweaks" stage). Date for first shipments not yet determined.


----------



## washoe67 (Nov 11, 2021)

Finally bought a 14€ Hornet Total EQ instead of PRO-Q. More budget available for...let's see...A string library?


----------



## washoe67 (Nov 11, 2021)

By the way, hornetplugins does sales at the moment : Single day sale at 50% off amost every plugin and 20% off Bundles . And I received a voucher for 10% off next buy. ok, it's already on the frog list.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 11, 2021)

Because I use and enjoy Novo Essentials & Symphonic Destruction, I was semi-interested to learn about Heavyocity's sale. Unfortunately, I found a couple of deeply discounted libraries that I could actually put to good use--I say "Unfortunately" because of the 10% additional discount for adding a third library: Now I am twisting (pun intended) what's left of my rational mind to decide whether to (1) just get the original two or (2) throw caution to the wind and spring for the additional.

. . . I know, I know: Don't buy something just because it's on sale. I know. . . "But, Mom, I will *use* 'em! Scout's honor!"

*EDIT* -- Heavyocity's Scoring Acoustic Guitars, Rhythmic Textures, and Vento Essentials now comfortably ensconced at Le Refuge de la Musique Double Helix.


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 11, 2021)

Will probably:

- Upgrade my Spitfire Studio Orchestra to Pro.

- possibly get Alternative Solo Strings

- possibly Bernhard Hermann Composer Toolkit

- The Ton, depending on what it features

Need to do some more research first though


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 11, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> Blackhol is one of those unique reverb units, sometimes selling for $30-$50. I think it's one of the must-have plugins, although you don't always have to use it.)
> I like to have Blackhole and Valhalla shimmer, they are similar and different at the same time.
> Blackhole is cleaner, its sound can be often hear on the piano in various trailer/epic music.
> 
> Cinematic Rooms is also on my shopping list for this BF, although I'm not sure about the Pro version, when i tested it, it seemed that for me there was no strong need. I compared it to the lexicon pcm and i like the Cinematic Rooms better. I also tested the VSS3 demo though and i'm not sure which is better than VSS3 or Cinematic Rooms.


I just sold off my Blackhole plugin, after pretty much never having used it in a finished track in 2 years of having it. I don't make trailers or scores, though. I'm not a fan of Seventh Heaven, but I'm looking hard at CR Pro this BF. HDCart was an easy choice to make at the $75 sale it's been at for awhile now, also because of the stackable 20% it gives I can use toward CR Pro.

I was hoping the new Relab reverb would be out by this time to compare against CR Pro, etc. but it's still in beta some lucky people get to use.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 11, 2021)

pbobcat said:


> - Upgrade my Spitfire Studio Orchestra to Pro.
> - possibly Bernhard Hermann Composer Toolkit


These two are like sisters.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 11, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> These two are like sisters.


"Sisters" as in _Little Women_ or as in _Cinderella_?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> "Sisters" as in _Little Women_ or as in _Cinderella_?


Like Aretha and Annie Lennox


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 11, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> These two are like sisters.


Yes, I'd read on these very forums that they're a kind of Albion which goes well with SStO because of the recording space. It sounds wonderful but I'm gonna have to think about my budget!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 11, 2021)

pbobcat said:


> Will probably:
> 
> - Upgrade my Spitfire Studio Orchestra to Pro.
> 
> - possibly Bernhard Hermann Composer Toolkit


I'll most definitely be doing this next year. I have no need for it yet, but I do want to complete the set at some point.


----------



## Evans (Nov 11, 2021)

Ugh, okay. Revisions. For some, I hope for discounts. Some I'm just hopeful will see release soon. Some, I simply need to make a decision on.

*Pacific Strings *from* Performance Samples* - Duh.
*Zebra2 and Dark Zebra *from *u-he *- I haven't been ingrained in the synth world since the 90s. It's time. Fat chance of a good sale, but... maybe.
*Lost Piano *from *Westwood -* I wasn't expecting this, but I love it and will likely pick up this weekend.
*Chorus *from *Audio Imperia* - Another "duh" library.
*Ethera Gold 2.5 *from *Zero-G* - It's just not something I really have. Big gap.
*Koto 17 and 20 *from *Sonica *- They sound incredible. Pristine. I love how thorough they are. I'd buy almost everything on their site if I could excuse it.
And maybe Geosonics II from Soniccouture. I don't have the original, but played with it at someone's house _many_ years ago.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm targeting JXL Brass... it will be 50% off... it will be 50% off


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 12, 2021)

Evans said:


> Ugh, okay. Revisions. For some, I hope for discounts. Some I'm just hopeful will see release soon. Some, I simply need to make a decision on.
> 
> *Pacific Strings *from* Performance Samples* - Duh.
> *Zebra2 and Dark Zebra *from *u-he *- I haven't been ingrained in the synth world since the 90s. It's time. Fat chance of a good sale, but... maybe.
> ...


Yep, Pacific and Chorus are 'Duh' libraries for me too


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 12, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> I'm targeting JXL Brass... it will be 50% off... it will be 50% off


but even with 50% discount you cannot purchase JXL brass... because it doesn't exist anymore! 
*it's changed to Tom Holkenborg's Brass (OTTHB)


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm targeting Tom Holkenborg's Brass... it will be 50% off... it will be 50% off


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi,

I just noticed that *Wide Blue Sound* Libraries are on Sale now 40% OFF.

https://www.widebluesound.com/

Their Elysium, and Orbit libraries are on my BF list. 

*UPDATE :* OK... Purchased both of them.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 12, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> No - they do look good though. Talk me out of SI2! I have a €100 UVI voucher and I'm sure I'd get good use out of Shade and other things.


I thought perhaps the Osmose demo sold you on ISI2. I'd recommend it primarily for avant garde/experimental. Shade is great.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 12, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> "Sisters" as in _Little Women_ or as in _Cinderella_?


Like Bette Davis & Joan Crawford.


----------



## castalia (Nov 14, 2021)

My list:

- Evolution Series: Chronicles Brass & Wood
- Sonokinetic: Ostinato Woodwinds
- Rob Papen: SubBoomBass 2

Patiently waiting for a sale...


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 14, 2021)

castalia said:


> My list:
> 
> - Evolution Series: Chronicles Brass & Wood
> - Sonokinetic: Ostinato Woodwinds
> ...


Will Evolution Series most likely wait until after Black Friday for (new) sales? (Evolution Series does still have the intro sale for Chronicles Miyabi.)

[Edit: I see Sonokinetic did have a Black Friday sale last year.]


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 15, 2021)

Tice said:


> Dang, those people aren't kidding around! I'm impressed. It does take a BIG chunk out of your harddrive space, and sadly jazz percussion (including brushes) is still eluding me. But it's very extensive software!


My friend.

MDrummer. Try the demo. All the jazz, metal, whatever you want. A solid number of dynamic layers. Disable the effects and apply your own as I’m not particularly fond of the processing applied, but the available effects are actually great. You might like it, maybe not, but I think it’s a solid contender, and it is on sale.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 15, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I just sold off my Blackhole plugin, after pretty much never having used it in a finished track in 2 years of having it. I don't make trailers or scores, though. I'm not a fan of Seventh Heaven, but I'm looking hard at CR Pro this BF. HDCart was an easy choice to make at the $75 sale it's been at for awhile now, also because of the stackable 20% it gives I can use toward CR Pro.
> 
> I was hoping the new Relab reverb would be out by this time to compare against CR Pro, etc. but it's still in beta some lucky people get to use.


Frankly, I find the beta a little strange to use. I actually prefer VSR S24, as the interface makes more sense and seems more comprehensive. As for preference vs. CR? CR, I think. At the very least, it is easier to use and shape the ERs, but the ERs and tail are very powerful in VSR as well, so it’s a tough call. I am also finding myself very surprised with how much Verb V3 is growing on me, constantly. I really thought after a few days I was just going to wait around for the 90day account-bind to unlock, but I love it now.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 15, 2021)

My list has shrunk and grown.

OT Umbra is almost literal magic
5Elements by earthmoments is literal magic
Infinite Bundle
Rhodope
Eric Whitacre Choir
Pacific and/or [MSS or Infinite Strings]
Cinematic Rooms

I was going to get Damage 2 and the other Strezov choirs, but I think EWC will do me for “normal choir” alongside its artistic articulations until Jasper x Audio Imperia choir is released. Damage I can wait for until a cheaper upgrade rolls around because LAMP is so good. If EWC only goes on 30% discount I’ll wait for it as well.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 15, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> My list has shrunk and grown.
> 
> OT Umbra is almost literal magic
> 5Elements by earthmoments is literal magic
> ...


oh ugh. choirs, darn it - rabbit hole time.

Verb 3? 

LAMP?

sorry, it's early.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 15, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> oh ugh. choirs, darn it - rabbit hole time.
> 
> Verb 3?
> 
> ...


LA Modern Percussion and IRCAM FLUX Verb V3. The reverb had a random one-off sale recently for $99. It’s not necessarily better than CR, but the clusters and a few other parameters are interesting. I think they both do interesting things, CR definitely being the easier to use.


----------



## holywilly (Nov 15, 2021)

5Elements by earthmoments

Finally I have something on my list.


----------



## bosone (Nov 15, 2021)

I would consider a sale on the upgrades of Jamstix and Melodyne editor...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 15, 2021)

holywilly said:


> 5Elements by earthmoments
> 
> Finally I have something on my list.


that looks very nice.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 15, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Pacific and/or [MSS or Infinite Strings]


You made a typo, it should read

Pacific + MSS + Infinite Strings 

You might need to do some overtime on your overtime


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Nov 15, 2021)

I think I'm going to pick up:
Phase Plant + the effects, or Pigments 3, + some kind of granular reverb/delay like UA Silo.
Poiesis Cello, or Spitfire LCO/Alternative Solo Strings if they are very cheap.
Whatever is in Spitfire's 'The Ton' if it has enough Kontakt Player/Proprietary App content - Would like one from the above, Ambient Guitars, Hauschka, a Swarm, David Fanshawe Orbis etc!.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 15, 2021)

Audio Imperia Solo


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 15, 2021)

Flying Hand Percussion 

Does anyone know what price it was last BF?


----------



## GGaca (Nov 15, 2021)

Audio Imperia Areia


----------



## mxbf (Nov 17, 2021)

probably Ethno World 6 from best service. I think it will go on sale?

seems like a great library.

also looking at Pianoteq but i dont think it goes on sale. maybe a piano library elsewhere.


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 17, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Flying Hand Percussion
> 
> Does anyone know what price it was last BF?


Email archive says $69.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 17, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> Email archive says $69.


Thanks!


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 17, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> My revised list, in no particular order
> 
> Solo Instruments 2 by UVI
> Soothe 2 by Oeksound
> ...


Fabfilter Volcano 3!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 17, 2021)

Need to add Baby Audio Spaced Out to my list now. 

I love Tiger the Frog, but his Black Friday deals posts gives me too many ideas.....


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 17, 2021)

mxbf said:


> probably Ethno World 6 from best service. I think it will go on sale?
> 
> seems like a great library.
> 
> also looking at Pianoteq but i dont think it goes on sale. maybe a piano library elsewhere.


Pianoteq does go on sale. 20% on the editions, 30? on the instrument packs


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 17, 2021)

Dominus for $169 is pretty cool, but I still think I’ll get EWC and just wait for the Audio Imperia+PS choir. Not totally sure


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 17, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Dominus for $169 is pretty cool, but I still think I’ll get EWC and just wait for the Audio Imperia+PS choir. Not totally sure


Dominus is coming up as $185.90 for me, not 169?


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 17, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Dominus is coming up as $185.90 for me, not 169?


I'm also getting 169, but i see you're in Australia, that could be a factor


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 17, 2021)

My new updated shortlist:

* Goodhertz - Sale starts on the 22nd, hope it's good because I want lots. Demoing right now and I think I want to swap a lot of this stuff in. Tupe, Vulf Comp, Wow, Faraday limiter, Midside, and Tilt.

* Muletone - sale is going I think I want Cajons, Vibraphone, and Glass Marimba. Maybe the drums too? I don't use much besides Superior Drummer 3 these days though.

* VSL - Vouchers, now, please


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 17, 2021)

bosone said:


> I would consider a sale on the upgrades of Jamstix and Melodyne editor...


Upgraded from Editor 2 to 5 for $99. Help! BF is killn me!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>


It's a Sine of what's to come! 

I'm seeing them too now.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 17, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I'm also getting 169, but i see you're in Australia, that could be a factor


Interesting, it says US dollars, so not sure.


muziksculp said:


>



Oh man, it's going to be hard to resist BS at half price! I wonder if the ala carte will be on sale (doubt it)


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 17, 2021)

Afflatus 
Berlin 
Pacific 
The Ton
Sonokinetic Strings
Jaeger
NI

Just to name a few.

I'm dead


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 17, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Afflatus
> Berlin
> Pacific
> The Ton
> ...


If you still have both livers you can do it!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


>


Another thing I don't have to buy. I think they are a bit delayed in porting these to Sine. But frankly, if you want the Sine version, it is unlikely to be this inexpensive (?) anytime soon. And they always give a free transfer to the Sine version if you have the Kontakt version.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 17, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> If you still have both livers you can do it!


You have 2 kidneys. However, the liver has regenerative abilities, so you could sell half and be okay.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 18, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> You have 2 kidneys. However, the liver has regenerative abilities, so you could sell half and be okay.


Since I'm being driven to drink I might need a second Liver anyway


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 18, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> You have 2 kidneys. However, the liver has regenerative abilities, so you could sell half and be okay.


Whoops! It's a good job I didn't take up that offer on the Black Market to sell my liver then! NO wonder they were offering such a massive amount! I could almost afford Afflatus at full price!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 18, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Since I'm being driven to drink I might need a second Liver anyway


I can't afford to drink with these BF offers!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Inouï Samples Stac & Slap Sax (according to @nmalleus we can expect something resembling a sale early '22)
> 
> Xsample Vocal Quartet, but if recent history repeats itself that won't happen
> 
> ...


+ Soundpaint 10 Synths library ($10 crossgrade from V8P Extreme Ensembles)

+ still hoping for an OT MODUS discount, although that seems unlikely (edit: great - no BF discount, so this one will have to wait)


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 18, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Whoops! It's a good job I didn't take up that offer on the Black Market to sell my liver then! NO wonder they were offering such a massive amount! I could almost afford Afflatus at full price!


Black Friday market...you'd have to sell your liver half price.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 18, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> My new updated shortlist:
> 
> * VSL - Vouchers, now, please


Dang Berlin Series Main Collections.... VSL offer is going to have to pretty pretty good to beat this. I could get the whole Berlin bundle shbang for what I was planning on buying from VSL with vouchers (perc bundle and dim brass bundle) ...

I may need a Black Friday sales therapist to come in and help me work through these decisions lol.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> a Black Friday sales therapist


The only professional service providers who raise their prices when it’s BF


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The only professional service providers who raise their prices when it’s BF


Likely right! lol


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Likely right! lol


When the prices are back to normal and GAS reduces to normal levels, they have to do sales to even have business


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 18, 2021)

I think some people should apologize to Marcus...


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 18, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Black Friday market...you'd have to sell your liver half price.


There's a crossgrade offer if they already have a Kidney


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 18, 2021)

i knew hanging around here would get me drooling.

current shorts:

UVI Quadra
Sound Dust: Plastic Ghost Piano 2 and Cloud Strings (3)
Fluffy Audio: VMS

is the regular Fluffy Dominus choir worth getting over EW Hollywood Choir Diamond?


----------



## Zamenhof (Nov 18, 2021)

Zamenhof said:


> *Cinematic Studio Series.* I want to know what the fuzz is all about.
> *Metropolis Ark 1 & 2.* I almost pulled the trigger on 8dio’s 8W, but the consensus seems to be that Ark 1 is the best way to get epic results quickly.
> *JXL Brass.* I want to complete my collection since this is exactly the sound I like.


My short list just became _*very*_ short. The discount on Cinematic Studio Series is not very attractive ($100 off for a $1200 bundle) and Metropolis Ark and JXL Brass don’t seem to be on sale at all. Oh well … maybe next year.


----------



## Evans (Nov 18, 2021)

Zamenhof said:


> The discount on Cinematic Studio Series is not very attractive ($100 off for a $1200 bundle)


It feels a lot more appropriate to me to think of it as how great it is that Alex has a permanent "30% off" loyalty discount.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Upgraded from Editor 2 to 5 for $99. Help! BF is killn me!


Nice ! 

I got the email offer as well. to Upgrade form Melodyne 5 Essential, to 5 Assistant. for $99. 

Does this upgrade get installed in Studio One Pro 5 when I install it ? 

Thanks.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 18, 2021)

Evans said:


> It feels a lot more appropriate to me to think of it as how great it is that Alex has a permanent "30% off" loyalty discount.


I'm with you, but just FYI we went through this a few pages ago


----------



## Evans (Nov 18, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> I'm with you, but just FYI we went through this a few pages ago


Pssh, that was seven pages and eleven days ago. Might as well be last year in BlackFridayTime! Plus, it looks like the person I quoted felt it hadn't been thoroughly addressed, bringing it up again.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 18, 2021)

Still waiting to see what Spitfire brings this year, but now that both Afflatus and the Berlin series are 50% off, I'm really torn! I don't NEED any of these, but they sure would be nice... 

In a sense, Afflatus would bring more unique elements to what I already own (major things I own for orchestral scoring being CineSamples, Arks, Century, Jaeger/Talos and CSS (planning to expand to full Cinematic Studio series)) than the Berlin series would, but on the other hand, having main libraries scored in the same space as the Arks would be great. But then again, I can always make the Cinematic Studio libs sit well with the Arks instead and just add a splosh of 7th Heaven....

Aaaaarghhhhh


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Nov 18, 2021)

Spitfire is now the missing link. ETA unkown.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Nice !
> 
> I got the email offer as well. to Upgrade form Melodyne 5 Essential, to 5 Assistant. for $99.
> 
> ...


Good question. I use CW and it simply updated the plug-in seamlessly....as tho I had it all along. Hopefully it will be the same story for you. I must admit, I've only tried it out a couple times in a clip or two. I have not explored all the options or features. The workflow is slightly different so I'm not as efficient. I can't say the Melodic detection was miraculously better sadly, but I've not really put it thru it's paces yet. Plenty of new features and a more stable implementation make it an OK buy for me. Some of the new detection algos look VERY promising tho!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 18, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Good question. I use CW and it simply updated the plug-in seamlessly....as tho I had it all along. Hopefully it will be the same story for you. I must admit, I've only tried it out a couple times in a clip or two. I have not explored all the options or features. The workflow is slightly different so I'm not as efficient. I can't say the Melodic detection was miraculously better sadly, but I've not really put it thru it's paces yet. Plenty of new features and a more stable implementation make it an OK buy for me. Some of the new detection algos look VERY promising tho!


THANKS


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 18, 2021)

Zamenhof said:


> My short list just became _*very*_ short. The discount on Cinematic Studio Series is not very attractive ($100 off for a $1200 bundle) and Metropolis Ark and JXL Brass don’t seem to be on sale at all. Oh well … maybe next year.


Don't buy the bundle - buy just the strings at 25% off. Then you can get the loyalty discount on the rest. Buying separate has always worked better. It will be more than $100 off.


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> + Soundpaint 10 Synths library ($10 crossgrade from V8P Extreme Ensembles)
> 
> + still hoping for an OT MODUS discount, although that seems unlikely (edit: great - no BF discount, so this one will have to wait)


I really like the Soundpaint Instrument. Very thoughtfully laid out. As time goes on, it will be great to see if they will implement an import feature.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 18, 2021)

Spitfire is going to be a set of 3 libraries, regularly less than $149 for $99 in the Ton. Then a more interesting Black Weekend bundle that is around 50 to 60% off regular price. Potentially a free library with a $350 purchase and some libraries at 40% off. 

They are more into their Christmas sales. Single libraries are 40% off, collections are 30% off the already discounted rate. Plus special bundles that may be even better discounts. And the Tombola, where they give away free products.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 18, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Spitfire is going to be a set of 3 libraries, regularly less than $149 for $99 in the Ton. Then a more interesting Black Weekend bundle that is around 50 to 60% off regular price. Potentially a free library with a $350 purchase and some libraries at 40% off.
> 
> They are more into their Christmas sales. Single libraries are 40% off, collections are 30% off the already discounted rate. Plus special bundles that may be even better discounts. And the Tombola, where they give away free products.


Liz do you know everything in your day job just like that by heart? lol


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 18, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> Liz do you know everything in your day job just like that by heart? lol


Unfortunately, most of the time, yes. I spent over 2 hours on a call with a coworker today because I'm a bit of a subject matter expert in our office and she had lots of questions. I was late to lunch. 

But Spitfire is from trying to figure out when's the best time to get their libraries.


----------



## tosvus (Nov 18, 2021)

I was hoping for a good deal on VSL Synchron Brass and Strings, but unfortunately not looking that way... :( I could go for Berlin instead, but honestly had a better feeling about the Synchron (not Synchronized..) line. I have Berlin Orchestra, and it is a bit underwhelming, mainly because I really don't like the mic mix they give you and I cannot for the life of me find built in reverb in the instrument, which I tend to prefer (before putting a final reverb for the whole project later). I'm worried about spending north of 1300 euros only to remain underwhelmed..


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 18, 2021)

VSL has constant sales. Best deal is to buy the vouchers in December and then use them when there is a sale. Though I guess it depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 18, 2021)

tosvus said:


> I was hoping for a good deal on VSL Synchron Brass and Strings, but unfortunately not looking that way... :( I could go for Berlin instead, but honestly had a better feeling about the Synchron (not Synchronized..) line. I have Berlin Orchestra, and it is a bit underwhelming, mainly because I really don't like the mic mix they give you and I cannot for the life of me find built in reverb in the instrument, which I tend to prefer (before putting a final reverb for the whole project later). I'm worried about spending north of 1300 euros only to remain underwhelmed..


they'll probably have another sale in December.


----------



## Kitosch (Nov 19, 2021)

Has anyone seen a recommended, deep sampled version of one of the following instruments in any attractive BF sale so far this year?

- Bouzouki 
- Harpsichord 
- Clavinet

I haven't seen one, but admittedly I've lost track over the last three or four days, so I'm checking here if I missed it... 

Thx and cheers!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2021)

Kitosch said:


> Has anyone seen a recommended, deep sampled version of one of the following instruments in any attractive BF sale so far this year?
> 
> - Bouzouki
> - Harpsichord
> ...


You could try and look for a license transfer of IK Multimedia’s Clavitube sample. There must be tons around after the recent groupbuy. It is an excellent clavinet sample.

Also: Waves Clavinet always costs $29.99 and is pretty damn good. I can compare both to my Hohner E7 and I’ve been a clav player in a band for over 25 years.

Of course 8Dio’s clav can still be had with their 55% discount. Not my favourite - but it is a deep sampled one and Kontakt Full compatible.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Nice !
> 
> I got the email offer as well. to Upgrade form Melodyne 5 Essential, to 5 Assistant. for $99.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2021)

All this research. November is, as always, a horribly chaotic month for me.

Stuff I'm definitely still going to be getting:
Algonaut Atlas 2
D16 Punchbox
Hornet Corrosion
Illformed Glitch 2 if it drops below $30

Things I'm probably getting:
Fuse VCS-1
Black Rooster Audio - Everything


----------



## andyhy (Nov 19, 2021)

Blew my mind playing with BWW and BB in SINE today. Such clarity. I'm sure I've a lot to learn to get the best out of them but it's convinced me to complete the Berlin series especially at the 50% discount price. So straightforward to use in Sine compared to the eye-straining Kontakt version. What we like or dislike about a library is a very subjective matter but so far I'm very impressed with the SINE versions of BWW and BB. Much more accessible. Can't wait to build the expression maps for Dorico and Reaticulate reabanks for Reaper.
So my shortlist is now:
Berlin Strings
Berlin Percussion
Upgrade from Dorico Elements 3.5 to Dorico Pro 3.5


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 19, 2021)

SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Volume 2 and 2 PLUS


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 19, 2021)

holywilly said:


> 5Elements by earthmoments
> 
> Finally I have something on my list.


The moment he wets the stone and starts rubbing his hands on it was about when I lost my shit, to be honest. I can’t wait to download it and use it, as it has gone on sale and I bought it. I have been eyeing this library for a year.

I’m going to tentatively add this:

Berlin Percussion
Batucada or World Percussion Creator


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 19, 2021)

My list has become a short list. Currently waiting to see what Spitfire does. If nothing of interest, Audio Imperia getting all my money this year. The Composing Bundle is enticing.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 19, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> The moment he wets the stone and starts rubbing his hands on it was about when I lost my shit, to be honest. I can’t wait to download it and use it, as it has gone on sale and I bought it. I have been eyeing this library for a year.
> 
> I’m going to tentatively add this:
> 
> ...


Batucada sounds cool but pretty sure it's been offered cheaper than current offer?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 19, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Batucada sounds cool but pretty sure it's been offered cheaper than current offer?


Yeah, I can wait. 65% off means $100ish USD, and there’s already a lot on my plate. I’m trying to trim stuff down atm and see how to spread the cost a bit, because there’s a lot I want. 

I’m actually going to need another SSD and I haven’t even built the PC yet.


----------



## Evans (Nov 22, 2021)

Right now, I'm struggling with making a selection that would provide some underscore choices, textures, pads, and perhaps some melodic opportunity. 

While these are fairly different from one another, there's enough "use case overlap" so that I'm waffling between

Heavyocity Ascend
Westwood Lost Piano
Soniccouture Geosonics II
Blurg.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 22, 2021)

XPERIMENTA Due 1.9 - $49.99


Reverberate 3 (just updated to 3.2.) - $49.50
dang, I missed the Quadra Intro price.


----------



## Evans (Nov 22, 2021)

Does FabFilter ever run BF deals? Looking to finally pick up Pro-Q 3. Even though I've got other tools, it felt really nice in my demo a while back.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 22, 2021)

Evans said:


> Does FabFilter ever run BF deals? Looking to finally pick up Pro-Q 3. Even though I've got other tools, it felt really nice in my demo a while back.


This is last year:









FabFilter Spring Sale 2022: Get up to 33% OFF selected plugins


The sale includes the FabFilter Pro-R high-end reverb plugin, FabFilter Pro-C 2 professional compressor, Pro-L 2 feature-packed true peak limiter, and FabFilter Pro-MB professional multi-band compressor and expander.




rekkerd.org





Edit:
Also this year it's in a T+S banner, but no sale yet...


----------



## cedricm (Nov 22, 2021)

Does anybody know if Black Friday is the best time of the year to upgrade to Kilohearts' Toolbox Ultimate?


----------



## Evans (Nov 22, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> This is last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I know it's not some strange "for four hours only" sale, but I'm still going to refresh their site every 20 minutes until it's up.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 22, 2021)

i’m hoping for some good deals on TC electronic stuff ..I want their reverb on their MD4 limiter…..


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2021)

Any idea if Melodyne Assitant is mostly to edit vocals ? or it works on Solo Instruments as well ? 

I noticed that most of focus is on vocal editing, rather than solo instrument editing with Melodyne Assistant.


----------



## CatOrchestra (Nov 23, 2021)

Is anyone creating a BF thread (here or on another forum) or a site that tracks various BF deals?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 23, 2021)

CatOrchestra said:


> Is anyone creating a BF thread (here or on another forum) or a site that tracks various BF deals?


https://vi-control.net/community/th...habetized-list-of-november-2021-sales.116454/


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 23, 2021)

Best Service still beats VSL 

SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Vol. 2: $179.12

Vol. 2 is nice: Saxes and Upright Bass!

Plus the recent updates to Vols. 1 and 3 look great!

-

Still bummed I missed UVI Quadra intro by a day - I'll probably buy that retail.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 23, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Any idea if Melodyne Assitant is mostly to edit vocals ? or it works on Solo Instruments as well ?
> 
> I noticed that most of focus is on vocal editing, rather than solo instrument editing with Melodyne Assistant.


@Casiquire uses it to edit portamento transitions and the like I think.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 23, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> @Casiquire uses it to edit portamento transitions and the like I think.





muziksculp said:


> Any idea if Melodyne Assitant is mostly to edit vocals ? or it works on Solo Instruments as well ?
> 
> I noticed that most of focus is on vocal editing, rather than solo instrument editing with Melodyne Assistant.


I do indeed! It works on any kind of instruments, even polyphonic


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I do indeed! It works on any kind of instruments, even polyphonic


Polyphonic as well ? I thought that was the full version of Melodyne that can do that, not the lower tiers. like essential, and assistant. I'm trying to decide if I should upgrade from essential to Assistant, which is currently on sale for $99.

Which version of Melodyne do you use ? 

I will have to double check on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 23, 2021)

Strezov is Doing up to 50 % on most (but not all ) libraries.
Guess i’m safe , there’s no deal on storm choir ultimate. (i got afflatus last year and the other choirs during that killer NI sale)


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 23, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Polyphonic as well ? I thought that was the full version of Melodyne that can do that, not the lower tiers. like essential, and assistant. I'm trying to decide if I should upgrade from essential to Assistant, which is currently on sale for $99.
> 
> Which version of Melodyne do you use ?
> 
> ...


Ah you're right, i don't think Essential does polyphonic, but i believe Asistent does. I use Editor.

Keep in mind polyphonic is not the same as the multi-track stuff that you get with the highest priced option. Polyphonic is something like a guitar or string pad or piano etc but not a busy mix with many different instruments


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 23, 2021)

I've actually erased a number of things from my list, and it feels good. Some of the things I wanted, I don't think I'll use enough to warrant buying yet. Otherwise, it's been a huge year. Thank goodness for temporarily (please) working 65 hour weeks!

Here's what I have left:

Cinematic Rooms Pro
MSS (...or maybe Pacific)
Infinite Brass/Woodwinds(/strings?)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Ah you're right, i don't think Essential does polyphonic, but i believe Asistent does. I use Editor.
> 
> Keep in mind polyphonic is not the same as the multi-track stuff that you get with the highest priced option. Polyphonic is something like a guitar or string pad or piano etc but not a busy mix with many different instruments


Thanks. 

If I buy the upgrade to Assitant for $99. , do they offer another upgrade deal to the Editor version ?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm having to skip lot of stuff now knowing AI Chorus and possible new VSL Synchron stuff coming in December. Also going to wait for Spitfire's Christmas sales since not much interested me at BF. Course as far as SFA, next things I want were made available for sale throughout the year through their complete the bundle price. So I got time.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2021)

OK, purchased the upgrade from Melodyne essential to editor from Plugin Boutique, cost me $196. when I applied some credit I had left over. Not bad, I think Editor is way more capable than assistant, and the type of tool that would help me when I need to edit audio in Studio One Pro 5.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 23, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If I buy the upgrade to Assitant for $99. , do they offer another upgrade deal to the Editor version ?


I believe so. I worked my way up to Editor also because it's big money to drop on just something that changes pitch, but i find it super useful. See how you get along with Assistant for a minute


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2021)

I already got the upgrade from Essnetial to Editor. (See my post above).


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 23, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Does anybody know if Black Friday is the best time of the year to upgrade to Kilohearts' Toolbox Ultimate?


Yes, it is


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 23, 2021)

We are almost at the peak now so things are looking good for me.

1. *VSL* didn't put the Synchron Series stuff on for a crazy price. That could have bankrupt me alone
2. *Strezov *isn't even close to their NI sale earlier this year....so they are out.
3. I own all the *Cinematic Studios* stuff
4. I own almost all the *8Dio* stuff already
5. I was thinking of getting Forest Kingdom from *Best Service* but they may not put it on sale this BF because they did a major update this year. Dark Era and Ancient Persia are kind of tempting though.
6. *Spitfire* sale is still at least 3 times too expensive for what it's worth, so I won't feel tempted there.
7. *Cinesamples* has left a horrid taste in my mouth with their latest shenanigans. No money spent there.
8. I won't touch the SINE player but that makes me concerned for future support of their Kontakt products, so *OT* is out this year...even though their 50% off is tempting.
9. I already own basically all the Ethera Stuff at *Zero-G*....so I don't need to spend there.


There are a couple of smaller niche things at *Soundiron* I'm interested in.

At the end of the day though, I don't think I can say no to the Actions Strings 2 upgrade price of $99 from *Sonuscore* considering I own Komplete Ultimate. I won't be able to resist that one.

Other than that, I think I'm pretty safe this BF. Last year I almost had to refinance the house for my purchases.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2021)

or


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2021)

Would I benefit from any of the Synchronized Special Editions , if I already have Synchron Strings Pro, Synchron Elite Strings, Synchron Brass ? I'm waiting for Synchron Woodwinds.

My guess is I don't need to get any Synchronized Special Editions given what I already have. But wanted to check here since they are on sale.

I also have Synchronized woodwinds, Synchronized dim-brass and dim-strings, Synchronized appassionata strings, Synchronized Solo Strings, Synchronized Chamber Strings, and the historic libraries.

Thanks.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> or


Dont do it. Buy the strings first and ask for the discount for the other 3. Youll save another 65$ that way


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Dont do it. Buy the strings first and ask for the discount for the other 3. Youll save another 65$ that way


don't do what?

my current Synchron libraries:

Big Bang Orchestra
Bösendorfer 280VC - Stereo Mics 
SYNCHRON-ized SPECIAL EDITION Volume 1 
SYNCHRON-ized SPECIAL EDITION Volume 3 
Vienna Smart Orchestra
Epic Orchestra 2.0

plus my VI libraries: Saxes, Upright Bass, etc.

MIRx


----------



## Evans (Nov 24, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> don't do what?


The Cinematic Studio Series loyalty discount is greater than the Black Friday sale. Buy one library now, email them asking for loyalty prices, then buy the rest. I'm not sure if loyalty pricing requires starting with a specific library, so read up on that and do the math. But flat BF prices definitely isn't the best deal.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 24, 2021)

I’m actually so confused how you got all the CS libraries in your cart without them throwing the loyalty prices at you..??


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> don't do what?
> 
> my current Synchron libraries:
> 
> ...


Sorry....was talking about Cinematic Studio libs.
Dont buy them all at once. Buy the main strings first and get the discount for the rest emailed to you. Then buy the others for less than the BF sale.


----------



## Evans (Nov 24, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> I’m actually so confused how you got all the CS libraries in your cart without them throwing the loyalty prices at you..??


Weird, yes. If I add them to my basket, it shows up as $1,056.25, a bit lower than in the screenshot.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2021)

Kush Audio - Plugins


Kush plugins add warmth to your sound and vibe to your mix with a sound unlike any other. No matter what you choose, Kush plugins will quickly move to the top of your sonic toolkit.




thehouseofkush.com





yummy


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Futchibon (Nov 24, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Kush Audio - Plugins
> 
> 
> Kush plugins add warmth to your sound and vibe to your mix with a sound unlike any other. No matter what you choose, Kush plugins will quickly move to the top of your sonic toolkit.
> ...



Gregory Scott videos are da bomb!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> or



may side-step the Synchron-ized and go Synchon Pro: *$415.64*

revealing video: Synchron and Afflatus for the win, nice surprise from Audio Imperia -
CSS and Spitfire bottom performers in my op.

Funny VI-Control bit at 3:02.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 24, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> may side-step the Synchron-ized and go Synchon Pro or Elite
> 
> revealing video: Synchron and Afflatus for the win, nice surprise from Audio Imperia -
> CSS and Spitfire bottom performers in my op.
> ...



Synchron Strings Pro will not disappoint. I'm surprised though they compared it with Afflatus.
2 different beasts altogether.

SS Pro is beyond what you call a workhorse string lib that sounds and works amazing. It does everything and it can be finessed in so many ways. Very good legato.

Afflatus is kind of a mixed bag that is brilliant and awe worthy, but it is NOT in any way a string workhorse library and too much inconsistency between the patches for me. The sound and playability is top quality though. Wonderful Legato....one of the best.

Edit: I bought SS Pro well after CSS, and as awesome as SS Pro is, there is nothing to make me regret buying CSS.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Synchron Strings Pro will not disappoint. I'm surprised though they compared it with Afflatus.
> 2 different beasts altogether.
> 
> SS Pro is beyond what you call a workhorse string lib that sounds and works amazing. It does everything and it can be finessed in so many ways. Very good legato.
> ...


too bad SSP is not on sale - save my coppers.

thanks for the input!


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 25, 2021)

After a few weeks of listening to demos, reading reviews and watching the BF deals unfold, here's what I'm finally settling for: 

Heavyocity Ascend
Native Instruments Noire
Cinematic Studio Strings
Strezov Macabre
8Dio Artisan Brass
LiquidSonics Seventh Heaven
Project Sam True Strike (still waiting on their BF sale to start)
Spitfire Studio Woodwinds (waiting for Christmas deals)
Spitfire Contemporary Drama Toolkit (waiting on Christmas deal)

Almost got but waiting until 2022:
Studio One 5 Artist (Trying out free version of Reaper this week)
Audio Imperia Nucleus
Strezov Choir Essentials
Strezov Freyja


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 25, 2021)

For those like me who were refreshing the Cinematic Rooms page every day, well, it turns out.

Black Friday has already been live on LS’ page, and Cinematic Rooms is not for sale.

…

Rest in peace.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 25, 2021)

LOL what?









Store - LiquidSonics







www.liquidsonics.com


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Nov 25, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> For those like me who were refreshing the Cinematic Rooms page every day, well, it turns out.
> 
> Black Friday has already been live on LS’ page, and Cinematic Rooms is not for sale.
> 
> ...


It is > https://www.liquidsonics.com/store/


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 25, 2021)

Tilt & Flow said:


> It is > https://www.liquidsonics.com/store/


BUT I WAS JUST THERE???? 3 TIMES in 5 minutes

Wwwwwwwwwwweeeeewwwwwwwwwwwhat

Well, sweet!


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 25, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> BUT I WAS JUST THERE???? 3 TIMES in 5 minutes
> 
> Wwwwwwwwwwweeeeewwwwwwwwwwwhat
> 
> Well, sweet!


I would personally like to welcome all of our new members to the cult... *COUGH* club. 

You can rest easy knowing that since you have accepted the lord CRP into your life your music will be safe from crappy reverb.

Now that you are here, you might ask yourself, why did I wait so long, wtf was I thinking?! Yes yes, we all were wondering the same about you too. Better late than never though.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 25, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I would personally like to welcome all of our new members to the cult... *COUGH* club.
> 
> You can rest easy knowing that since you have accepted the lord CRP into your life your music will be safe from crappy reverb.
> 
> Now that you are here, you might ask yourself, why did I wait so long, wtf was I thinking?! Yes yes, we all were wondering the same about you too. Better late than never though.


This will indeed probably assume the role of “main reverb”, for me it’s the fastest way to realistic space and sounds amazing. I still want to, for now, keep the rest of my little collection around. I really like all of them, it’s…. A problem. This will be my 4th, no, 5th! reverb purchase this month, and I already had 7? that I reeeeaally liked, and still do! Eventually I’ll sell them, I promise. I can quit whenever I want!

Anyone know if CRP works with Sound Particles? That’s for sale for $200, so… I’ve also been into that for a year, just never took the leap. I really should just find out how SP handles regions and routing, as it’d be hard to route 1000-100,000 signals to the appropriate reverb position, CRP would need more channels. And so would my brain.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 25, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Synchron Strings Pro will not disappoint. I'm surprised though they compared it with Afflatus.
> 2 different beasts altogether.
> 
> SS Pro is beyond what you call a workhorse string lib that sounds and works amazing. It does everything and it can be finessed in so many ways. Very good legato.


i went ahead and fleshed out my Synchron-ized SE editions: Volumes 1, 2, 3, and 4.

This gave me my VI Saxophones and Upright bass in the Synchron Player.

Chamber, Orchestra, Solo, and Appassionata strings, Brass, Winds, Percussion, some very light Choir, etc all beautifully organized in the Synchron Player compared to Vienna Instruments Pro 2.

I own MIRx - i'll fire up VIP-2 from time to time to use it.

Switching to Synchron and Opus are the highlights of my 2021.

Keeping an eye on the full Synchron Libraries for deals - i'm sold on SSPro !


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 25, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> Anyone know if CRP works with Sound Particles?


damnit, you made me look.


----------



## Learningtomix (Nov 25, 2021)

Having recently purchased HOOPUS, and with December being an expensive month, my shortlist is short due to 'budgetary constraints '! 

Neural Dsp Tim Henson plugin, $59.50 in sale, mainly to get use of the advanced harmonizer.

Reverb Foundry Tai-Chi reverb plugin full version, $99 in sale, which is great and better than my existing verbs.

It's been an education to follow these BF threads, to learn about the available products and the audio software/sample library scene.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm down to the end of the budget:
Oeksound Soothe 2 or Divisimate?

I have lot of EQ/Filter/Compression plugins.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2021)

Acoustic Samples : *V-Reeds *

https://www.acousticsamples.net/keys/vreeds

Love their V-Series instruments, and their BF has started.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Nov 25, 2021)

I picked up gullfoss, and kush audio's Blyss. 

I think I'll pull the trigger on either seventh heaven Pro or Cinematic Rooms. (or maybe just get the bundle). I haven't decided yet. 

I have the standard version of seventh heaven and I love it. I'm just not sure if i should go for CR to diversify a bit or just bump to seventh heaven pro. ....or if my budget allows just get the bundle. ... It looks like the sale goes to Dec 5th so I'll wait until my next paycheck to decide.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> or








or


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2021)

More seriously, I got a voucher for a PlasePlant Content Bank. Any recommendation?


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 25, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> We are almost at the peak now so things are looking good for me.
> 
> 1. *VSL* didn't put the Synchron Series stuff on for a crazy price. That could have bankrupt me alone
> 2. *Strezov *isn't even close to their NI sale earlier this year....so they are out.
> ...


Unfortunately/not unfortunately I was right about #5. Part of me is sad I won't be getting this, part of me is happy that this is more money I won't be spending.

As it stands, I may very well only spend $99 this BF and only on Action Strings 2. The wife will not have any reason to divorce me at this time.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 25, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Unfortunately/not unfortunately I was right about #5. Part of me is sad I won't be getting this, part of me is happy that this is more money I won't be spending.
> 
> As it stands, I may very well only spend $99 this BF and only on Action Strings 2. The wife will not have any reason to divorce me at this time.


Maybe I'm missing something because of the language barrier, but Tarilonte's stuff is indeed in sale at Best Service


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 25, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something because of the language barrier, but Tarilonte's stuff is indeed in sale at Best Service


Forest Kingdom is NOT on sale


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 25, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Forest Kingdom is NOT on sale


Right, it's not the language then, I just can't read


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2021)

I decided to get Acoustic Samples : *VTines* *MK1* as well.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 25, 2021)

Haven't gotten much this year and will probably be done already. Picked up XLN XO, Audio Modern Riffer and Chordjam. I sweetened the pot today getting Reverb Foundry Tai Chi , which led to another 20% off coupon for Liquidsonics to combine with other discount codes and ended up grabbing Lustrous Plates for $48. To round things out I went for Zero-G Elements for $11.96 using points at Time +Space. Just over $200 for 2 reverbs , 2 plugins and a kontakt library. All in all , not a bad haul using loyalty discounts and rewards from various vendors.


----------



## chrisav (Nov 25, 2021)

Having bought more libraries and plugins over the past two years than I'm comfortable with in retrospect (and way more than I reasonably need by metric) due to the seemingly endless barrage of sales on all fronts, I've had to clamp down a bit for this year's BF. 

Not yet bought anything this months beyond Panagement 2 for $14 incl. taxes and Century Brass bundle for very cheap, but I've been building a list and slowly removing more an more from it. Due to the Spitfire sale being less inviting than I'd expected it to, and the OT Berlin sale making me a bit uneasy with all the bumps in Sine and the ended support for Kontakt versions, it's been a pretty easy process for once. 

So I believe I'm down to Afflatus and MAYBE Balkan for the bigger purchases, and then some smaller additions of fairly cheap plugins. I still want Berlin Strings, but realising that I haven't missed it in the year that's passed since last sale, and knowing that CineStrings will soon be getting a major update AND I'll be getting TSS when it launches AND I got Century Strings for buttons, I think I'll manage. 

But it is tempting 🙊


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 25, 2021)

PSound : Bendoeneon


----------



## J-M (Nov 25, 2021)

I've been eyeing up Cinematic Rooms since I'm missing a good Algo reverb for orchestral stuff. Currently using Spaces I, would anyone happen to know the CPU usage compared to that?


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2021)

Synchron-ized Dimension Strings I - $359


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 26, 2021)

J-M said:


> I've been eyeing up Cinematic Rooms since I'm missing a good Algo reverb for orchestral stuff. Currently using Spaces I, would anyone happen to know the CPU usage compared to that?


On an i3 4330 it consumes around 6-7% cpu per instance.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2021)

dang!

Blending Appassionata with Dimension in VEPro 7 - SWEET!


----------



## LotusBunny (Nov 26, 2021)

Does anyone have a recommendation (or better yet, a link to a thread) discussing the Spitfire range of, "motion" / "evolutions" type libraries: Symphonic Motions; Fragile String Evolutions; Symphonic Motions; Kepler Orchestra, etc.?

I need to add something like this to my toolkit, but I'm unsure what I should pick.

Thank you.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 26, 2021)

I thought I was safe!!!



Robert_G said:


> We are almost at the peak now so things are looking good for me.
> 
> *1. VSL didn't put the Synchron Series stuff on for a crazy price. That could have bankrupt me alone*
> 2. *Strezov *isn't even close to their NI sale earlier this year....so they are out.
> ...



Then this happens!!!!




Ben said:


> --- Stage 2: All 2021 releases' intro pricing returns!
> 
> Synchron Elite Strings, Synchron Brass, Bösendorfer 280VC, Great Rieger Organ, Synchron Percussion III, SYNCHRON-ized Chamber Strings (Sordino), SYNCHRON-ized Appassionata Strings (Sordino), SYNCHRON-ized Single Woodwinds Package, SYNCHRON-ized Historic Winds, BBO: Ymir, MIRx Synchron Stage Vienna
> 
> ...



Oh shiiiiiitttte.....


----------



## StillLife (Nov 26, 2021)

What's the benefit of getting the regular dimension strings over Special Edition volume 5?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Musical Sampling doesn't have any BF discounts on their libraries, except for their Soaring Line of Libraries. I'm very interested in their Boutique Drums, especially the *Penny Boutique Drums*.

https://musicalsampling.com/boutique-drums-penny/

But they are $99. regular price, no BF discount, I was hoping they will be discounted for BF. Oh well.

Does anyone know if they might go on Sale during December ? Any users of this library ?

Thanks.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 26, 2021)

StillLife said:


> What's the benefit of getting the regular dimension strings over Special Edition volume 5?


More articulations from what I can tell.

SE Vol. 5 includes Con Sordino.


----------



## Ben (Nov 26, 2021)

cedricm said:


> or


Make sure you are logged in! You will get an upgrade discount from the Super Package to the SY-ized libraries (if you are not logged in the discount calculator does not work for some reason).


----------



## Ben (Nov 26, 2021)

StillLife said:


> What's the benefit of getting the regular dimension strings over Special Edition volume 5?


Much more articulations, including (non-) vibrato variants allowing vibrato control via crossfading.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 26, 2021)

Ben said:


> Make sure you are logged in! You will get an upgrade discount from the Super Package to the SY-ized libraries (if you are not logged in the discount calculator does not work for some reason).


Thanks Ben!

I should probably delete the post though, which was meant as a joke, or more as a dream basket rather than a justifiable / realistic one at this time.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 26, 2021)

I love Synchron and how nicely it integrates with Studio One, however, I find VSL's website and product line the most overwhelming & confusing in VST land.


----------



## Tronam (Nov 26, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> On an i3 4330 it consumes around 6-7% cpu per instance.


Is Cinematic Rooms Professional really worth it over the regular version if one doesn't plan to make 5.1/7.1 surround mixes?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 27, 2021)

Tronam said:


> Is Cinematic Rooms Professional really worth it over the regular version if one doesn't plan to make 5.1/7.1 surround mixes?


Demo it; with regard to whether Pro is better geared towards surround specifically, I can say very much not. The parameters made available by pro all influence stereo usage and largely expand on the capabilities of the early reflections engine. Personally I would never have considered the standard version as my entire reason for it was the ERs, which are very good and easy to use. It is also not the only reverb I like to use, although I am new to it and this may change. I may sell other reverbs or I may sell CRP, or… keep all of them, but that is somewhat exhausting.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2021)

I demoed both yesterday with a bunch of VIs. I will definitely get either Standard or Pro.

I can see that Pro gives me more options for ER, some of which are also clearly audible. On the other hand, I couldn't hear much difference with certain settings, e.g. I couldn't really hear when I was changing "Size" (in both Standard and Pro).

One thing that obviously stands out is that Pro offers way more presets, many of which also seem to be helpful e.g. for dialogs in movies. Are those presets something that can be recreated with all the settings that are available in the GUI or does the choice of preset also influence some algorithm in the background that is not accessible via the GUI?


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 27, 2021)

mussnig said:


> I demoed both yesterday with a bunch of VIs. I will definitely get either Standard or Pro.
> 
> I can see that Pro gives me more options for ER, some of which are also clearly audible. On the other hand, I couldn't hear much difference with certain settings, e.g. I couldn't really hear when I was changing "Size" (in both Standard and Pro).
> 
> One thing that obviously stands out is that Pro offers way more presets, many of which also seem to be helpful e.g. for dialogs in movies. Are those presets something that can be recreated with all the settings that are available in the GUI or does the choice of preset also influence some algorithm in the background that is not accessible via the GUI?


I’ve never heard of presets changing anything under the hood beyond the scope of the UI in any other plugins, probably not. But if you want to hear size, the easiest way is to increase the distance to medium or far, and try changing the ER mode (nonlinear, uniform etc.) and then, of course, solo the early reflections with the balance knob. Size should be wildly apparent at that point, as it is lengthening the delays between each slapback/cluster and inside of the clusters themselves. From hearing the ERs I am sure CRP is using clusters.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> I’ve never heard of presets changing anything under the hood beyond the scope of the UI in any other plugins, probably not. But if you want to hear size, the easiest way is to increase the distance to medium or far, and try changing the ER mode (nonlinear, uniform etc.) and then, of course, solo the early reflections with the balance knob. Size should be wildly apparent at that point, as it is lengthening the delays between each slapback/cluster and inside of the clusters themselves. From hearing the ERs I am sure CRP is using clusters.


Thank you! I will definitely try that.


----------



## J-M (Nov 27, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> On an i3 4330 it consumes around 6-7% cpu per instance.


Cheers! I was a good lad and downloaded the demo and tried for myself. Replacing every instance of Spaces resulted in a much lower ASIO usage in Cubase.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 27, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Synchron-ized Dimension Strings I - $359



Just got it myself, after playing with Dim. brass the last few days (and SE Dim. brass demo before that). The Dimension libraries are really what I was looking for. You can get so much variation with these!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 27, 2021)

Tronam said:


> Is Cinematic Rooms Professional really worth it over the regular version if one doesn't plan to make 5.1/7.1 surround mixes?


I think its worth it for the presets alone absolutely!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 27, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Just got it myself, after playing with Dim. brass the last few days (and SE Dim. brass demo before that). The Dimension libraries are really what I was looking for. You can get so much variation with these!


went with Synchron-ized SE Vol. 5 instead - just to save a few pennies for now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> went with Synchron-ized SE Vol. 5 instead - just to save a few pennies for now.


Not a bad choice, especially since you can upgrade to the SYNCHRON-ized Dimension Strings at any point


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 27, 2021)

Ben said:


> Not a bad choice, especially since you can upgrade to the SYNCHRON-ized Dimension Strings at any point


any ideas on how to get Bonjour running?


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 27, 2021)

No sample libraries for me (!) but I'm very happy with Unisum and PSP Saturator.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 27, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> any ideas on how to get Bonjour running?


Windows or MAC?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 27, 2021)

Watch Nico's YouTube video about how he got a © strike from using a single run generated by AS2.


Robert_G said:


> As it stands, I may very well only spend $99 this BF and only on Action Strings 2.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 27, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Windows or MAC?


Windows - got it figured out.

thanks!


----------



## proggermusic (Nov 27, 2021)

So... my conundrum for the next 24 hours or so. I can upgrade to Komplete Ultimate 13 (I'm on KU11) or get BBCSO Core for just about the same price.

KU13: Some of the expansions would be really useful, particularly for e-drums. 

BBCSO: Kind of a no-brainer at that price, and I don't have any REALLY good orchestral libraries. I play woodwinds, so I really only need the strings (and occasional brass), but I like everything that's included with it, and could upgrade to Pro later.

I think BBC is gonna win.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 27, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> So... my conundrum for the next 24 hours or so. I can upgrade to Komplete Ultimate 13 (I'm on KU11) or get BBCSO Core for just about the same price.
> 
> KU13: Some of the expansions would be really useful, particularly for e-drums.
> 
> ...


Do you have BBCSO Discover? If not, you can get it free if you wait 14 days, and BBCSO will almost certainly go on sale over CHristmas and you'll get it cheaper if you have Discover. I got Core for $240 earlier in the year, amazing value!


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 27, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> No sample libraries for me (!)


every party needs a pooper


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 27, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Windows or MAC?


man, i have to relearn VEP 7 if i leave it alone for any length of time.

i haven't been doing much orchestral for a while, but i will be soon.

what a resource saver VEP 7 is, especially in Studio One Pro 5.4.

time to setup a new VEP 7 template - AGAIN!


----------



## proggermusic (Nov 27, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Do you have BBCSO Discover? If not, you can get it free if you wait 14 days, and BBCSO will almost certainly go on sale over CHristmas and you'll get it cheaper if you have Discover. I got Core for $240 earlier in the year, amazing value!


I DO have Discover, actually, and that's a good point. Spitfire does tend to do some great sales over Christmas. I'll look into seeing if I can apply both a BF and Discover discount right now, though... thanks for potentially saving me some cash!


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 27, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Watch Nico's YouTube video about how he got a © strike from using a single run generated by AS2.


Call me a rookie, but what is a © strike?


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 27, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Call me a rookie, but what is a © strike?


Rookie, it's a copyright strike, when the youtube audio algorithms match your work with an existing copyrighted work. They then take it down and won't restore it unless you prove you have the rights for your work. It's improved a lot but is still error prone.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 27, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Rookie, it's a copyright strike, when the youtube audio algorithms match your work with an existing copyrighted work. They then take it down and won't restore it unless you prove you have the rights for your work. It's improved a lot but is still error prone.


Interesting. I probably missed that because 'copyright' issues are the last things going through my GAS absorbed brain right now. I guess that it's possible. I wonder how many AS2 phrases would be flagged. I did buy AS2 and quite like it.


----------



## mandan (Nov 27, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Never really seen these on sale other than when a new one comes out.


I bought Karsten, Kremsegg 1 and Kremsegg 2 and all instruments were with 20% discount for 39,2 EUR instead of the original price of 49 EUR. 





Modartt: Buy







www.modartt.com





I bought Synthogy American Concert D, it was at bestservice with free Soundiron Luftballons for 109 EUR, but you could choose from 10 VST-s, reverbs as well.








Ivory II American Concert D | Synthogy | bestservice.com


Ivory II American Concert D | Famous Steinway D Piano from 1951 | The instrument has an exceptionally pure and clear tone and a remarkably expressive dynamic range | EN




www.bestservice.com












Luftballon


Luftballon is a collection of percussion, sustaining and tonal elements created by manipulating a variety of helium-filled latex balloons in different sizes. It offers an intuitive GUI with an adaptable LFO system, customizable arpeggiator, a modular FX rack with 18 DSP effect, and 20 inspiring...




soundiron.com





At Ilio and sweatwater it is 149 USD with 50 USD discount instead of original 199 USD.





Search results for: 'blog 50 off any ivory ii piano black friday special'







www.ilio.com












Synthogy Ivory II American Concert D (download)


Concert Grand Piano Virtual Instrument - Mac/PC AAX, VST, AU, Standalone




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 27, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Thank you! I will definitely try that.


I just discovered there are alternate decorrelation configurations, so... those settings may be getting adjusted by presets. Which if you had a hard time finding what was going on in a preset, this may have been something that was changing.

Cinematic Rooms has phase-decorrelated reflections to prevent comb filtering and resonances, so... not sure if those additional configurations make much audible difference, haven't tried them yet. My guess is they're more of a problem solving thing than coloration thing


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 27, 2021)

For Black Friday, I was really surprised to see I can upgrade to Waves Mercury cheaper than I could get the other five Fabilter plugins I don't have.


----------



## kevinh (Nov 28, 2021)

Curious to hear feedback from anyone who upgraded from pianoteq standard to pro if they thought it was worth it.

Using code FORUM at jrr it’s around $100 to upgrade if I’m remembering correctly.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 28, 2021)

kevinh said:


> Curious to hear feedback from anyone who upgraded from pianoteq standard to pro if they thought it was worth it.
> 
> Using code FORUM at jrr it’s around $100 to upgrade if I’m remembering correctly.


Try the Group code first. 

I haven't really tried to work with the pro functions but I understand if you like messing around with settings, it is great.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm a Studio One and Reaper user.

I bought Cubase 9 then 10 for articulation management.

the Cubase workflow is just OK - but I hear it handles VEP7 better than S1. 

I will test VEP 7 with Reaper and Cubase 10 today - Studio One and VEP 7 is slow with loading times.

the upgrade to Cubase 11 Pro is only $111.99.

anyone upgrade to Cubase 11?

I see a lot of Cubase licenses for sale in the classifieds - not a ringing endorsement.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 29, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I'm a Studio One and Reaper user.
> 
> I bought Cubase 9 then 10 for articulation management.
> 
> ...


If you are using Reaper for articulation management, take a look at OTR2. In the latest 2.1 update I added a tremendous amount of new workflow enhancements for Reaticulate and VEPro as well as adding supplemental integration with BOME Midi Translator Pro if you use that. (http://www.orchestraltempalteforreaper.com (www.orchestraltempalteforreaper.com)). I built a GUI Editor for Reaticulate banks as well.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 29, 2021)

storyteller said:


> If you are using Reaper for articulation management,


i do not use Reaper for Articulation Management.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 29, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> every party needs a pooper


Don't worry, I caved at the last minute and upgraded my HOD to HOOPUS.


----------



## Dex (Nov 29, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Watch Nico's YouTube video about how he got a © strike from using a single run generated by AS2.


Which is extra-bullshit, considering that music made with sample libraries is (supposed to be) ineligible for youtube content ID.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 29, 2021)

Dex said:


> Which is extra-bullshit, considering that music made with sample libraries is (supposed to be) ineligible for youtube content ID.


Ah, to be the first one to use a phrase library… Watch out, Heavyocity users, the algorithm is coming for you, next! 

On the subject of Black Friday shortlists, mine has gotten pretty short:


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 3, 2021)

mandan said:


> sweatwater


LOL. Great typo!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 30, 2021)

AndyJH said:


> I stand corrected then about the discount! If you want to upgrade from a Palette -> Monogram core in the future, please reach out as I'm sure our support team can help with something similar into November or December, etc.
> 
> The new Core module conclusively fixes the MIDI dropouts as well as it adds some features (ie channel aftertouch, relative/endless cc messages, etc) and increases the refresh rate/performance.
> 
> I'd be remiss to not mention that there was a firmware update for Palette Gear that also addressed the dropouts; if you have firmware 1.4.x it should mitigate them. But ultimately the Monogram core is a clean-sheet design that has better performance and reliability across the board.


You know what. I decided to go with your xmas sale at 15% and purchase a Traveller console set. You haven't even dispatched it yet and you now email me an offer at 25% off.....


----------

